# News From Athens ?



## MCBUCK (Mar 4, 2008)

Any news from Athens on UGA spring practice ?
You Clarke county and Oconee couty boys been to any practices yet ?
News on ......
1) C. King
2) L. Gray
3) K Durham
4) Is AJ Green on campus yet ? ( No I think)
5) O & D Lines

Anything would be good.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 4, 2008)

Yesterday was the first practice. No injuries so thats good. Don't expect to see much from Stafford, Moreno, and some of the others that have their positions locked up. King will get a ton of totes this spring as well as Jackson and Samuel. Expect Ben Jones to battle for the starting center job and a battle between four or five to decide the depth chart at DE. Green doesn't arrive until fall. The kicking game won't work itself out until Blair Walsh gets on campus in the fall as well. K Duram is penciled in as a starter for now. You can usually get updates from georgiadogs.com or ajc.com or onlineathens.com


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 4, 2008)

Spring depth chart as of today... Notice how young the Dawgs are for a team with so much hype. If some of the guys hang around, they could be better in 09 than 08!


SE 
16 Kris Durham (6-5, 200, Jr.)
88 Kenneth Harris (6-3, 215, Sr.)
85 Demiko Goodman (6-2, 190, Sr.)
80 Walter Hill (6-4, 214, RFr.)
12 Tavarres King (6-1, 172, Fr.)

LT 
77 Trinton Sturdivant (6-5, 293, So.)
78 Josh Davis (6-6, 293, RSo.)
61 John Potts (6-3, 285, RFr.)

LG 
72 Vince Vance (6-8, 320, Jr.)
54 Tanner Strickland (6-5, 328, RFr.)
66 Micky White (6-3, 331, RSo.)

C 
63 Chris Davis (6-4, 292, RSo.)
76 Ben Harden (6-3, 310, RFr.)
74 Kevin Perez (6-3, 270, RSo.)
61 Ben Jones (6-3, 300, Fr.)

RG 
60 Clint Boling (6-5, 290, So.)
79 Justin Anderson (6-5, 328, RFr.)
73 Chris Little (6-6, 330, RFr.)

RT 
75 Kiante Tripp (6-6, 270, RSo.)

TE 
86 Tripp Chandler (6-6, 263, Sr.)
89 Bruce Figgins (6-4, 254, So.) 
87 Aron White (6-4, 228, RFr.)
81 NaDerris Ward (6-5, 255, RSo.) 

QB 
7 Matthew Stafford (6-3, 237, Jr.)
14 Joe Cox (6-1, 208, Jr.) 
6 Logan Gray (6-2, 180, RFr.)
17 Jonathan deLaureal (6-2, 213, RSo.)

FB 
36 Brannan Southerland (6-0, 240, Sr.)
49 Shaun Chapas (6-2, 236, RSo.) 
48 Fred Munzenmaier (6-2, 233, RSo.)

TB 
24 Knowshon Moreno (5-11, 207, RSo.)
4 Caleb King (5-11, 212, RFr.)
33 Kalvin Daniels (5-10, 182, So.)
22 Richard Samuel (6-2, 215, Fr.) OR
27 Dontavius Jackson (5-10, 190, Fr.)
37 Cortney Newmans (5-9, 220, RFr.)

FLK 
1 Mohamed Massaquoi (6-2, 198, Sr.)
82 Michael Moore (6-2, 188, Jr.)
26 Tony Wilson (5-11, 198, RSo.)
28 Israel Troupe (6-1, 215, RFr.) 




 DE 
41 Roderick Battle (6-4, 261, Jr.) 
99 Jarius Wynn (6-5, 273, Sr.)
58 Demarcus Dobbs (6-2, 266, RSo.)
69 Andrew Gully (6-4, 250, Jr.)

DT 
95 Jeff Owens (6-3, 298, Sr.)
90 Corvey Irvin (6-4, 286, Sr.)
97 Brandon Wood (6-1, 280, RSo.)

DT 
56 Geno Atkins (6-1, 290, Jr.)
91 Kade Weston (6-5, 316, Jr.)
98 Ricardo Crawford (6-1, 297, RSo.)

DE 
55 Jeremy Lomax (6-4, 247, Sr.) 
59 Michael Lemon (6-4, 274, RSo.)
92 Neland Ball (6-6, 232, RFr.) OR 
42 J ustin Houston (6-3, 240, RFr.)

Sam 
51 Akeem Dent (6-2, 218, RSo.)
52 Darius Dewberry (6-3, 236, Jr.)
65 Will Sullivan (6-1, 210, RSo.)

Mike 
33 Dannell Ellerbe (6-1, 232, Sr.)
44 Marcus Washington (6-0, 250, Sr.)
43 Charles White (6-1, 217, RFr.)
57 Benjamin Boyd (6-1, 210, Sr.)

Will 
35 Rennie Curran (5-11, 220, So.) 
50 Darryl Gamble (6-2, 237, RSo.)
37 Akeem Hebron (6-1, 225, RSo.)
61 Justin Fields (6-1, 244, RSo.)

WC 
23 Prince Miller (5-8, 190, Jr.) 
3 Bryan Evans (5-11, 188, Jr.)
25 Vance Cuff (5-11, 170, So.)
18 Brad Arsenault (6-0, 200, RSo.)

SS 
5 CJ Byrd (6-2, 193, Sr.)
31 Quintin Banks (6-2, 210, RSo.)
32 John Knox (6-2, 194, RFr.)
4 Andrew Johnson (6-0, 195, RSo.)

FS 
9 Reshad Jones (6-2, 203, RSo.)
10 Donavon Baldwin (6-2, 204, Jr.)
47 Andrew Williams (6-0, 197, Sr.)
15 Rowdy Francis (5-10, 190, Sr.)

SC 
2 Asher Allen (5-10, 198, Jr.)
11 Ramarcus Brown (5-11, 170, Sr.)
16 Chad Gloer (6-0, 191, RSo.)
27 Molloy VanGorder (5-8, 160, RFr.)







SPECIALISTS 
P 
32 Brian Mimbs (5-11, 205, Sr.) 
13 Drew Butler (6-2, 205, RFr.)

PK 
32 Brian Mimbs (5-11, 205, Sr.)
13 Drew Butler (6-2, 205, RFr.)

SN 
65 Jeff Henson (6-3, 258, Sr.) 
59 Bo Fowler (6-2, 215, Sr.) 





P 
32 Brian Mimbs (5-11, 205, Sr.) 
13 Drew Butler (6-2, 205, RFr.)

PK 
32 Brian Mimbs (5-11, 205, Sr.)
13 Drew Butler (6-2, 205, RFr.)

SN 
65 Jeff Henson (6-3, 258, Sr.) 
59 Bo Fowler (6-2, 215, Sr.) 

H 
32 Brian Mimbs (5-11, 205, Sr.)
15 Rowdy Francis (5-10, 190, Sr.)

PR 
2 Asher Allen (5-10, 198, Jr.)
23 Prince Miller (5-8, 190, Jr.)

KOR 
2 Asher Allen (5-10, 198, Jr.)
11 Ramarcus Brown (5-11, 170, Sr.)
4 Caleb King (5-11, 212, RFr.)


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2008)

Richt said that Stafford looked better throwing the ball yesterday than he ever has, as far as not trying to go deep all the time and not forcing it.  He also said King looked great.  Very quick and shifty and a better understanding of blocking assignments.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Richt said that Stafford looked better throwing the ball yesterday than he ever has, as far as not trying to go deep all the time and not forcing it.  He also said King looked great.  Very quick and shifty and a better understanding of blocking assignments.



king must have shown a lot last year, since they entertained the idea of taking off his redshirt.  i can't wait to watch a full year of km and a little of ck.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> king must have shown a lot last year, since they entertained the idea of taking off his redshirt.  i can't wait to watch a full year of km and a little of ck.



You're dang right.  Next year can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

King springs into new role

 Caleb King, who is the No. 2 tailback behind Knowshon Moreno, began spring practice Monday.

Caleb King, it's your turn.

Knowshon Moreno established quite the standard at Georgia for much talked about tailbacks coming off redshirt seasons by rushing last year for 1,334 yards, the second most in the nation in 2007 by a freshman.

"He set the bar high," King said. "I'm going to try to come off it the same way he did. I'm going to try to make an impact for the team."

King went to work to do just that on Monday when Georgia opened its spring practices.

With Thomas Brown and Kregg Lumpkin now preparing for the NFL Draft, King is Georgia's No. 2 tailback.

"I think he's going to be a spark for us," quarterback Matthew Stafford said.

Georgia coach Mark Richt has reason to believe that his team still could again have a potent 1-2 punch out of the backfield just like last year with Moreno and Brown. Richt said King stood out during winter conditioning mat drills and started spring practices strong.

"He looked good," Richt said Monday night. "It's just shorts and no one's hitting anybody, but just seeing his change of direction and watching him kind of feel where the running lanes are and watch him be able to go get it, it was pretty impressive to see him do that. He's quicker right now, I think, than a year ago."

King showed the ability to be a home run threat as a high school junior when he ran for 2,768 yards and 19 touchdowns to set a record for the top rushing total for a junior in Georgia prep history. Now he'll try to be a playmaker in the SEC.

"I feel like I have the ability to do it," King said. "Right now I just have to show it and get stronger in the weight room to help my blocking."

King has worked to put more muscle on his 5-foot-11 frame. He's gone from 215 pounds after breaking a bone in his upper leg in his senior year at Greater Atlanta Christian to a leaner 203 pounds.

"I believe I'm sort of the type like Knowshon," King said. "He runs stronger than me. I'm kind of quick and I can hit the outside faster than he does."


Said Stafford: "He's got the potential to take it to the house every time."

While Georgia won its final seven games capped by a Sugar Bowl victory and finished ranked No. 2 in the nation, King never left the sidelines and never fully got to enjoy the ride.

"I just want to be part of the team," King said. "Last year I really didn't feel part of it. I want to fit in my role and be part of the team."

King nearly saw game action last season after injuries at the position left him on the verge of playing against Florida on Oct. 27.

Richt said he didn't "have peace," about getting King ready to play but that offensive coaches thought it was the right thing to do and King had a good attitude about being willing to give up the redshirt season. He got first and second team practice work and studied the playbook, but never got in the game.

"I thought coaches saw that there was a little hesitation, not being ready to play, but hesitation in not being certain of what to do," Richt said. "Then you know it's going to be a war and things are going to be flying around real fast."

"Sitting back and just thinking about it, I'm kind of glad that I waited," King said.

Now the Norcross native has switched to his high school jersey number - 4 - that Sean Bailey wore last season.

Richt said coaches had confidence in King's ability to run last season, but were less certain about his ability to pick up the checks to pass plays.

"He's got a chance to be very good," offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said. "He's got good vision, good balance, good hands out of the backfield. It's going to be a big spring for him to solidify himself to get into the rotation at running back."

King says his big challenge during the next month is to improve his blocking skills.

"I really don't think it's no pressure," King said. "I just have to do what I can do. I've been playing football since I can remember so I just have to play football."


Published in the Athens Banner-Herald on 030408


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the erports.  I just can't seem to get enough !

Has anyone heard about Samules moving to a LB slot ?  That was the rumor early.

What possibility does AJ Green have of staring ?  Good I hear.

Dontavious Jackson, will he be redshirted this year ?

DT's seem to be pretty well set for what we will see in the fall.  Does Jarius Wynn have speed enough to play at end ?  I think he has the skills.

TE's seem to have a possible battle there.  Will Figgins wind up being the man ?  He has a little better speed and hands I think than Chandler.

SAM LB Dent....Don't know anything about him.

Are DB's skilled enough ?  Asher Allen looks to be the anchor there.

Questions, questions , questions. Just something to post for discussion and find out from you boys closer to Athens.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Thanks for the erports.  I just can't seem to get enough !
> 
> Has anyone heard about Samules moving to a LB slot ?  That was the rumor early.
> 
> ...



samuel- he is going to work out at rb this spring and evaluate him after that point.  lb could be where he ends up, or they could keep him at rb...this spring will most likely decide that.

we will not know about aj, until he actually gets here and begins to practice.  my guess, is that he will not start, but will see a lot of pt this fall, as will t king.

d jackson- like samuel, this spring will be crucial in determining what will happen with him, in regards to redshirting....but one main factor will be how he picks up the blitz, which might not be known until summer practice and whether or not samuel stays at rb.  we need one of those guys to be available next year.....just a matter of which one makes the most sense.  

wynn- pretty sure he will stay at de.  he has the quicks and power to be a solid end, plus his experience will be helpful.

te- i think that figgins will be the man...maybe not the opening day starter but will see his pt increase big time....he is just too good not to see more significant minutes and chandler doesn't know how to catch the ball.  i am also excited to see a white at te...he could be a nice target as well...has the speed, has the hands and has put on weight.

dent- he is a good player, underated, but good.  we will be playing a lot lb's this year, so who is the starter isn't a concern to me....similar to the wr position.

dt's- we should be o.k. here.  i'm curious to see if harmon plays here and if d tyson can get in the mix as well.

db's- a little concern at the cb position, opposite of allen, but i think miller will get it done.  with a solid push up front, it will make our db's that much better.  i feel good at the safety position...r jones is going to be a stud for sure and cj byrd has the experience....although i want to see banks back there some....he will light you up.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 5, 2008)

Making you work a little ain't I Rex ?

I like the take on Samuel. If he turns out to be more the RB type, I would like to see a RS on him to keep him for another year.  He is only 17 I think ! But if he turns more to LB , then does he put pressure on Dent ?  I just don't know Dent that well

Good to hear that about Wynns speed.  He is a manchild

Forgot all about Deangelo Tyson !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 5, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Thanks for the erports.  I just can't seem to get enough !
> 
> Has anyone heard about Samules moving to a LB slot ?  That was the rumor early.
> 
> ...



I'm with you, I can't get enough of this either.  rex answered all the quetions but I gotta get in on it too.  Samuel would be a beast at lb!!  A linebacker with running back speed!!  But part of me wants him to be a running back, especially with all of the talented lb's that we have.  Dent is a good one.  He got a good bit of playing time last year and was ready to take Brandon Miller's position when Rennie stepped up and took it instead.  He's physical and has good quickness, he sort of reminds me of Ellerbe.  As far as receievers go I am really excited to see what AJ does when he gets on campus.  Even if he were to redshirt we have a very deep, very talented bunch with Mo Mass,Durham, Wilson, Moore, Troup, Goodman, and I'm hearing alot of good stuff about Walter Hill.  Richt also seems to be very impressed with Tavarres King.  He and Stafford both have said good things about him.  At TE, I agree with rex that Figgins is just too good to not at least see alot of pt this year.  Call me crazy but I still think Chandler is good and will be much improved after a year of experience.  If you remember, the vast majority of his drops came very early in the season while he was still new to being a starter.  After that I thought he settled in and did a good job, but if Figgins overtakes him I won't be surprised.  I really think we are strong at db.  Asher is proven.  I think Prince Miller is a good one, I'm just a little concerned about his height(5'9" I think).  Cuff or Evans might end up at the other corner.  The safeties are solid with Rashad Jones and CJ Byrd.  Quinton Banks should see alot of action too.  He's tough.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

as for samuel, if he gets moved to lb, i see him redshirting this year.  we are loaded at that position....i can't wait to see hebron play this year.

and south ga dawg, i agree about cuff, he needs to be on the field more.  evans has the speed, but got burned a bunch last year...hopefully he will get it together this year, he has a lot of potential.  and as for miller, he has shown some good stuff and yes the height is a factor, but it also was a concern with wansley and jennings and they were able to hold it down pretty well.  i think you have to have the right mindset to be a good corner, regardless of size.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 5, 2008)

Hard for me to really evaluate Db's .  Just not quick enuff  I can see what is going on with the D line , LBs and O line and skill players pretty well...DB's dissappear on me.
But my real question is Durham .  He is such an enigma.  I like the kd a lot and like his height. What is he 6'5" 6'6" ?  Everybody says he is fast, and I know he has great hands...So what is the deal about him ? Is it quickness ? YAC ?  Can't be routes. maybe just athlectic ability ? I don't know.  i hope he ses more catches this year.  I live in chatsworth, and he is from Calhoun and I know one of his relatives.....an uncle that played at Clempsun...so naturally I want the "local" boy to do well.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 5, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Hard for me to really evaluate Db's .  Just not quick enuff  I can see what is going on with the D line , LBs and O line and skill players pretty well...DB's dissappear on me.
> But my real question is Durham .  He is such an enigma.  I like the kd a lot and like his height. What is he 6'5" 6'6" ?  Everybody says he is fast, and I know he has great hands...So what is the deal about him ? Is it quickness ? YAC ?  Can't be routes. maybe just athlectic ability ? I don't know.  i hope he ses more catches this year.  I live in chatsworth, and he is from Calhoun and I know one of his relatives.....an uncle that played at Clempsun...so naturally I want the "local" boy to do well.



I don't know that there is really a problem with Durham.  With Mo Mass and Bailey last year the starting spots were locked up and Toney Wilson must have really impressed them in practice with the playing time that he got from the very beginning.  I would like to see him do well myself.  He is number one in spring practice so the position is his to lose.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 5, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> as for samuel, if he gets moved to lb, i see him redshirting this year.  we are loaded at that position....i can't wait to see hebron play this year.
> 
> and south ga dawg, i agree about cuff, he needs to be on the field more.  evans has the speed, but got burned a bunch last year...hopefully he will get it together this year, he has a lot of potential.  and as for miller, he has shown some good stuff and yes the height is a factor, but it also was a concern with wansley and jennings and they were able to hold it down pretty well.  i think you have to have the right mindset to be a good corner, regardless of size.



Good point about Wansley and Jennings.  I like Prince, I think he's agood player.  I've also heard that being a short db has it's advantages because they can get under the tall receivers' pads and disrupt their routes.  I'm excited about Hebron too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Hard for me to really evaluate Db's .  Just not quick enuff  I can see what is going on with the D line , LBs and O line and skill players pretty well...DB's dissappear on me.
> But my real question is Durham .  He is such an enigma.  I like the kd a lot and like his height. What is he 6'5" 6'6" ?  Everybody says he is fast, and I know he has great hands...So what is the deal about him ? Is it quickness ? YAC ?  Can't be routes. maybe just athlectic ability ? I don't know.  i hope he ses more catches this year.  I live in chatsworth, and he is from Calhoun and I know one of his relatives.....an uncle that played at Clempsun...so naturally I want the "local" boy to do well.



i agree...he was kind of burried last year, but he shined in bowl practice and had a great game.  he should be a very consistant player this year.  as mentioned he has the height and the hands and you have to remember, he didn't redshirt his freshman year.  he will be a good one.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 5, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i agree...he was kind of burried last year, but he shined in bowl practice and had a great game.  he should be a very consistant player this year.  as mentioned he has the height and the hands and you have to remember, he didn't redshirt his freshman year.  he will be a good one.



wonder how much of an impact Green will have there ?


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> wonder how much of an impact Green will have there ?




time will tell, but if they feel like he can make an impact early, he will be on the field....and wr is one position that you can play early and do well.   i know aj gets all the press, but t king is going to be a playmaker as well.  i am just as excited about t king as i am about aj.


----------



## WickedKwik (Mar 5, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> time will tell, but if they feel like he can make an impact early, he will be on the field....and wr is one position that you can play early and do well.   i know aj gets all the press, but t king is going to be a playmaker as well.  i am just as excited about t king as i am about aj.



BINGO!!!  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Mar 5, 2008)

I just have a feeling that we are going to see alot more of Caleb King than we all think we are. I have a feeling he will be lining up in multiple positions. The kid is a play maker and very fast.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

deerbandit said:


> I just have a feeling that we are going to see alot more of Caleb King than we all think we are. I have a feeling he will be lining up in multiple positions. The kid is a play maker and very fast.



he doesn't run as hard as km, but i think he has more of the break away speed and could be really utilized catching passes out of the backfield.....maybe a 2 rb set.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulldogs look for ways to use Dent

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/05/08

Athens — Akeem Dent's position is in danger of becoming obsolete.

And he is not alone. More and more strongside linebackers are being pushed out of the game because of the increased three- and four-wide-receiver sets in college offenses these days. So Georgia has decided to try to do something about it.


"Akeem Dent he has been at [strongside]," said Georgia coach Mark Richt. "But we are mainly working him at the [middle] and [weakside]. We are trying to cross train."

That is because Georgia wants Dent's tackling ability on the field, but it can't afford to have a 6-foot-2, 218-pound linebacker trying to cover a wide receiver. In fact, Georgia is training all its strongside players at the middle linebacker spot.

"The last couple of games last season, we only used one [strongside], and he barely played," said Justin Houston.

Houston was at strongside linebacker last season. But for various factors, including less of a need for strongside linebackers, Houston was moved to defensive end.

"I see now the [strongside] that we did have playing [Dent], he is working more at inside, so I am happy that I made the decision to move," Houston said.


Player spotlight

He might not be on campus yet, but 6-4 incoming freshman wide receiver A.J. Green is already causing a lot of buzz, and Richt appears to be adding to it.

"We will give him every opportunity to [play]," Richt said. "My guess is he will make a contribution to the team. How big will depend on how well he does.

"We will give him a really good crack at it," he said.

As for playing time being a problem because Georgia has several veteran receivers returning, Richt doesn't see it that way.

"Everybody is cutting into the other guys playing time," Richt said. "The more guys that prove they are ready the less any one guy might get.

"I want to see what that kid [Green] can do before we decide who plays and who doesn't," Richt said. "There is not thing wrong with substituting either. The more guys that prove they are ready to play, that is how many we will play."


Inside the huddle

Tony Wilson was a player who made a lot or noise early in August. He was a redshirt freshman with something to prove. So Wilson talked and played a big game.

Then, just as quickly as he came onto the scene, the wide receiver was lost.

"Tony really made a nice move in camp last year and was playing a lot early and had a few drops, and I don't know went by the wayside as the season went on," Richt said.

Wilson's most memorable drop was against South Carolina. But that appears to have faded from memory now as Wilson is one of the wide receivers turning heads during the first few days of spring football.

"He was always a tremendous blocker for us, and he is kind of showing some signs like he did in camp," Richt said. "That would really be a big plus for us if he could keep it going."


Coach's view

After watching the film of the first practice, Richt saw one thing he wanted to increase as the players went into Wednesday's practice — hustle. The play that brought it home was a 50-yard run by running back Knowshon Moreno. As Moreno was headed down the field, the one player who pursued the correct angle and almost caught him was defensive tackle Jeff Owens.

"If everybody could go as hard as he went on that play, we might have something special," Richt said.

That was the message Richt tried to get across to the team.

"One of the things we wanted to emphasize was everybody ... whoever had the ball in their hand, to run harder and longer to force the defense to pursue harder and longer," Richt said. "And we also want the offensive players who were not carrying the ball to get out front and block these defenders. We wanted more hustle, and it started with the guy with the ball in his hands."


One to watch

Tavarres King didn't come into Georgia with near the hype of A.J. Green. But King does have the jumpstart on Green. King enrolled early and has already started to turn heads on the practice field.

"He is going to be something special," said wide receiver Kris Durham. "He works extremely hard and has got good hands too.

"He is shifty, too," Durham added. "He reminds me, like everybody says, of Sean [Bailey]."

Bailey and King are both 6-1. Both have plenty of downfield speed. King might also have more elusiveness than Bailey over the middle.

"I could see him doing stuff like Mikey [Henderson]," Durham said. "He is real skinny, but he is real shifty, too."


----------



## Hunter Blair (Mar 5, 2008)

On the topic of AJ... I have seen met him and seen him play in person and strictly on the basis of skills, I think he is better than any receiver we have....He may not start early in the year due to his age, but as he matures and learns the playbook, I wouldn't be surprised to see him starting, he is good.... He will be in athens as of June 6th (what he told me anyways).... regardless whether or not he starts, i can't wait for football season to watch him and all the other guys in action....

The random road trip with a few buddies to Summerville, South Carolina to see him play was definitely worth it....


----------



## bukhuntr (Mar 6, 2008)

Believe it or not Chandler has great hands.  He got a bum rap in the SC game and early in the season.  Later in the year he demonstrated his ability.  I can think of more than a few clutch catches he made.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 6, 2008)

bukhuntr said:


> Believe it or not Chandler has great hands.  He got a bum rap in the SC game and early in the season.  Later in the year he demonstrated his ability.  I can think of more than a few clutch catches he made.



his drops are what i remember and the one's in the sc game were crucial.  if you can't make the play when it counts, then i would rather see someone else out there who can.  if we are up by 14 and he makes a good catch in the final minutes, that all and good, but i want someone who can handle the pressure.  he doesn't have the ability that figgins does.  i'm hoping that figgins is the starter by the 2nd game, he is a difference maker...where i think chandler is more of a stop gap until the younger te's are ready to take over.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 6, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> Bulldogs look for ways to use Dent
> 
> By CARTER STRICKLAND
> The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> ...



I love it!!  Oh man.  Some real football news!!  Hey MCBUCK I told you Dent was gonna be a good one for us.  I'm glad to see that Owens is taking on a leadership role.  I've always liked him and he can be a good leader for the defense along with Ellerbe.  I like Toney Wilson and am glad that he's looking good in practice.  I would like to see him do good things.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 6, 2008)

bukhuntr said:


> Believe it or not Chandler has great hands.  He got a bum rap in the SC game and early in the season.  Later in the year he demonstrated his ability.  I can think of more than a few clutch catches he made.



I agree with you.  I'm really excited about Figgins and I think he at least deserves significant playing time but I do think Chandler is pretty good.  I can't remember what game it was but he took a God awful hit after catching the ball and not only didn't drop it but fought for another five or six yards.  I think the drops went away after the very early part of the season when they were all dropping them a little bit.  Dropped passes by everybody was a big part of why we lost to the chickens.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 6, 2008)

Chandler did show VAST improvement later in the year.  may be that he keeps this up and equals Figgins, and we have a two TE end threat, and can see some formations with both in....Whacha think ?!


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 6, 2008)

*Country Boys On The O-Line !*

Davis, Jones vying for chance to fill crucial void
Tight race in chase to play center 

 At 6-foot-4, 292-pound Chris Davis made a smooth transition from tight end as a senior at Jefferson High School to the starter last year at left guard after redshirting in 2006.
David Manning / Staff 
Click thumbnails to view
 By Marc Weiszer   |   marc.weiszer@onlineathens.com   |   Story updated at 1:09 AM on Thursday, March 6, 2008 
No matter who wins the job as Georgia's starting center, the Bulldogs will be undergoing a youth movement at the position where it all begins on offense.

Quarterback Matthew Stafford has had the luxury of a senior - Fernando Velasco in 2007 and Nick Jones in 2006 - to deliver the ball to him during his first two seasons.

This spring, redshirt sophomore Chris Davis and freshman Ben Jones are the leading candidates to snap to Stafford.

"(Stafford's) never really had a problem so to speak with snaps, knock on wood," offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said.

"But the quarterback and the center have to communicate on a lot of what we do in the run and pass game. It's going to be a new guy. Whoever it is, Stafford is going to have to take more of a role in helping the center with blocking schemes. They're going to have to work together."

The 6-foot-4, 292-pound Davis made a smooth transition from tight end as a senior at Jefferson High School to the starter last year at left guard after redshirting in 2006.

Jones, fresh out of Bibb County (Ala.) High School, brings a reputation to Georgia of playing with a nasty disposition, a trait that should serve the 6-foot-2, 306-pounder well in the trenches of the SEC. He came to Georgia already with a reputation of being a "tough son of a gun," from his showing in combine and camp appearances, coach Mark Richt said.

 MULTIMEDIA DOGWIRED: Listen as sports editor John Kaltefleiter talks with football beat writer Marc Weiszer about this year's team:



"He's a hard worker, he's intelligent, he's a good guy," Davis said. "I believe he can contribute. The biggest thing about (going from) high school to college is just the pace of the game. That's something I had a hard time learning, just the fast pace of practices because everybody is so much quicker."

Davis calls Jones "a good ole country boy."

"I tell him that he didn't learn what electricity was until he got to Athens," Davis said. "We pick on him all the time and tell him he doesn't have DSL."

Richt doesn't care if his center prefers high-speed or dial-up.

"You've just got to have a guy who knows what he's doing," Richt said.

Davis already should have a good feel after serving as Velasco's backup last year.

"Everybody says the center is like the general of the O-line, the quarterback of the O-line," Davis said. "It's true to a certain extent, but in our offense everybody needs to know what to do. Last year I knew what to do at every position. I have confidence in my team that they know as well."

Stafford isn't overly concerned about how the center competition will shake out this spring. Redshirt freshman Ben Harden and sophomore Kevin Perez are also working at the position.

"I don't think it's a huge deal," Stafford said. "I think we'll have an idea who it's going to be. ... I think we'll find who we need to get in there and it'll work itself out."

If Jones proves a quick study, that would allow coaches the option of moving Davis back to guard, but Davis is fine staying put.

"I enjoy center," Davis said. "I've always said I like having the ball in my hands. The play starts at center. ...I'd like to stay at center, but whatever can help this team out is what I'm going to do. We're going to see what happens."


Published in the Athens Banner-Herald on 030608


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 6, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Chandler did show VAST improvement later in the year.  may be that he keeps this up and equals Figgins, and we have a two TE end threat, and can see some formations with both in....Whacha think ?!



That would be awsome but then wht do you do with Aron White?  This is a great problem to have if you want to call it a problem.  Two good tight ends would be awsome.  Getting them on the field at the same time with Knowshon and King in the backfield together?  That ought to have some DC's running for their Pepcid AC!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 6, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> That would be awsome but then wht do you do with Aron White?  This is a great problem to have if you want to call it a problem.  Two good tight ends would be awsome.  Getting them on the field at the same time with Knowshon and King in the backfield together?  That ought to have some DC's running for their Pepcid AC!!



  Just the thought of Urban scratching his head would be good enough for me !!
May be we could buy stock in Pepcid


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 6, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Just the thought of Urban scratching his head would be good enough for me !!
> May be we could buy stock in Pepcid



Yeah they could sponsor the game next year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 8, 2008)

Richt notes performances by Troupe, Dobbs

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/08/08

Athens — Coach Mark Richt singled out two players for their performances after the first few days of Georgia's spring practice.

On offense, wide receiver Israel Troupe drew praise.


"He did some nice things," Richt said. "He caught a couple of slants; one in particular he just snatched it real pretty and kept his speed and separated from the defender. It was a one-on-one drill but still it was a nice play."

Any work can be considered a bonus for Troupe. The initial thought when he was recruited out of Tift County was that Troupe would play baseball for Georgia in the spring and therefore miss spring ball.

But Troupe was not going to be an everyday player for baseball so he has stuck with football this spring.

Troupe must fight several veteran receivers for playing time. The 6-foot-1 redshirt freshman is listed on the depth chart as the fourth-string flanker.

On defense, end Demarcus Dobbs is pushing for playing time at a spot that goes seven deep with scholarship players.

"Dobbs is just really coming at the ball well off the edges; impressive in pass rush," Richt said. "He looks like he is in tremendous condition and if he just keeps his mind right, he is going to really help."

By keeping his mind right, Richt is talking about having the mental tenacity to stay in the game for every play.

"That is not easy to do," Richt said.

Dobbs, a sophomore, played in 12 games last season as a backup defensive end and on special teams. He is listed at No. 3 on the depth chart behind Rod Battle and Jarius Wynn.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 8, 2008)

UGA's Little on crutches after surgery

By CHIP TOWERS
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/08/08

Athens — University of Georgia football player Chris Little was on crutches and will be out for the remainder of spring practice after having surgery to repair a stress fracture in his right foot.

Little, an offensive lineman, suffered the injury during mat drills but was hoping to get through spring practice before the surgery, but the pain became unbearable.

"We have to look at it on the bright side," coach Mark Richt said. "He's going to be at least a month ahead on his rehab than what he would have been. It will help him have a better summer and a longer time to be full speed."


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 8, 2008)

Well all of these injuries are really agravating.  I guess it's better that they happen now but still.  Sounds like Figgins is the only one that was really bad and we still don't know what it is yet.  Hopefully it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 8, 2008)

Good news fellas.  Just found out that Figgins just has a sprained ankle.  He's ok.  Also, Marcus Washington is alright but the shoulder did come out of socket.  They act like Little will be good to go for the beginning of fall practice.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 8, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good news fellas.  Just found out that Figgins just has a sprained ankle.  He's ok.  Also, Marcus Washington is alright but the shoulder did come out of socket.  They act like Little will be good to go for the beginning of fall practice.




thanks for the update.....i hadn't heard the severity of either injury.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 10, 2008)

Didn't know Figgins got hurt ?  Maybe he has it out of the way now.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 10, 2008)

*The Dawgs should start charging*

for spring practice sessions, especially on Saturday.  
Heck, you hunters have little to do until Turkey season.  Maybe the state can start turkey season in April.


----------



## rshunter (Mar 10, 2008)

*March 22*


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2008)

UGA's King readying for debut
Redshirt freshman RB showing skills in spring drills

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/10/08

Athens — Caleb King is cloaked in mystery.

It's not something King chose to wear. However when that redshirt was pulled over the running back's head by Georgia football coaches last season the wondering began in earnest.



How good can he be? What can he do that Knowshon Moreno doesn't? Is he a third-down specialist? Can he catch the ball out of the backfield? Can he run between the tackles?

Nobody knew because nobody was allowed to see. Sure, King was on the scout team, but he wasn't running Georgia plays. And even when he had a chance to scrimmage, King was hampered by a hamstring.

Now, six months before the start of the season and 18 months since he last played a game in high school, the mystery is slowly starting to reveal itself.

"It's amazing how he hits the hole," center Chris Davis said.

Ditto, according to quarterback Matthew Stafford.

"He seems to have good patience and good vision and good ability to burst through the creases," Georgia head coach Mark Richt said. "I've seen him break a lot of tackles.

"I've seen him kind of work his way toward his landmark of where he's supposed to be running and once he sees it he can dart through it pretty good," Richt said. "He does change direction good."

Which means Georgia won't change its offensive direction much from last season. This was a run first, pass second offense a year ago.

Georgia was fourth in the SEC with 177 rushing yards per game last season. It was eighth in passing offense with 198 yards per game. And that was with just one healthy back for the meat of the season.

Now Georgia has two backs — one proven, Moreno, and one out to prove something.

"It is just exciting because I am practicing first of all and I am just going out there and playing," King said. "I don't feel the pressure. I just do what I have done since I was young which is go out there and play football."

King has played it well since he was young. His junior year at Parkview, King set the state record for yards in a season among juniors with 2,768. That vaulted him into the top spot in the recruiting rankings.

He tumbled the next season at Greater Atlanta Christian. After transferring to the Spartans, King broke his tibia in the sixth game of his season. He was bed ridden for weeks. When he was able to get back into the weight room, King was too aggressive.

"I was lifting too much weights," King said. "Someone told me to lift weights and I put on too much muscle mass."

His weight went to 222 pounds. His flexibility and speed slipped away with every pound of muscle gained. Throughout his freshman year King had to work to lose the weight. He is now down to 205 and feels that is a better playing weight. Now it is just a matter of how his play will be different from Moreno's.

"We both run hard and then I would say the difference is (Moreno) is a stronger runner than I am, but I believe I've got a little more quickness to the outside," King said.

That is not to say King cannot go between the tackles. In fact, Stafford remarked before spring practice how surprised he was during bowl practice at King's ability to display power between the tackles. Stafford didn't suspect that ability because the knock on King had always been he wanted to get to the outside.

"I have been hearing that ever since my sophomore year in high school," King said. "I pretty much take in stride and show them I can run between the tackles. It will be a surprise for the other team."

How much of a chance King will have to run between the tackles or anywhere else is up to offensive coordinator Mike Bobo.

We're going to get Caleb ready to play," Bobo said. "How fast he's ready to play is going to depend on him. We're very pleased with him and the progress he's made, and we're going to continue to work him and give him what he can handle."

Keep doing that and pretty soon everyone will get to see how much King can handle.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 11, 2008)

Now I am more confused than I was about "the King" 
Is he going to be a power runner between the tackles or will he be an outside man
Don't matter much I guess....I'll take either one.  But I am anxious to see.



Now they will be calling the UGA backfield " The King and Moreno"


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't wait!!  King is going to make Moreno even better because Knowshon is so competitive.  This backfield is going to make Stafford even better because defenses will have to respect the run more now than ever.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## JKG (Mar 11, 2008)

Israel Troupe (6-1, 215, RFr.) 

Is he kin to Ben Troupe that played at UF?


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 11, 2008)

A little inside for the Dawgnation..
I have a friend that is related to Durham and speaks to him pretty regularly.......now of course this is second hand so put alittle salt on it but here goes:
Dontavious Jackson is playing like a men amongst boys it seems.  According to my source, it seems like Jackson is hitting the holes like a demon and may actually push Moreno   Can he really be that good ?

Troupe is good. And fast.  But may be needing a little more of an adjustment time than was expected.  The speed of the game may be alittle faster than he expected. Yhe coaches got what they wanted though in a coachable reciever.  The guess is he may wear a redshirt this year.  But that would be fine considering what the Dawgs have at wideout.  Not to mention AJ Green still hasn't even set foot on a UGA practice field.  Durham said that Troupe was "tiny"....I guess a lot of people are small to you if you are 6'5".

Durham is so far having a really good spring.  Word is he is having a "good time".  That is good news.  If you are having a good time and enjoying the game, that means things are happening the way they are supposed to.
The word I got also is that the DB's look very very good.

Just a couple of "inside" thoughts and nothing more.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 11, 2008)

troupe already redshirted.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 11, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> troupe already redshirted.




Explains a lot.

You heard any of the same same on Jackson ?

BTW....You got season tickets ??  I have a couple of open weekends this fall


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 11, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Explains a lot.
> 
> You heard any of the same same on Jackson ?
> 
> BTW....You got season tickets ??  I have a couple of open weekends this fall




i haven't heard any news on jackson...will see if i can dig anything up.

as for season tickets, i don't have them.  i spend my mornings in the woods and watch the dawgs in the afternoon.

i wonder if he meant that t king would redshirt this year....he is a smaller guy.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 11, 2008)

I heard Troupe   But I could be wrong.....I was wrong once a long time ago.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2008)

Richt has said that both Jackson and Samuel are running hard in practice but are struggline with the blocking schemes, like all freshmen RB's. Whichever of the two can block the best will play some this year, the other will likely RS.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2008)

From georgiadogs.com:
“Our young backs had some nice blocks and runs today and I think after the last two days, they have all gained some confidence,” Richt said. “Richard actually picked up a linebacker blitzing today and Dontavius had a couple touchdown runs.”

And from AJC:
On the new running backs, Richard Samuel and Dontavius Jackson:

"They are good-looking athletes. They are trying to figure our what to do. Coach (Tony) Ball is right behind them every play making sure they know which direction to go.

"One of the first things they learn is landmarks and ball handling and if you can get them to that point you can maybe let them do their thing and get the ball. But then when you do the whole package (blocking schemes) they are just lost. The passing game is just tough."


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 11, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> A little inside for the Dawgnation..
> I have a friend that is related to Durham and speaks to him pretty regularly.......now of course this is second hand so put alittle salt on it but here goes:
> Dontavious Jackson is playing like a men amongst boys it seems.  According to my source, it seems like Jackson is hitting the holes like a demon and may actually push Moreno   Can he really be that good ?
> 
> ...



Good stuff.  They must be talking about TK.  I watched Troup play in highschool and he is a about 6'-1'' and pretty muscular and like rex said he redshirted last year.  Good inside stuff though.  I'm excited about Dontavious but pushing Knowshon?  I don't know.  It sure is exciting though.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 12, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Good stuff.  They must be talking about TK.  I watched Troup play in highschool and he is a about 6'-1'' and pretty muscular and like rex said he redshirted last year.  Good inside stuff though.  I'm excited about Dontavious but pushing Knowshon?  I don't know.  It sure is exciting though.



Man...........I guess all is just talk till April 5.  Then may be we will have a better handle on where we may be headed this year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2008)

UGA DE Jarius Wynn contending for starting spot
'I've just got to keep working,' JUCO transfer says regarding rotation

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/12/08

Athens — Jarius Wynn is not one for too many words.

'I just bring strength' to the DE position, UGA's Jarius Wynn says.



In fact, most questions aimed at the Georgia senior defensive lineman come back as quick as they are asked. Such as how he may differ from former Bulldogs defensive end Marcus Howard.

"I am a little stronger and he was little faster," Wynn said.

As for what he brings to the defensive end spot?

"I just bring strength."

Even on the softball, sure-fire questions, Wynn is not exactly loquacious, like when asked about his one sack of 2007 being against Heisman Trophy winner Tim Tebow of Florida. "It was a good feeling, a good feeling," he said.

And finally, as for where he is in the rotation: "I'm up there in the top. I've just got to keep working."

Wynn is clearly doing more working than talking. The junior college transfer has worked his way into the second spot at defensive end after a junior season that had him unsure of which direction he was headed.

In his first season with Georgia, Wynn was moved from defensive end to tackle — and back again. That may have slightly stunted his growth at his more natural position of end.

It also raised some questions among the coaches of just how effective he could be at end. Georgia coach Mark Richt called Wynn and the other ends "a mystery" in the preseason. That is simply because he has not been able to see Wynn play on a consistent basis.

What is known is that Wynn appears to fit the end mold when it comes to size. He is 6-foot-5, 273 pounds. As for the strength, it is hard to fathom that Wynn could be stronger than Howard.

Howard had one of the highest bench presses on the team last season. But Wynn may very well be the strongest of the current ends. If he can combine that with a solid pass rush, Wynn might push for a starting spot by September.


G-Day ticket alert

For those planning to attend G-Day here is a note from Georgia on ticket sales:

General admission tickets for the 2008 G-Day football game are on sale online via georgiadogs.com . This year's spring football game is scheduled for Saturday, April 5th at Sanford Stadium. All online orders will be mailed out the week of March 24.

G-Day tickets are $5 (adults) and $3 (youth) when purchasing in advance of game day. UGA students who are admitted for free when showing their valid UGA ID card at the gates on the day of the game.

In expectation of a large G-Day crowd, the Athletic Association encourages Georgia fans to purchase their spring game tickets in advance via www.georgiadogs.com. Purchasing your tickets in advance will provide quicker access into Sanford Stadium on the day of the game without waiting in line to purchase tickets at the gates.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks rex !!  Just keep it coming !! I need more


I was sure Wynn had the starting spot already from what I had been reading here  I guess one of the things he will be working on will be the speed factor...........
What are the other ends looking like so far ??
Lomax ?


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2008)

i think we are going to be rotating a lot of ends, like we did in the bowl game.  lomax is tall and lanky, but i don't think he is an everydown player....needs to add a little more weight.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 12, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i think we are going to be rotating a lot of ends, like we did in the bowl game.  lomax is tall and lanky, but i don't think he is an everydown player....needs to add a little more weight.



Who seems to be our fastest end ?  I figure  our defense is geared towards speed at the DE *********. and LB's *********.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 12, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Who seems to be our fastest end ?  I figure  our defense is geared towards speed at the DE *********. and LB's *********.



Lomax is probably one of the faster ones.  Richt was praising Damarcus Dobbs for his quickness after the first week of spring practice.  Wynn is very quick for his size(4.7 I think).  Rod Battle is quick too.  The short answer is that we have good speed across the board.  Neland Ball and Justin Houston are said to be very fast.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lomax is probably one of the faster ones.  Richt was praising Damarcus Dobbs for his quickness after the first week of spring practice.  Wynn is very quick for his size(4.7 I think).  Rod Battle is quick too.  The short answer is that we have good speed across the board.  Neland Ball and Justin Houston are said to be very fast.



i would agree.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 12, 2008)

Soo.....is speed the answer there ?


----------



## sweet 16 (Mar 12, 2008)

Did anyone see NFL combine? I think Howard ran a 4.47. Son....that's fast for a DE.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 12, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Soo.....is speed the answer there ?



I think it is.  Look at what Marcus Howard was able to do even though he gave up eighty pounds to most SEC offensive tackles.  Now he is extremely powerful for his size but the strength and conditioning staff can get a guy where he needs to be in that department fairly quickly.  Speed and quickness is lagely something that a kid either has or doesn't.  Things can be done to improve it but it's tough to make drastic changes on that front.  The fact that our guys are a bit under sized (if there even is such a thing) but quick and powerful is good as far as I'm concerned.  Speed kills.  If anybody doubts that go back and watch the Sugar Bowl again.  Watch the national championship the last two years.  I think speed is the answer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 12, 2008)

sweet 16 said:


> Did anyone see NFL combine? I think Howard ran a 4.47. Son....that's fast for a DE.



I know.  I wish we had him for one more year.  I like the guys that we have but just imagine what he would have done with a year of starting experience under his belt.  Scary!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know.  I wish we had him for one more year.  I like the guys that we have but just imagine what he would have done with a year of starting experience under his belt.  Scary!!



i thought he was going to be a stud lb when we got him.


----------



## JKG (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok I will try this again and not that it really matters just curious.
Ben was a pretty good TE during his days at UF

Israel Troupe (6-1, 215, RFr.) 
Is he kin to Ben Troupe that played at UF?


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2008)

JKG said:


> Ok I will try this again and not that it really matters just curious.
> Ben was a pretty good TE during his days at UF
> 
> Israel Troupe (6-1, 215, RFr.)
> Is he kin to Ben Troupe that played at UF?



not that i'm aware of, but i could be mistaken....i just googled it and on some message board, it said that they are cousins....but i don't know if that is accurate or not.


----------



## JKG (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Rex! not a very common name and I am pretty sure Ben was from GA.

Just verified my thinking he was from Augusta, GA/Butler HS


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2008)

JKG said:


> Thanks Rex! not a very common name and I am pretty sure Ben was from GA.
> 
> Just verified my thinking he was from Augusta, GA/Butler HS




you are correct, ben was from georgia.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 13, 2008)

check this out about knox...just pulled it off the front page of uga site-

Listed at 194 pounds in Georgia’s spring media guide, safety John Knox is proud to report that he’s up to 210 with sights on getting up to 220 before all is said and done. Knox scuffled his first year at Georgia, but his dedication has put him line to earn playing time as part of the Bulldogs' rotation this fall.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> check this out about knox...just pulled it off the front page of uga site-
> 
> Listed at 194 pounds in Georgia’s spring media guide, safety John Knox is proud to report that he’s up to 210 with sights on getting up to 220 before all is said and done. Knox scuffled his first year at Georgia, but his dedication has put him line to earn playing time as part of the Bulldogs' rotation this fall.



Awsome.  I had heard some good things about Knox and his work ethic and scrappy disposition.  He has been compared to a young Kelin Johnson.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 13, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> He has been compared to a young Kelin Johnson.



with some size.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> with some size.



Yep, which makes him scary.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 13, 2008)

Is he a CB ?!?  Man that is big !! How tall ?


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 13, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Is he a CB ?!?  Man that is big !! How tall ?




safety.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2008)

Come to think of it, with that size he kind of reminds you of another safety we had.  You remember a Mr. Thomas Davis.


----------



## gordoshawt (Mar 13, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Come to think of it, with that size he kind of reminds you of another safety we had.  You remember a Mr. Thomas Davis.



Mr. Thomas "I couldn't cover a lick"? I remember him. KNock the daylights out of you, but killed us in the passing game.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 13, 2008)

gordoshawt said:


> Mr. Thomas "I couldn't cover a lick"? I remember him. KNock the daylights out of you, but killed us in the passing game.



You sure you don't have TD mixed up with Greg Blue?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2008)

I was talking about his build.  I don't know much about his ability to cover but I hear it's pretty good.  True, Davis and Blue were primarily head hunters, basically undersized linebackers, but  from the little bit that I  have heard, Knox has done well as a pass defender.  Rashad Jones, CJ, and Quinton Banks are going to see most of the pt at safety anyway and they are all good cover guys.


----------



## gordoshawt (Mar 14, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> You sure you don't have TD mixed up with Greg Blue?



Yeah I am sure, Neither one of them could cover a lick. Don't get me started on Blue. He was awful in coverage. Not to metion how bad he played in the Sugar Bowl we lost to WVU.

I love the Dawgs, I just think these guys were better suited as linebackers.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 14, 2008)

So Knox may have brains and brawn.  Cover you and if the ball goes theother way can haul that guys ashes.
Does that sum up Knox ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> So Knox may have brains and brawn.  Cover you and if the ball goes theother way can haul that guys ashes.
> Does that sum up Knox ?



That's it.  He's gonna be a good one.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 14, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's it.  He's gonna be a good one.



Is he athletic enought to be called 'Bailey-esque' ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Is he athletic enought to be called 'Bailey-esque' ?



Man I don't know about that.  That would be saying alot about a kid who hasn't been in a college game yet.  I think he is going to be a good player though.  People do compare Xavier Avery to Champ though.  We can only hope.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like marcus washington is out for 2008-

UGA LB Washington to sit out '08
Shoulder injury requires surgery, needs six months to heal

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/17/08

Athens — Georgia linebacker Marcus Washington said he would probably sit out the 2008 season due to a left shoulder injury.

The senior will undergo surgery on the shoulder in the next couple of weeks and the recovery time is estimated to take six months.


"I think it would be in my best interest to go ahead and get it fixed," Washington said. "It is tough because it is another year. Coming in I am thinking this is going to be my last season, my senior year, my last go around and you get emotionally tied to that.

"Now I have to wait around for a whole other year for my time. The way this team is going right now, we are shooting for greatness. And everybody wants to be a part of greatness and I do too. And it is kind of hard to sit back."

Washington played a large part in Georgia's success last season. He played in 11 games and started six. He missed two games after his shoulder popped out against Ole Miss. He finished with 40 tackles and 2.5 sacks.

The shoulder was reinjured March 7 when his arm was extended and a teammate fell on top of it. Washington had been wearing a protective sling after he first injured the shoulder in 2007.

"I was thinking I could get away with it and I got away with it for the rest of the (2007) season but then this freak accident happened to me on Friday," he said.

Georgia will look to fill the backup middle linebacker spot with several players. Akeem Dent has been training in the spot, as well as at the strongside position. Darryl Gamble is another option.

"It hurts you in terms of resting guys," said defensive coordinator Willie Martinez. "We proved last year the more guys you can play the better of you are at the end of the season."


Roundball

Mark Richt, like just about everybody else around Georgia, spent the weekend either listening to or watching the men's basketball team. But his reaction to the four wins may have been slightly different than even the most ardent of fans.

"I just started crying when it was happening," Richt said. "It was just an awesome thing to see. I was just so happy for those players and those coaches and Georgia and happy for the fans that have been to every single game. Just to see history being made like that was pretty spectacular.

"That was a very special thing that happened. I think when people look back on it they will see it as the defining moment in Georgia basketball."


Troupe to baseball

Freshman wide receiver Israel Troupe will play baseball this season but not until spring football is over. Troupe, who was recruited to play both, said compliance issues forced him not to play baseball until he is no longer practicing football. The issue has to do with the amount of time spent on the sports. The NCAA limits athletes to 20 hours of competition per week.

Troupe said he will join the baseball team after the spring game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 19, 2008)

Gray to just play quarterback
Redshirt freshman had worked out at receiver

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/19/08

Athens — The experiment to make Logan Gray more than just a quarterback has ended.

A foot injury to the redshirt freshman has made Georgia take a second look at Gray and reassess his value to the team as a quarterback.

Redshirt freshman Logan Gray will be third on the quarterback depth chart behind Matthew Stafford and Joe Cox.


"We have got three scholarship quarterbacks and him getting banged up ... if he would have had a season-ending injury we would have all been going, 'What in the world are we doing this for?' " Georgia coach Mark Richt said. "For the sake of our entire football team we need to make sure he is healthy and ready to go if we need him.''

Gray, who is third on the depth chart at quarterback behind Matthew Stafford and Joe Cox, started the spring at receiver and quarterback. The idea was to be able to utilize his speed and athletic ability at different areas on the field.

It was an idea pushed by offensive coordinator Mike Bobo. Bobo wanted as many options as he could have. But, from the beginning Richt said, "I wasn't too thrilled about it.''

Still he was intrigued enough to let it happen.

"I could see why Bobo and Logan wanted to do it,'' Richt said.

Then Gray injured his foot, not significantly, but enough to throw up a red flag in Richt's mind. So Monday, after a week's hiatus from spring practice, Gray was exclusively being used as a quarterback and that is where he will most likely stay.

Because of the injury Gray has been limited to control passing drills. The coaches do not want to push him by forcing him to change direction while running or do any quick burst footwork.

"We don't want him to try and go do something that would set himself back,'' Richt said.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 19, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> Gray to just play quarterback
> Redshirt freshman had worked out at receiver
> 
> By CARTER STRICKLAND
> ...



I understand Richt's caution but I kind of hated to see that they were so quick to scrap this idea.  I had visions of Knowshon and CK in the backfield at the same time with MoMass and Troup/Toney/Moore/A.J./Walter Hill/ or somebody split wide and Logan in the slot with Urban Meyer loking on from the sideline in tears.  Oh, well the coaches know what's best.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 19, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I understand Richt's caution but I kind of hated to see that they were so quick to scrap this idea.  I had visions of Knowshon and CK in the backfield at the same time with MoMass and Troup/Toney/Moore/A.J./Walter Hill/ or somebody split wide and Logan in the slot with Urban Meyer loking on from the sideline in tears.  Oh, well the coaches know what's best.  Go Dawgs!!



i wouldn't doubt if they have a play or two for just that situation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hill opening eyes at wide receiver

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/24/08

Walter Hill's size, 6-4, has started to come into play at the wide receiver spot.

The former basketball player showed off his size and athleticism during a practice last week.


"He caught everything thrown his way,'' said Georgia coach Mark Richt. "He happened to be the guy who the ball got directed to all day."

But just catching it around Georgia is a big deal. The team lost two typically sure-handed receivers in Sean Bailey and Mikey Henderson. So there is a search to find guys who can pull in Matthew Stafford passes.

Hill proved he had what it took on one touchdown pass.

"The play he made in the end zone was big," Richt said. "It was a ball inside the five going in and a typical fade throw. The ball was put in a good spot and he gathered up, boxed him out and made the catch."

For Aron White, catching is the easy part these days. The redshirt freshman tight end is still working on becoming a solid blocker along the line. His size, 225-230 pounds, has a lot to do with his struggles.

"He is learning he is the kind of guy that is not going to whip anybody with brute force," Richt said. "He has got to learn to be a great technician. He has got to have great pad level and learn to be tenacious and just run your feet on these blocks."

Richt said in blocking situations the players wants to get a good initial stop on the rushing player. But eventually that rusher is going to try and come off the block.

"If the offensive player is athlete enough when that defender starts to go off in a direction, if you can keep you feet moving you can gain the power advantage," Richt said. "(White) has got to hope for a stalemate and when the defender goes to make the play he has got to stick on him, run his feet and make the play."

Etc...

Linebacker Darius Dewberry is scheduled to undergo surgery on his groin and will be out for an extended amount of time. The surgery is to release the tension on a tendon that has been problematic for Dewberry. He should be 100 percent in time for fall practice, Richt said.

Dewberry was one of the players who was crosstraining at strong and middle linebacker to make up for the injury to middle linebacker Marcus Washington (shoulder). Now the middle linebacker spot has Dannell Ellerbe as the starter and Darryl Gamble as the backup. Akeem Dent can play middle but is also at strongside linebacker. Redshirt freshman Charles White is third string at middle linebacker.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 24, 2008)

Georgia's Wilson has ankle surgery
Second operation on WR scheduled; should play in '08

ASSOCIATED PRESS

Published on: 03/24/08

Athens, Ga. — Georgia receiver Tony Wilson had surgery on Monday after suffering a fracture to his left ankle in Saturday's scrimmage.

Wilson will have a second surgery in about eight weeks to remove screws placed to stabilize the ankle. He is expected to recover in time to play in the 2008 season.


Wilson played in 11 games with two starts in 2007, when he was a redshirt freshman. He caught 14 passes for 124 yards and led the team with four catches against Vanderbilt.

Georgia opened its third week of spring drills Monday.

"For a Monday after a scrimmage and a holiday it was a pretty good practice," said coach Mark Richt. "I thought the effort was good. It was pretty evenly matched today."

The spring G-Day game is scheduled for April 5.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 24, 2008)

good reports Rex


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2008)

Redshirt flanker breaks leg
Georgia's Tony Wilson (26) broke a bone in his leg in a scrimmage Saturday. He is expected to be out until mid-June.
Kelly Lambert / Staff 
 By Chris Starrs   |   sports@onlineathens.com   |   Story updated at 11:42 PM on Monday, March 24, 2008 
Another Georgia player went on the injured list as redshirt sophomore flanker Tony Wilson suffered a broken leg in Saturday's scrimmage.

Georgia coach Mark Richt said Monday evening that the 5-foot-11, 198-pound Wilson had surgery earlier in the day and will have to take two months off before he can begin rehabilitation.

"Tony broke a bone in his lower leg and they had to insert a screw to get the ligament in place and then put a little plate in there to help the bone heal properly," said Richt. "In eight weeks they'll take the screw out and two weeks after that he'll be able to start running. They're thinking it will be about mid-June to go rehab full-speed again."

Wilson was listed third on the depth chart at flanker behind Mohamed Massaquoi and Michael Moore. In 2007 he caught 14 passes for 124 yards, including a career-best 26-yard reception against Vanderbilt. Richt said Wilson was injured Saturday on a play where he was making "a nice run."

"He was running on a reverse," said Richt. "Actually, it was a really nice run because there wasn't much there. He made the defensive end miss and headed upfield vertically, and he had actually made a nice gain of it but then he got tackled from the side."

Richt also confirmed that running back Caleb King was experiencing a sore knee but added that he didn't feel the highly-touted redshirt freshman had suffered a critical injury.

"He banged up his knee a little bit but I don't think it's very serious," said Richt. "We'll take a closer look (Monday night). It wasn't like it happened on the field and he was carted off. He was just more sore (Monday) than he thought he would be. (It's) nothing super-bad right now but we want to take another look."

O-line looks for a leader

Last season, senior center Fernando Velasco was the undisputed leader of a young offensive line. Velasco has departed from the fold, and no new leader is yet apparent for the 2008 edition of the offensive front, which doesn't surprise Richt at this point in the spring.

"Our offensive line right now has no seniors, one junior and the rest sophomores and freshmen," said Richt. "You want it to come from the group because it helps if the offensive line has a strong leader but right now it's not there. You want at least one guy who can do it. There are a couple of guys who are trying, but it will take time. We're actually younger up front this year than we were last year - not in number of starts but in class, for sure."

Offensive coordinator Mike Bobo is anxious for a leader to emerge, but stressed that it's a post that can't be assigned.

"Leadership is vital in an offensive line," he said. "We've moved some guys around and (the line hasn't been) as cohesive a unit like we had last year when we basically had five guys throughout the spring with only one major change through the year. It takes time, but you've got to have a bell cow of the group hold things together because those line coaches grind those guys and they've got to stay tight within each other and play for each other.

"We try to pick a leader at all positions and in all classes. You see guys become good leaders, but a leader is someone special. You try to help mold them and point them in the right direction, but ultimately they've got to take that step. We've got some (players who want to lead) but ....if you get into anointing a leader or trying to tell a team who a leader is, sometimes that doesn't really work. The players have to naturally follow that player."

Receivers hanging in, hanging on

Georgia's receiving corps have been maligned at times during the past few seasons for an occasional inability to hang on to the ball, but Richt said he was pleased with the progress of the Bulldogs' pass catchers thus far this spring.

"I can hardly remember a ball dropped that should have been caught," he said. "(Receivers coach John) Eason was going over the receivers' stats and most of our guys are catching the ball at a higher percentage in the competitive drills versus the individual route-running stuff. I don't know if it's concentration level or what."

Among those who have drawn praise are senior Kenneth Harris and redshirt freshman Walter Hill. Hill, a 6-4 split end from Gainesville, said he's getting more comfortable with his position and enjoys using his size to his advantage.

"I'm starting to get a hang of things, said Hill. "It's starting to come to me now. I'm still learning my position, but it's starting to come on really good .... Height is a benefit. Being taller than most of the defensive backs, I can go up and get the jump balls a lot. They like throwing it up to me. I don't know what my vertical leap is, but I can dunk a basketball pretty easily."

Now a senior, Harris knows the clock is ticking.

"I remember after the Sugar Bowl we had a meeting and all the seniors sit on the front row in the meeting room," said the 6-2, 190-pound flanker, who has 30 career receptions for 573 yards and one touchdown in his three-year career. "I think that's when it really set in. It's time for me to pick it up. I've been a little more focused than I have been in the past."

Bobo has also been happy with the receivers' play.

"We've done a nice job this spring," he said. "I don't think (Massaquoi) has dropped a pass. He's been very consistent and made a lot of tough catches. I've been really pleased with Kenny Harris this spring. He's been very productive in making big plays and tough catches. There's a lot more experience there. Guys have been around and know what to expect, know how to run certain routes and attack coverage, so we should be productive at that position."

This and that

All-SEC and All-American Knowshon Moreno was among the players returning kicks in Saturday's scrimmage, and the explosive redshirt sophomore said he's happy to take the job if it will help the team. "The coaches know what's best," he said. "They're just putting different people back there to see what they could do. I did OK. I'm working on little things. We have a lot of guys who can return the ball. If (the coaches) want me back there, I'll be back there. I don't mind it." ...In reviewing Saturday's scrimmage, Richt said he felt the defense was still ahead of the offense. "The defense has not arrived, but at this point it looks like they're enjoying it a little bit more than the offense," he said.


Published in the Athens Banner-Herald on 032508


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

Weston hard to ignore

 With the emergence of tackle Geno Atkins late last season, Kade Weston, above, realizes that his job on the line has been altered.
File/Staff Defensive tackle Kade Weston is one of Georgia¹s biggest players and knows his playing time depends on how he practices this offseason.

Even on a football field, Kade Weston is easy to spot in a crowd.

At 6-foot-5 and 316 pounds, the junior defensive tackle is undoubtedly among the largest players on Georgia's roster (for the record, the biggest player listed on the spring depth chart is junior offensive lineman Vince Vance, who's at 6-8 and 320 pounds).

And Weston has been big on the field for critical games in the Bulldogs' recent past, including recording two tackles and a quarterback sack against Florida and a career-high five tackles and a fumble recovery against Vanderbilt last year. In his two-year career, Weston has 32 total tackles, two sacks and nearly three dozen quarterback hurries.

Although he had five starts in 2007, Weston spent much of the season spelling Jeff Owens and Geno Atkins. He will have similar responsibilities this year, which could present problems for offensive lines on passing or running plays.

"Kade is just a big, powerful man," said Georgia coach Mark Richt.

"He's a very difficult guy to move out of there in the run game. He's a pocket pusher. He's going to push that pocket up into the quarterback's face and he's going to bat balls down.

"When you get guys coming off the edge, forcing the quarterback out of the pocket, you've got Kade, Geno and Jeff pushing that thing up in his face. And a big old tall guy like him will put (his) hands up and bat balls down all the time. He's difficult to move around."

Weston, who in 2006 was named to the SEC All-Freshman team and a Sporting News Freshman All-American, embraces his part in helping the Bulldogs with their first line of defense.

"I'll have an important role to play backing up Jeff and Geno," he said. "The third man is pushing hard so when they come out of the game, there's no drop in the quality of play. We all play a lot and I know my role, so I'll do whatever the team needs from me to win."

Owens, himself a Freshman All-SEC selection in 2005, came to Georgia at the same time as Weston, and two have a built a solid friendship.

"I know a lot about Kade - we've been roommates for two, going on three years," said Owens. "As a roommate, he's a giving guy. If he's got it, you can have it. Anything I need, he'll give it to me if he's got it. He's a friend and a brother. We bonded ever since we got here because we were the only freshmen defensive tackles. We had to stick together and learn to play together."

And Owens is impressed with his roommate's ability and commitment.

On the field he's big - a massive, strong guy," he said. "He can go out and dominate. When guys see him, they're thinking, 'I've got to block this dude?' because he's bigger than most offensive linemen. He's tough to block. And Kade's out there every day, trying to get better, just grinding. He pushes me more than I push him. He's not a very vocal guy, but he leads by example."

Weston knows he'll get his share of snaps this fall, and this spring he's concentrating on areas of his game that need improvement.

"It's the same every year," he said. "You can never be too quick. So there's quickness, and I'm still working on my pad level. That's what the coaches are stressing and that's what I'm working on."

And even if he is the "third man," he'll be part of a lethal combination.

"Here's one thing I know - if I'm that field next to Kade, I know he's going to get the job done," said Owens. "There's no doubt in my mind. I know he's got my back on that field and in life."

And the best part is he's not hard to find.


Published in the Athens Banner-Herald on 032308


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 26, 2008)

Good posts rex.  Alot of exciting stuff going on.  I'm glad to hear that the defense is looking so good.  I think a big part of the offensive struggles (if you want to call it that) is that they have to face this defense in practice.  It will make them better though.  I don't mean to sound negative but good grief the injury bug is giving us fits!  Neland Ball, Justin Houston, Figgins, Logan Gray, Toney Wilson, Dewberry, Chris Little, and we all know about Marcus Washington.  Now CK has a sore knee?  Good Lord!!  I'm glad that none of them are serious except for Marcus.  It sounds like everybody will be good to go for fall practice!!  Maybe we are getting this out of the way now so that we don't have to go through it when it really counts.  One last thing that I would like to get yall's opinion on.  Am I crazy or is letting Knowshon return kicks a collosally stupid idea?  I mean what in the world?  That makes no sense at all to let our best offensive player, play special teams. It 's a sure way to get him hurt.  Just look at Thomas Flowers.  He stayed hurt because he returned punts.  There are just too many other people who could do it.  Brian Evens is one of the fastest guys on the team and probably won't start at corner.  Why not utilize his speed to help us in the return game.  Getting him hurt wouldn't be in the same zip code with getting Knowshon hurt.  How about Ramarcus Brown?  He's a proven special teams player.  Carlton Thomas when he gets to campus.  Dontavious could do it.  Why risk losing Knowshon?  But maybe I'm just looking at this thing wrong.  What do yall think?


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 26, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Am I crazy or is letting Knowshon return kicks a collosally stupid idea?  I mean what in the world?  That makes no sense at all to let our best offensive player, play special teams. It 's a sure way to get him hurt.  Just look at Thomas Flowers.  He stayed hurt because he returned punts.  There are just too many other people who could do it.  Brian Evens is one of the fastest guys on the team and probably won't start at corner.  Why not utilize his speed to help us in the return game.  Getting him hurt wouldn't be in the same zip code with getting Knowshon hurt.  How about Ramarcus Brown?  He's a proven special teams player.  Carlton Thomas when he gets to campus.  Dontavious could do it.  Why risk losing Knowshon?  But maybe I'm just looking at this thing wrong.  What do yall think?




i totally agree.  i do not want km back there.  i would like to see remarcus doing some returning, but i think they may be worried that he will fumble the ball...i love his speed.  evans, i would rather him not be back there, we need him to step up at the cb position this year and would be a costly loss if he got injured.  i agree about carlton thomas, he seems to be a great fit.  as for dontavious, assuming that he doesn't redshirt, if he is going to be valuable as a return guy, then i would be for it.  but if it is just to have a body back there, i would rather have him rs and put brown and thomas back there to return the kicks.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Georgia's Richt to visit troops in Middle East


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/26/08

Mark Richt will be among several college football coaches that will be visiting military bases in the Middle East in May.

The Georgia head coach will join Randy Shannon (Miami), Jack Siedlecki (Yale), Tommy Tuberville (Auburn) and Charlie Weis (Notre Dame) for the May 20-26 trip.

"We love the soldiers and their willingness to sacrifice for our country," Richt said in a statement. "We want to support them not only in prayer but also in person. I look forward to meeting as many of our men and women in the armed forces as possible during the visit."

The NCAA coaches will participate in meet and greets at various bases, as well as coach flag football teams made up of servicemen and women. They will host a symposium, allowing audience members to ask questions.

"College football is an All-American sport — it truly showcases the drive, determination and teamwork that is similar to the U.S. Armed Forces," said Air Force Colonel Edward Shock, Chief of Armed Forces Entertainment in a release. "We are proud to bring this tour to our military men and women, and my hat goes off to these coaches for spending their downtime with our troops."


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 26, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> Georgia's Richt to visit troops in Middle East
> 
> 
> The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> ...



Unbelievable.  We are so lucky to have this man as our coach.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh man !!! Keep this stuff coming !! September is a looonnngg way off


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 28, 2008)

Dogs making final push to impress during spring


By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/28/08

Athens - Georgia football coaches appear to be making a final push and a few final impressions on the players as spring practice comes to an end.

And they want the players to do the same.



"The challenge for us, and it will continue throughout the summer and fall camp, will be to develop a solid two-deep [chart]," said defensive coordinator Willie Martinez. "We have got to continue to develop depth."

To do that, players need to step up, Martinez said.

"There are certain positions, and I am not going to sit there and say what positions, [where] we have got to get where we close the gap [between starters and second-team players]," Martinez said. "We have got to get it where the guys that are starting are getting pushed."

That is why Martinez continued to tell the players during every practice, "You are competing for reps. You are competing for starts."

He also has this reminder for the starters: "There are starters right now that could lose their jobs at any point."

The best competition appears to be taking place at the cornerback positions. There, the gap between starters are backups is very narrow. Players like Ramarcus Brown have proven they are more than capable of stepping in for Asher Allen or Prince Miller.

Second-team linebacker Darryl Gamble has also started to push for more reps. Dannell Ellerbe will be the starter at middle linebacker, but Gamble has proven in the past few practices that he can be a reliable backup. Plus, Gamble can play all three linebacker spots.

On offense, Georgia coach Mark Richt has been trying to implore the offensive line to protect better. Richt said it is hard for the offense to do anything at the moment because the line isn't giving quarterback Matthew Stafford any time in the pocket.

Richt said the situation currently is worse than it was last year. And last season, there was a tremendous worry when it came to the effectiveness of the offensive line.

One player on that line who has at least drawn some positive reviews from his peers is Justin Anderson. Defensive tackle Jeff Owens said Anderson, a redshirt freshman, has been the toughest guy to get around in practice.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks again Rex !!
Hey ol'Red !!! You think Richt is using some of those Miami "U" psychology tactics on the O line to get them to play a little better ?


----------



## willbuck (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if the G-Day game will get any TV coverage by the local networks?


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 28, 2008)

CSS usually covers it but I haven't heard this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 28, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Thanks again Rex !!
> Hey ol'Red !!! You think Richt is using some of those Miami "U" psychology tactics on the O line to get them to play a little better ?



I was thinking about all that this morning.  With so many linemen returning, I find it hard to believe that they are just awful.  They are facing a tough and fast defense in practice.  I think this is some good motivation by coach Richt.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 28, 2008)

Last "in person" report I got was a one word definition...."scary".


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 31, 2008)

Georgia lands defensive back recruit


By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/29/08

Georgia secured its sixth commitment of the recruiting season, according to Scout.com and Rivals.com.

Shawn Williams, a safety from Early County, has committed to the Bulldogs.


Williams, who had 60 tackles and three interceptions last season, is the third defensive player to commit in what is expected to be a very light class. Georgia might have between 15 to 17 scholarships to give because of a small senior class.

Earlier this week, recruiting coordinator Rodney Garner, addressed the difficulty of recruiting such a small class.

"You have to work harder," Garner said.

There are several reasons for this he said.

The first is Georgia is not exactly sure how many scholarships it may have.

"There is always attrition," he said.

So while Georgia might not have the scholarship to give now, it could have it in the future. But other schools are able to tell recruits that they have a spot for them right now. Georgia has to hedge its bets when it comes to recruiting 20-25.

"It's a Catch-22," Garner said.

Georgia wants those players, may even needs those players, but it can only offer so many scholarships or it might find itself in a pinch like Clemson, which oversigned its 2008 class and was forced not to renew Ray Ray McElrathbey's scholarship. (Scholarships are given on a year-by-year basis.)

Georgia coach Mark Richt has always said he once a player signs at Georgia his scholarship is good for all four or five years. So Richt and Georgia do not want to get themselves into a situation where they would oversign.

That means having to tell recruits to hold on before they commit. Not many 17-year-olds have that type of patience.

It becomes even more difficult when considering specific positions. Take linebacker: Georgia has two committed, Dexter Moody from ECI and Chase Vasser from Chestatee. Vasser committed right after Moody because he had been told there were only two spots for linebackers and he wanted one of those. But Georgia is also extremely interested in Jarvis Jones from Carver-Columbus.

Add to that Georgia has several young linebackers in the program, and the strongside linebacker spot is becoming less and less utilized in defensive gameplans and you have a possible overflow of talent at that position.

But, then again, what if someone transfers, fails out or is removed from school. All have happened and could happen again.

"You think you may not have a spot at that position but then you may have one," Garner said.

But sometimes it is hard to know until it is too late.


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 31, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Thanks again Rex !!
> Hey ol'Red !!! You think Richt is using some of those Miami "U" psychology tactics on the O line to get them to play a little better ?



How would I know?

Red


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 31, 2008)

Richt praises Dogs linebackers Curran, Ellerbe

Coach also settles on trio of receivers to start season

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/31/08

As each passing day goes by during spring football, the heap of praise for linebackers Rennie Curran and Dannell Ellerbe grows.

Even after the pair barely played in the scrimmage Friday night — Ellerbe didn't even have grass stains on his pants and didn't look as he had broken a sweat — Georgia coach Mark Richt singled them out again.


"They may not be the biggest tandem in America but they are very active and understand the game and are strong enough to take on blocks and run through them,'' Richt said. "If they see a little crease they are quick to dart in there and make a play.

"They have a knack for having the quickness and the judgment to do that,'' Richt said.

That was proven last season as Ellerbe led the team in tackles with 93. Curran was fourth with 53 tackles in just four starts.

Each had 42 tackles in the last six games of the season. Curran said the pair jokes about who'll have the most tackles this season.

The other linebacker who continues to make strides is Darryl Gamble. Gamble's versatility — he can play all three positions — has been an asset this spring and could make him invaluable in the fall.

Gamble saved Georgia's season last year with a fumble recovery against Vanderbilt. His recovery took away what looked to be sure points for the Commodores and enabled Georgia to drive for the game-winning field goal.

In other spring football news, Richt has, temporarily at least, settled on some starting receivers.

Mohamed Massaquoi, Kris Durham and Kenneth Harris would be the starters if the season started today. Tony Wilson was pushing that group until he suffered an injury.

Massaquoi, a senior, was a starter last season and was second on the team in receiving with 32 catches and four touchdowns.

Durham, a junior, had 11 catches and one start last season.

Harris played in all 13 games but had just four catches. Richt said Harris, a senior, has started to understand what is expected of him this spring.

"He has taken advantage of his body when it comes to catching the ball in traffic,'' Richt said of the 6-3 Harris. "He is a much more confident guy.''


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 31, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> How would I know?
> 
> Red




Cause you and Rex......are da man !


----------



## Ol' Red (Mar 31, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Cause you and Rex......are da man !




You got that right!

Red


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 31, 2008)

Offense remains erratic in spring

It was feast or famine for Georgia's offense in the Bulldogs' second spring scrimmage Friday at Sanford Stadium.

There were plenty of big- yardage touchdowns, but 12 of the estimated 100 plays were credited as sacks for the defense as the Bulldogs' offensive line continues to go through growing pains.

Tailback Knowshon Moreno got things rolling for the offense, taking a screen pass that coach Mark Richt said went 70 yards for a touchdown.

"That's what kind of broke the ice," Richt said. "The defense was dominating the first two series. ... We launched a few out there and made some plays. The defense just gave up too many big plays."

Three of Georgia's early enrollees scored long TDs.

Tailback Richard Samuel scored on a touchdown catch of about 40 yards. Tailback Dontavius Jackson had a 40-yard touchdown run. Receiver Tavarres King scored on a 42-yard Hail Mary catch at the end of a one-minute drive.

Michael Moore led all receivers with 77 yards and a touchdown on three catches and Walter Hill had 74 yards and a touchdown on four catches.

"We had a couple of big plays and that definitely lifted our spirits after having a vanilla spring so far," center Chris Davis said.

Redshirt freshman defensive end Justin Houston had three sacks, but defensive end Demarcus Dobbs said overall the defense lacked much energy in the scrimmage after having the upper hand most of the spring.

"We played better than we did the first scrimmage," said quarterback Matthew Stafford, who completed 8 of 12 passes for 158 yards with two touchdowns and an interception. "We didn't run the ball consistently enough but we made some big plays in the passing game."

That's with protection that Stafford said is "struggling a little bit," both in the running and passing games.

Richt said the tailbacks weren't provided much room to run but the pass protection behind an offensive line that features no seniors and just one junior had its moments.

"There were some very nice pockets," Richt said. "There were some nice opportunities for quarterbacks to really see it and throw strikes. It was inconsistent at best. The good news is when they did it right, it looked great."

Kicking game issues

Punter Brian Mimbs had a rough time getting off kicks during a drill early in practice.

Mimbs had at least one punt blocked and Darryl Gamble appeared to get a piece of another.

"We protected horribly in our kicking game," Richt said. "We about got some people killed. We've got issues. We've got to straighten that out. That's about my biggest concern."

Georgia had two walk-ons working on kickoffs. They are Brian Behr, a 2005 second-team Kentucky all-state pick from Lexington, and Andrew Jensen from Lawrenceville.

Young RBs lead way

Second-string tailback Caleb King (bruised right knee) was on the sideline in a green non-contact jersey, but said he expects to be full speed on Monday and play in the G-Day game

Jackson rushed for 56 yards on nine carries including a 40-yard touchdown run. Samuel had 30 yards on eight carries. Moreno had 11 yards on four carries.

"Jackson had a big crease right up the gut, but he did make a safety miss out in space and took it to the house so that was a good run," Richt said.

"Richard made some nice runs out of nothing I thought."

This and that

Most of the team will bus to Twiggs County on Sunday for the funeral of Shirley Little. The mother of offensive lineman Chris Little died this week, Richt said. ... Receiver Mohamed Massaquoi jammed his neck in a pre-scrimmage drill, but Richt and Stafford said it does not appear serious. Kenneth Harris (ankle) was out. ... Joe Cox was 11 of 14 for 178 yards with two touchdowns and Logan Gray was 7 of 11 with a touchdown but his receiving yards were unavailable. Reshad Jones had an interception. ... Moreno fielded punts Friday along with Asher Allen, Bryan Evans, Prince Miller and King. Ramarcus Brown, Jackson and Samuel fielded kickoffs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 31, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> Offense remains erratic in spring
> 
> It was feast or famine for Georgia's offense in the Bulldogs' second spring scrimmage Friday at Sanford Stadium.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm wrong but I have a hard time believing that an offensive line returning this many starters and experienced players is doing all that bad.  We hear this every year.  I'm not sure why.  I even heard a lament about a lack of depth on the line the other day.  We all know that there is no lack of depth.  We have more linemen now than we have had in the past several years.   I think we're good.  Whatever problems there are, Stacey Searles will get them straightened out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 31, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I have a hard time believing that an offensive line returning this many starters and experienced players is doing all that bad.  We hear this every year.  I'm not sure why.  I even heard a lament about a lack of depth on the line the other day.  We all know that there is no lack of depth.  We have more linemen now than we have had in the past several years.   I think we're good.  Whatever problems there are, Stacey Searles will get them straightened out.



i agree and i think it is a good motivational tool for these coaches to get the o-line to work that much harder.  i also think that speaks volumes for our defense.  spring is barely even a measuring stick.  by the time summer rolls around, these kids will be be pushed to the max and we will really see what is going on.  i feel very good about this upcoming year's team.  we certainly aren't perfect, but there are a lot of things that have me excited.  we have some kids coming in this summer, that will be pushing those ahead of them for pt....most notably, aj and toby jackson.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 31, 2008)

Offensives are typically slower to gel than defenses. I saw it in my sons HS team all 4 years , and saw it on his college team too.  Offenses just take more time to polish and defenses are more apt to be the emotional and athelectic type plays.
UGA could just have a defense that is THAT strong and is making the offense look bedraggled.  One thing for sure is with a lineman losing a family member such as Chris Little losing his mom ( my prayers go out to him and his family) This type of thing can change the whole mental attitude of the unit.
  Good to hear Jackson, and Samuel are doing well and pushing Knowson and King.  Makes them all better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 31, 2008)

MCBUCK and rex.  Well said guys.  I'm with you rex, I think Richt is doing this as a motivational tool because the offensive line is such an important unit.  it truly is a team within the team.  If you look at Richt's comments he as much as says that's what he's doing.  He talks about how important the closeness and unity of the O line are.  I agree that it takes the offense longer to get on track than the D.  Like you said defense is alot more about athletcism and energy while offense requires so much coordinating and and such a mental investment by the players.  I also agree that alot of it is due to the strength of our defense.  They are going to make our offense that much better.  My prayers are with big Chris Little and his family.  His Dawg family is thinking about and praying for them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 1, 2008)

UGA center Jones endures ankle sprain

Teammates, coaches impressed with freshman's toughness

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/31/08

Athens — As Georgia center Ben Jones made his way over to quarterback Joe Cox, the freshman's wince and limp were noticeable.

"I didn't think he was going to be able to go and I said, 'Is Kevin (Perez) playing center?" Cox said. "He said, 'No man it's me.' "


"He is tough," quarterback Matthew Stafford said. "That is just him. You look at him and you know he is in pain and you ask him how he is doing and he just says 'Great.' "

Jones, who enrolled in January, has suffered through the sprained ankle for a few practices. But he has refused to let him it stop him, Georgia coach Mark Richt said.

"I know it is killing him," Richt said. "He hasn't told anybody. He keeps practicing and trying to get better. He is a tough kid and a competitive kid. He has caught my eye for sure."

Jones is currently behind Chris Davis at center. That lineup is by no means set. Davis played guard last year and is also learning the position. So in a sense both have equal footing when it comes to securing the starting spot.

"It is going to be a very good competition in the fall," Richt said. "He is coming along. He has not surpassed Chris but you see the elements of toughness, of learning what to do, of competing every play, just concentration level you can tell he is trying like mad to do it just like coach says."

Player spotlight

Two players who don't often get the spotlight will be right in it Saturday. Andrew Jenson and Brain Behre, a pair of walk-on kickers, are one and two at that spot this spring. Joining that duo is scholarship punter Drew Butler. Those three will handle the kicking duties in the spring game and if it is anything like the last scrimmage it might be an adventure.

Not because of the skill of the kicker but because of the lack of protection. Georgia had several protection issues in Friday night's scrimmage and spent Monday fixing those problems.

"We worked on that today and got a lot better in that today," Richt said. "We worked on protection all the way around, understanding what a pocket is."

Richt said that lesson extended to how important a pocket is for the quarterbacks and how the holders and kickers need to take advantage of that pocket when it opens up.

Coach's view

Gone are any thoughts of Logan Gray playing two offensive positions. And that may have helped the redshirt freshman start excelling at just one position — quarterback

"Logan is starting to get more comfortable standing in there and making some nice throws in that pocket and that is tough sometimes for a young guy to get to a point where he is comfortable (doing that)," Richt said. "I am not saying he is 100 percent comfortable but he is making himself do it."

Richt said he has really noticed Gray's progression over the past week but was hesitant to say what he saw until Gray showed consistency. Now that consistency is present and Richt feels comfortable with Gray's knowledge and skill level.

Injury update

Senior defensive lineman Jeff Owens suffered a right shoulder separation and will be out until June. Owens, who has started since his freshman season, will be in a sling for a month.

Also injured and questionable for the spring game are wide receives Mohamed Massaquoi and Kenneth Harris. Massaquoi has a neck injury and Harris injured his ankle. Each said they were unsure if they could go in Saturday's game. Backup receiver Tony Wilson (ankle) is out of the spring game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 1, 2008)

Center receiving attention

 Georgia's Jeff Owens is not expected to play in Georgia's G-Day game after sustaining a dislocated shoulder in Friday's scrimmage. He should be back at full speed by June, Richt said.

The word from coach Mark Richt is the competition to determine Georgia's starting center will be continued in August preseason practices.

Sophomore Chris Davis has worked with the first team all spring, but freshman Ben Jones still could get the nod at the position.

"He's got an ankle that I know is killing him, but he didn't tell anybody," Richt said of Jones on Monday after Georgia's 12th of 15 spring practices. "He keeps practicing, and he keeps trying to get better. He's just a tough kid. He's a competitor. He's caught my eye for sure."

If Jones emerges as starter worthy, that could allow Georgia to move Davis back to guard, where he started all 13 games last season.

"If Chris and Ben are both in the top five, they'll both play," Richt said. "He's coming along. He has not surpassed Chris, but you see the elements of toughness, of learning what to do, of competing every play, just the concentration level. You can see that he's coming. I don't know if he's coming fast enough to be ready to start in the fall, but I wouldn't put it past him."

Owens out for spring

Scratch defensive tackle Jeff Owens from playing in Saturday's Georgia G-Day game.

On Monday, the senior wore a sling on his dislocated right shoulder, the damage from an injury sustained in Friday's scrimmage.

Richt said that Owens should be full speed by June after a month in the sling and a month of rehab.

Georgia again was missing the three injured wide receivers that were first team only a couple of weeks ago: Mohamed Massaquoi (neck), Kenneth Harris (ankle) and Tony Wilson (leg).

Massaquoi said his injury is day-to-day.

A kicking leader for now

Georgia's kicking competition seems to be biding time until touted signee Blair Walsh arrives this summer.

For now, Richt said walk-on Andrew Jensen from Lawrenceville leads Brian Behr of Lexington, Ky., and Drew Butler among kickers currently on the roster.

"When the fall rolls around we'll have a lot better idea because we have at least three guys coming in who are going to compete," Richt said.

Coaches will have to decide how many kickers to have on their 105-man camp roster, but Richt expects more than usual.

Meanwhile, Richt said Georgia "got a lot better" after working on protection issues in the kicking game after punts were blocked in Friday's scrimmage.

"Part of our issue is just people not being where they should be and then there were a few holes, too," Richt said.

Waiting game extra motivation

The battle to start at defensive end has been among the most competitive for Georgia this spring. If it happens to extend through the summer to preseason camp, that's fine by one of the contenders.

"It gives me more confidence, more of a boost to work hard during the offseason and during camp," said redshirt sophomore Demarcus Dobbs said.

Dobbs is among a handful of candidates battling for playing time at defensive end, where Georgia must replace SEC sacks leader Marcus Howard.

Rod Battle is a returning starter and others competing are seniors Jarius Wynn and Jeremy Lomax and underclassmen Justin Houston, Michael Lemon and Neland Ball.

"If there's no set position, everyone's fighting, so everybody's going to bring their best everyday," Dobbs said. "You're going to get your best out of everybody because he's trying to earn a certain spot. He's not set there, so he's not lollygagging or feeling content. Everybody's striving to be better."

Radio for G-Day

The G-Day game will be aired for the first time since 1993 by the Georgia Bulldog Radio Network.

Scott Howard will call the play-by-play with either Eric Zeier or Neil Williamson as the color commentator on the broadcast.

The 2 p.m. game will be televised on CSS. Tickets are $5 for adults and $3 for children.

Proceeds from the game go to the Interfaith Hospitality Network of Athens, a network of 13 area churches and communities of faith that provide shelter, meals and support for homeless families in crisis situations.

This and that

Offensive coordinator Mike Bobo has given backup quarterback Joe Cox frequent first-team reps this spring behind starter Matthew Stafford and third-stringer Logan Gray also got some in Friday's scrimmage. Gray has made noticeable strides recently.

"It's been coming on about a week," Richt said. "I'm pleased with how he's progressing as a dropback passer."

...Georgia has added two more walk-on quarterbacks to the team: Walk-on J.B. Batson, who played at Providence Day in Charlotte, N.C. and served as a Bulldogs student assistant, and freshman Nick Franks. They join returning walk-on Jonathan deLaureal. ...Redshirt freshman Caleb King (knee) returned to practice Monday and Bobo said "showed signs of playing fast."


----------



## willbuck (Apr 1, 2008)

How many quarters will the G-day game be


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2008)

Our team is starting to look like one big injury report.  Lord I hope this stops!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Our team is starting to look like one big injury report.  Lord I hope this stops!!



Man....just not needed on the O-line....That is what the team needs to become winners, and they can sometimes be the heart of the entire team.  Got to look up to the 'big uglies'.  Those are,   IMHO , the guys that make the team 'run'.  ( pun intended)


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Man....just not needed on the O-line....That is what the team needs to become winners, and they can sometimes be the heart of the entire team.  Got to look up to the 'big uglies'.  Those are,   IMHO , the guys that make the team 'run'.  ( pun intended)



You are absolutely right.  I think we're gonna be fine there.  Jones just has a sprained ankle.  That will be fine but I think he needs to get off of it.  i admire his toughness but trying to play through it now when he doesn't have to could just prolong it.  Owens having shoulder problems is a pretty big deal.  If he wasn't going to have a few months before fall practice, i would really be worried.  It seems like we are just snake bitten with injuries though and they just keep piling up.  I hope this is the end of it.  I guess the positive side is that Kade will get alot of work for the rest of the spring.  That's good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 2, 2008)

Dogs' commits in All-Star game

Two Georgia 2009 football commitments have accepted invitations to play in a January all-star game that will be televised on ESPN.

Running back Washuan Ealey and linebacker Dexter Moody, both from Emanuel County Institute in Twin City, are among 47 players already selected for the Under Armour All-America game in Lake Buena Vista, Fla.

The game is scheduled for Sunday, Jan. 4 at 8 p.m., according to a release on Tuesday.

Three signees from Georgia's 2008 class played in the game this year: Center Ben Jones, wide receiver A.J. Green and running back Carlton Thomas.



Published in the Athens Banner-Herald on 040208


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 2, 2008)

Any body know what the O-line prospectus looks like ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Any body know what the O-line prospectus looks like ?



If you're talking about recruits for next year, I don't know that there are any yet for o linemen.  As far as the projected starters thus far it looks like this: LT:  Trinton Sturdivant, LG:  Vince Vance, C:  Chris Davis/Ben Jones?, RG:Clint Bolling, RT:  Kiante Tripp.

If Ben Jones continues to improve, Chris Davis could move back to the position that he played last year, LG.  Also, if Justin Anderson continues to get better and plays with more consistency look for him to start at RG and Bolling to move to RT.  Richt has said that he "wouldn't be surprised." if Jones and Anderson end up being starters.  Bolling is proven and will start somewhere.  The X factor to me is Vance.  I mean the kid is a monster.  6'8'' over 300 lbs!!  I mean you have to believe that a kid that size ends up starting.  Also, Kevin Perez is another moose but you never hear anything about him.  When he signed they were high on him but now it's like he doesn't exist.  He's a center too and we are looking for a starter there so I don't know what the deal is.  Anyway, I hope some of that helps.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 2, 2008)

Crawford looks to move up depth chart 


By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 04/02/08

Athens — The depth chart has not been kind to Ricardo Crawford.

Georgia's once-promising defensive tackle, who had the potential to start in 2006 as a true freshman, has slid since those lofty days. A foot injury and the play of Geno Atkins, Kade Weston and others have Crawford, now a redshirt sophomore, stuck on the third string.

Last season, he played just five games and had one tackle against Troy.

But this week, with Jeff Owens out because of a shoulder injury, Crawford has the chance maybe not to make a move but at least prove he can handle some playing time. How much is hard to say because of those players in front of him.

"It is very difficult because Geno, he is a great player. Jeff, he is a great player. And Kade, he is a monster," Crawford said. "It really is hard to try and get in there and get going when everybody is so far ahead of me. I have just got to work and get my technique right."

That does not just mean footwork. The way Crawford sees it, he still needs to improve on everything.

"You have to combine everything at one time," he said. "If you don't have the strength, you are going to get thrown off the ball. If you don't have your pads down, you get blown off the ball."

If you don't do both consistently, there is no way to get playing time at Georgia. Coach Mark Richt has said repeatedly that consistency is what has separated the starters from the rest of the players.

"I have seen everybody do it at one time or another," Richt said of playing proficient and sound football. "But can they do it every play?"

Crawford will have a chance to prove that he can Saturday because the snaps will be available due to Owens' injury.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 2, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you're talking about recruits for next year, I don't know that there are any yet for o linemen.  As far as the projected starters thus far it looks like this: LT:  Trinton Sturdivant, LG:  Vince Vance, C:  Chris Davis/Ben Jones?, RG:Clint Bolling, RT:  Kiante Tripp.
> 
> If Ben Jones continues to improve, Chris Davis could move back to the position that he played last year, LG.  Also, if Justin Anderson continues to get better and plays with more consistency look for him to start at RG and Bolling to move to RT.  Richt has said that he "wouldn't be surprised." if Jones and Anderson end up being starters.  Bolling is proven and will start somewhere.  The X factor to me is Vance.  I mean the kid is a monster.  6'8'' over 300 lbs!!  I mean you have to believe that a kid that size ends up starting.  Also, Kevin Perez is another moose but you never hear anything about him.  When he signed they were high on him but now it's like he doesn't exist.  He's a center too and we are looking for a starter there so I don't know what the deal is.  Anyway, I hope some of that helps.


Well..yeah.  I was kind of looking ahead, but I will take any news available.  Thanks !


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Well..yeah.  I was kind of looking ahead, but I will take any news available.  Thanks !



No problem.  I figured that was what you meant, I just wanted to bloviate.  I hope we start hunting up some big uglies because we never seem to have enough (even though I think we have enough right now).  The way I see it, we could use a few more linemen and a qb, two qb's if possible.  We are set at RB for like 15 years, I don't think there is need for any more, especially with the addition of Ealy.  Another TE would be nice too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Focus on the fundamentals fuels Stafford's spring

 Quarterback Matthew Stafford, dropping back to pass during spring practice on Monday, set a goal of completing at least 62 percent of his passes this season.

If Matthew Stafford is going to take the next step from being a good quarterback to a great one, Georgia offensive coordinator Mike Bobo figured he needed to be unrelenting this spring with the talented junior.

"As a coach, you gotta be more stubborn with a guy like that," Bobo said. "Sometimes a guy can make a throw not with the proper fundamentals and sometimes as a coach you might tend to let it slide, but my goal this spring is trying to be more stubborn with him and coach him just like everybody else because he needs work just like everybody else."

Work on footwork and balance. Stepping up into the pocket. Improved decision-making. Showing more consistency.

"That's something that every quarterback needs to have, that the quarterback is reliable back there and can hit a target," Stafford said. "I think I made strides from freshman to sophomore year that were huge and hopefully I can make some more. I'm obviously not perfect; no quarterback is with fundamentals. It's just something that you can work on."

Stafford wanted to build on the progress he made from year one at Georgia to year two.

He flipped the script on his touchdown-to-interception ratio, going from seven touchdown passes to 13 interceptions in 2006 to 19 TD passes to 10 interceptions in 2007.

His completion percentage improved from 52.7 to 55.7. His target goal this season is completing at least 62 percent of his passes, something only Bobo in 1997 and Eric Zeier in 1993 have done at Georgia.

"All the things have gotta click," Stafford said. "You've got to get protection, you have to get guys open, you've got to hit them and you've got to catch it."

Stafford said he believes it's attainable. He mentioned JaMarcus Russell completed 68 percent of his passes at LSU in 2006.

Stafford himself completed 65 percent as a senior at Highland Park High in Dallas.

"I'm picky with myself, too, as far as how I play," Stafford said. "If I don't hit him right where I want to hit him, I don't feel like it was a good play for me."

Stafford's unofficial passing numbers in Georgia's two spring scrimmages - 17 of 31 for 54.8 percent - aren't an indication of how sharp Stafford has been this spring, teammates say.

"If he's wanting to improve on accuracy, he's done it," tight end Tripp Chandler said. "He's put some balls right on the money where if he didn't put it where he put it, no one was going to get it. He puts that ball right where it has to be for only his guy to get it."

Stafford can make throws that other quarterbacks wish they could - sometimes throwing off his back foot - but Richt has been encouraged this spring that Stafford has showed more willingness to throw the ball to a receiver in the flat instead of taking a shot downfield.

"His decision-making has improved so much," senior wideout Mohamed Massaquoi said. "He's making a lot of great reads, going through his progressions and just being smart with the ball. A guy with his talent, a lot of times you can get away from the things that you learn in your fundamentals. He's such a bright kid, such a smart kid, that he's using everything to his advantage."

Richt wants Stafford to not only get better individually but show the way on an offense that includes a young line that Richt described last week as a "ship without a rudder".

He wants Stafford to "be in position where the guys can know the guy's going to perform well everyday, but also be a guy to lift the group when things aren't going well. He's definitely understanding that better and doing a better job at that."

Except for what Bobo and Richt called a post-spring break slump, Stafford has met coaches' expectations this spring.

"It's a progression," Massaquoi said. "He's gone through his bumps and bruises so I think this year is really going to be a special year for him where he just hones everything in and uses all of his talent and skills. I think he's going to have a breakout year."

Saturday

G-Day

at Sanford Stadium

2 p.m.

WRFC 960-AM

(CSS)


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 3, 2008)

King gets a boost


Nothing like snagging a touchdown catch in the most unlikely of ways to let a young wide receiver know he just might belong.

Freshman Tavarres King came down with a 42-yard Hail Mary pass from Joe Cox at the end of a one-minute drive in Georgia's second spring scrimmage last week.

"Huge," King said. "It boosted my confidence really big. I was like 'Wow. I can do this.' "

Listen to junior receiver Kris Durham and you'd think the catch was Joe Montana to Dwight Clark.

"I was watching it, he was about 11 feet in the air," Durham suggested. "If you tested his vertical, it was over 40 (inches) I think."

If that were true it would have topped anyone at the NFL combine.

As King's first spring of college football winds down, he has a better sense now than when he enrolled in January about if he's ready to cut it at this level.

"I feel it's very doable," King said. "I've made improvement since the first week of spring already - knowledge, just the terminology of this game. Yeah, I feel really good about playing next fall or just contributing to this team in some kind of way."

It didn't take long for King to realize he wasn't playing at Habersham Central anymore. One eye-opening moment stood out.

"I'd say when Asher Allen rolls into your face and tries to get a jam on you off the line," King said. "That lets you know that you've got to get stronger."

The 6-foot-1, 173-pound King plans to do just that.

"The guys tell me I can gain a good 10 or 15 pounds over the summer," King said. "The summer is when we hit the weights really hard."

Quarterback Matthew Stafford compared King's frame to Sean Bailey as a senior. "He's obviously not going to come out and block somebody out of bounds, but he can do some things for us that can really help," Stafford said. "He's a smart football player and he has good body control."

Good weather, not so good practice

Georgia practiced with temperatures in the low 80s Wednesday. The warmest practice of the spring turned out to be the worst practice in the spring, according to coach Mark Richt who wished NCAA rules allowed him to start the practice over.

"It was disappointing," Richt said. "Last day in pads, last day to get good fundamental work and I just thought the guys weren't too interested in being out there and it showed. It was half-hearted at best. I told the guys we're not going to win anything practicing like that."

Georgia holds its last practice Friday before the G-Day game.

Shockley, large crowd expected for G-Day

For the second year in a row, Georgia will have guest coaches for Saturday's G-Day game: D.J. Shockley, Greg Blue, Kevin Butler and Frank Ros.

Hines Ward, Will Witherspoon, David Pollack and Jon Stinchcomb served in that role last year.

Georgia is expecting its largest spring game crowd in years at the 2 p.m. scrimmage in Sanford Stadium.

"I hope a lot of people show up. That will be fun," Richt said. "The more people at that game, the more exciting it is for our players and the more it feels like a real game."

Richt said Georgia's No. 1 goal is for everybody to come out of the scrimmage healthy.

That's why tailback Knowshon Moreno will see only limited action and defensive coordinator Willie Martinez has similar plans for some of his front-line guys.

"We're going to sit some guys out and not give them as many reps," said Martinez, who didn't want to identify those players.

As for the format, instead of kickoffs, Georgia will spot the ball at the 25-yard line. The scrimmage will be four, 10-minute quarters. There will be field goals and extra points, but no punt returns.

This and that

Former Georgia defensive lineman David Jacobs was on the sideline watching Rodney Garner put the defensive tackles through drills early in practice. ...Former Auburn offensive coordinator Al Borges also attended the workout. ...Receiver Mohamed Massaquoi (neck) did not practice and receiver Kenneth Harris (ankle) practiced in a non-contact jersey. ...Besides the Georgia Bulldog Radio Network's broadcast of G-Day, the game will also be aired on XM channel 199 and on UGA's campus radio station, WUOG.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 3, 2008)

UGA's G-Day game looms large

Seven players will be under critical spotlight

By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 04/03/08

Seven players for Georgia that could make an impact in Saturday's G-Day game at Sanford Stadium. Game time is 2 p.m.


• Caleb King, redshirt freshman running back. King is sure to see plenty of action for a couple of reasons. The first is there is no need to risk an injury to Knowshon Moreno. The coaches know what Moreno can do. Secondly, they do not know what King can do. He has not played since he was injured midway through his senior season at Greater Atlanta Christian in 2006.


• Tavarres King, freshman, wide receiver. Injuries may thrust King into the forefront this spring but it has been his consistent play that has earned him accolades from his coaches and teammates. King is a natural receiver with the ability to close on balls that might be slightly overthrown.


• Ben Jones, freshman, center. Georgia is not sure what it wants to do at center yet. A big day by Jones may help push him even closer to sophomore Chris Davis. Jones has had a bad ankle during the spring but has not let it slow him down.


• Justin Houston, redshirt freshman, defensive end. Houston had four sacks in the second scrimmage of the spring. A converted linebacker, Houston has speed off the edge and has really caused trouble for the tackles.


• Kiante Tripp, sophomore, tackle. Tripp took one for the team last year when he converted from a defensive end to a offensive tackle. He has started to fill out and has made his way into the starting role. If he wants to hold on to that roll he has to perform better in the scrimmages.


• Richard Samuel, freshman, running back. No less than Caleb King calls Samuel and athletic freak so that is just an indication of what tools Samuel possess. Although Samuel is young he has shown he might deserve playing time as a true freshman in the fall.


• Reshad Jones, sophomore, safety. When quarterback Joe Cox was asked the one defensive player he didn't want to test, Jones was his immediate answer. Jones has a knack for making the big play or turning the routine play into the big play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2008)

I love it!!  Good one rex.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 3, 2008)

Rex..........thank you for keping the Dawg Nation informed.  Thank you !


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 3, 2008)

no problem fellas...i'm looking forward to this season.  a lot to be excited about.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 4, 2008)

Kings on display at Georgia's G-Day game


By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 04/04/08

Athens — Every spring, somebody new usually steps to the forefront at Georgia.

Last year, it was Knowshon Moreno making his debut.

Prior to that, all eyes were on quarterback Matthew Stafford.

Now, there are a couple of new players to focus on during Saturday's annual G-Day game: running back Caleb King and wide receiver Tavarres King.

Caleb King has been around Georgia for more than a year but he redshirted last season so many have been left in the dark when it comes to knowing his skill level.

"I don't think they have seen too much of Caleb," said wide receiver Michael Moore. "People have heard reports about him but they haven't seen him. Knowshon, he kind of broke it out last year. Caleb, he is not going to leave anybody unsatisfied."

Caleb King has not played in front of a crowd since he was injured midway through high school.

"I am very eager for the fans and myself," he said. "It has been a long time for me too."

But the running back he is most eager to see is February signee Richard Samuel.

"He has got a lot of upside," Caleb King said. "He is fast and everything. He is pretty much a freak. I can't wait to see him Saturday."

Tavarres King might be the wide receiver everybody sees the most of Saturday. Due to injuries, the true freshman has shot up the depth chart.

"People are going to be real surprised with Tavarres King," fellow receiver Kenneth Harris said. "He has been coming along real well."

Tavarres King is a natural receiver, the Bulldogs' quarterbacks have said. Despite being a slight 170 pounds, the former Habersham Central star is willing to go after the ball in the middle of the field and has excellent body and hand control on the sidelines.

When it comes to the linemen, keep an eye on Justin Anderson at guard.

"He is one of our most athletic linemen and strongest," said quarterback Joe Cox. "You can tell he gets frustrated sometimes because it doesn't click for him, but when it does click for him, you know it is going to be scary.

"We definitely need somebody like that, especially with how much we run the ball. And in this conference [SEC], you have got to have lineman like that. He is going to be the prototype guy that we are going to run behind."


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 4, 2008)

When a college athlete refers to a teammate as a "Freak"...well, let's just say I may be very interested in seeing what this Bartow county product is all about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2008)

The coaches are going to have a heck of a time trying to figure out where we need Samuel more.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 4, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> The coaches are going to have a heck of a time trying to figure out where we need Samuel more.



if caleb is as good as advertised, i'd love to redshirt samuel.  we are stacked at lb right now as well.  if samuel shows out at rb, i would love to keep him there....it's certainly a tougher position to fill than lber.


----------



## creekbender (Apr 4, 2008)

Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2008)

Blooming time for Georgia's youth
Stage set for young players

 Redshirt sophomore defensive end Demarcus Dobbs, left, and redshirt freshman tailback Caleb King are likely to see plenty of playing time in today's G-Day game at Sanford Stadium.
 Redshirt freshman Kiante Tripp has been charged with filling the void at right tackle left by Chester Adams.
Demarcus Dobbs is one of a handful of up-and-coming defensive ends trying to be part of the Bulldogs' defensive line rotation, which won't have last year's SEC sacks leader Marcus Howard.
Tavarres King, who enrolled at Georgia this past January, had 207 receptions for 3,726 yards and 37 touchdowns during his four-year career at Habersham Central High. King, whose father played for Clemson, caught 99 passes as a senior for the Raiders.

Knowshon Moreno, Matthew Stafford, Dannell Ellerbe, Rennie Curran, make way.

These playmakers, all marquee players during Georgia's Sugar Bowl season of 2007, will be pivotal as the Bulldogs make a run for what they hope will be a national title chase in 2008.

Today's G-Day game is more a time for fresh blood and promising players on the rise than those who have already arrived.

It's a chance for the hotshot recruits from all those highly rated recruiting classes the past couple of years to the get their shot in Sanford Stadium before the place is filled up with 92,000-plus in September.

Jerry Seinfeld or Chris Rock on Leno or Letterman, it is not.

Think more like the next Seinfeld or Rock playing Giggles Comedy Club.

So sit back in your Sanford seat or on your living room couch watching on CSS and catch a glimpse of some of the future stars of tomorrow today.

King of Spring?

Before Moreno reeled off five straight 100-yard rushing games last season, he put up a more modest 68 rushing yards and two touchdowns on 11 carries last year at G-Day.

Now, it's Caleb King's turn to make his much-anticipated Sanford debut coming off a redshirt season.

"I guess I'm ready," said King, among the nation's top-rated tailback prospects in the 2007 recruiting class. "You could say it's going to be a coming out party for the season. I'm going to try and do my best for the fans. Football is my field of play and of course, I want to show the fans what I can do."


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2008)

Gamble wants more than just fumble to be his legacy

 Linebacker Darryl Gamble, left, helped turn around Georgia's season a year ago when he forced a crucial fumble at Vanderbilt that stoked the Bulldogs' comeback. Three quarters after Georgia linebacker Darryl Gamble made this tackle against Vanderbilt, he forced a fumble that eventually gave way to the Bulldogs¹ game-winning drive to help alter the 2007 season. 

The play that thrust Darryl Gamble into the consciousness of Georgia football fans is captured in a keepsake photograph.

Gamble had the picture blown up and gave it to his mother, Tracey Daniels. She put it in the family trophy room, right there alongside other mementos of Darryl and his brother Phillip, a senior linebacker at Marshall.

The image is of the Georgia linebacker in the aftermath of his forced fumble against Vanderbilt, a play that led to the game-winning drive and that's credited for sparking the turnaround in Georgia's 2007 season.

"I'd like that to stay as my starting point," Gamble said, "but I'd like to grow on more than just one play."

Gamble will be on display in today's G-Day game in Sanford Stadium, capping a spring in which the redshirt sophomore has made noise for making plays at a position already loaded with rising senior Dannell Ellerbe and last year's freshman standout Rennie Curran.

Gamble led Georgia with 71/2 tackles in the Bulldogs' second spring scrimmage and had six tackles and two interceptions, one for a touchdown in the other.

"He's a guy that's hungry and wants to make a play," Curran said. "He wants to see the field."

The 6-foot-2, 245-pound Gamble doesn't want to be just a spring sensation, but a fall fixture for the Bulldogs.

"I'm thinking of it as letting everybody know I can play 60 snaps, I can be a starter," said Gamble, who had 13 tackles last season.

Coaches say that Gamble has made strides this spring after coming on strong in the second half of last season. He already showed a physical nature when he "stoned" Georgia offensive linemen in the rugged inside drill last fall, coach Mark Richt said.

"Do you understand the system well enough to play down after down after down?" Richt said. "We didn't think he was there last year, but now we feel a lot better."

For now, the Bainbridge native is backing up Ellerbe at middle linebacker, but can play any of the three linebacker positions. He learned the assignments at each last spring when he was sidelined with a broken foot.

"I feel like it's going to help," Gamble said. "Say one man goes down, I'll be next available to go in."

Gamble already has. He gained more practice work this spring after senior Marcus Washington was lost because of a shoulder injury that likely will force a redshirt this season.

"When I went down last time, Darryl Gamble stepped right in and got the snaps," Washington said. "Against Vanderbilt, he got the forced fumble. If I had to choose one to get snaps behind Ellerbe, it would be Gamble."

Gamble has had a busy spring. Strongside linebacker Darius Dewberry is also out with a groin injury and front-line players Ellerbe and Curran have been used judiciously.

"They haven't been getting as much as I have because I've been going ones, twos and threes," Gamble said with sweat pouring off his face after a practice this week. "We're kind of short of linebackers so I've been rotating in with all of them."

And gaining confidence along the way, defensive coordinator Willie Martinez said.

"He knows our system better, which is allowing him to react instead of sitting there thinking," Martinez said. "It's been a positive sign for us because he's been productive."

 Notes: Add Tavarres King to the list of injured wide receivers that won't play today. The promising freshman was on crutches because of a knee infection that required antibiotics. "I'm sure a lot of people wanted to see him," Richt said. "I think it could be a couple of more days, but he won't be able to go (today). The knee's fairly puffy." Receivers Mohamed Massaquoi (neck) and Tony Wilson (leg) are also out and Kenneth Harris (ankle) is doubtful. That leaves Kris Durham and Michael Moore as the first-team receivers listed. ... Jarius Wynn could join Rod Battle as the first-team starters at defensive end because Jeremy Lomax is out with an inflamed neck muscle. ... Corvey Irvin is listed as a starting defensive tackle along with Geno Atkins. Jeff Owens is out with a dislocated shoulder. ... Starting offensive tackle Kiante Tripp (knee) is expected to play, but safety Quintin Banks (shoulder) appears out. ... Today's game will be played with eight-minute quarters instead of the previously planned 10 because of mounting injuries. ... Georgia's light Friday practice included games of grass basketball like the summer campers. "The offense did win that one 4-2," Richt said.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2008)

Crawford clamoring for more playing time
Defensive line

 Defensive lineman Ricardo Crawford has always been strong, but his technique has lagged since he's been at Georgia. Crawford's been pushing for additional playing time by focusing on the fundamentals.


Tackle is one of those positions that never suffers from overpopulation.

The big guys in the middle of the defense take a beating from all angles from the largest and strongest players on the offense, so attrition can dry out depth as fast as a summer drought.

Ricardo Crawford stands behind the logjam at the top of Georgia's tackle depth chart, but he hopes his turn could come soon on the field.

To prepare, he has concentrated on the weight room and fundamentals in the offseason.

"I've been lifting hard," Crawford said. "I've been stepping right and trying to stay low. I've been trying to stay on the coaches' good side and make everything flow. I've been trying really hard this spring, what with Geno (Atkins), Jeff (Owens), Kade (Weston) and Corvey Irvin and all the D-tackles and trying to get everything flowing right."

Georgia's four-man tackle rotation of Atkins, Owens, Weston and Irvin return intact from last season. That doesn't leave many snaps for somebody like Crawford to just inherit.

"It's really hard to break into there," Crawford said.

"Geno, he's a great player. Jeff, he's a great player. Kade, he's a monster. So it's hard to get into there and keep going because everybody is so far ahead of me. I've got to work to get my technique right."

Crawford wants to use the spring to refine his skills, particularly his footwork and hand technique. His physical strength is his biggest asset. But the SEC is loaded with big, strong guys. The ability to combine strength and fundamentals makes the difference.

"It's a mix and match," Crawford said. "You have to combine everything at one time. If you don't have the strength, you'll get blown off of the ball. If you don't have your pads down, you'll get blown off the ball. If you don't have your hands in the right place, you'll get blown off the ball. Therefore, everything has to come together. I'm a very strong person. But if it doesn't all come together, it's of no use."

Crawford, a 6-foot-1, 297-pound redshirt sophomore played sparingly last season. He graduated early from high school and is in his third spring with the Bulldogs.

"Ricardo's doing quite well," Owens said. "He's having his best spring so far. He's doing a tremendous job and he's going to help us next season. He's very strong and very powerful. He needs to work on his technique and his fundamentals, but we all need to work on that."

In 2007, Crawford played in five games. He made five assisted tackles. He made two tackles in the G-Day game.

"This spring is another opportunity to get my fundamentals right and prove to Coach G (Rodney Garner) that I'm ready to play," Crawford said. "I'm ready for the mix."

Said Owens: "You can't have enough D-tackles," Owens said. "You need everybody you can get so having him step forward is going to do nothing but help us."


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2008)

Chapas is fully-loaded sophomore

Shaun Chapas took a great leap forward in his development coming out of last year's spring drills. But that jump didn't immediately translate into a bounty of playing time in a crowded backfield.

This spring, Chapas faces competition for a backup spot in a still-loaded stable of runners.

"I told the team that I've seen everybody do it once or twice or three times or half the time," Georgia coach Mark Richt said.

"But you've got to do it all the time. You've got to get to the point where you're so consistent that that coach is like, 'I've got to play this guy.' Even though you do things great, it's the mistakes that keep you out of a game."

Chapas, now a redshirt sophomore, earned the most-improved running back award after last year's spring drills. Even with that honor, Chapas remained the second choice at fullback behind returning starter Brannan Southerland.

With Southerland back for his senior season, Chapas is in a fight with fellow redshirt sophomore and close friend Fred Munzenmaier for the primary backup position. Munzenmaier will serve a two-game suspension to start the season because of an alcohol arrest.

"Brannan needs some help at that position," Richt said. "There's not many plays off, and you're hitting the best linebackers in the league. You get worn out, even as strong as Brannan is. Those guys, Munzenmeier and Chapas, are learning to play. It's going to be a matter of earning playing time."

Chapas played all 13 games last season at fullback and on special teams. He even worked out as a backup halfback late in the season when injuries claimed three of the top four tailbacks and left Knowshon Moreno as the only ball-carrying option.

"I always have fun in spring," Chapas said. "It's a good time to come out and compete with one another. It's fun. It definitely gives opportunity to the guys who normally don't get as much time."

Chapas ran for 41 yards and caught three passes for 22 yards. He made seven tackles on special teams. Chapas actually out-rushed Southerland 41-24 in the season.

But Southerland scored five touchdowns. Chapas hasn't scored a touchdown in his Georgia career.


Playing fullback is a high-impact position on the body rather than the stat sheet. A fullback's job is to keep opposing headhunters from sawing Georgia's headliners. Chapas' main project for this spring is to continue to refine basic skills.

"I just try to work on the little things," Chapas said. "I've been here since last spring and last season, so I've got a better overall understanding of the concept of plays and schemes. I feel like if we all concentrate on the fundamental things, that will carry us into the season and make the big difference in the close games."

Since blocking is the biggest part of a fullback's job, Chapas had to learn that there's more to blocking than just hitting somebody. You've got to know who to hit, where to hit, when to hit and how to hit without holding.

"It's hand placement, footwork, hitting the right crack and hitting the right hole," Chapas said.

"It's little things that people might not notice. But when it comes down to close games, that's what really matters."

Winning the most-improved running back award last spring made the offseason practice period special to Chapas. Like the rest of the players, Chapas enjoys the spring more because of the cooler weather.

"I love spring," Chapas said. "It's better than August because of the weather. That's what's really fun about it because it's cool and not as hot. You're coming out and learning and competing and being around the guys so that's fun."


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2008)

Moore zones in on making a mark

 Junior Michael Moore may emerge as one of Georgia's top threats against zone coverages.
Georgia flanker Michael Moore caught three passes for 26 yards and a touchdown in last year's season opener, but his production never became consistent as the year progressed.


Everybody needs a unique skill that separates him from the rest of the field.

Receivers possess maybe the most versatile athletic skill set of anybody on a football field. So finding a niché within that kind of group can be as difficult as a teething 2 year old.

Michael Moore seized his spot in Georgia's receiver corps by diagnosing zone defenses. He is maybe the Bulldogs' best at finding holes in zones.

"He's doing well. He had a touchdown in the (first) scrimmage," Georgia quarterback Matthew Stafford said.

"He's got good speed and he runs routes really well. He knows the precise time to cut. He understands zone defenses pretty well. He has a good feel and he works with the quarterbacks to get into spot on the field where he can catch it."

Working against a zone is more complicated than man-to-man.

Against man-to-man, the ability to run away from defenders can make the difference. But receivers duel against a scheme of multiple defenders in a zone, so knowing when to stop and look for the ball is more important than world-class speed.

"You've got to be really comfortable in reading the coverage," Moore said.


"You've got to see how the safeties are lined up, how the corners are lined up. Sometimes you've got linebackers back there, too.

"But as you get older, the game kind of slows down. When you're a freshman, everything happens so fast you can't see it sometimes. But when the game slows down for you, you can make those reads on the run."

Much like last season, Georgia looks like its receiving corps will feature balance and depth.

Leading receiver Sean Bailey and Mikey Henderson graduated. But six lettermen return, led by part-time starter Mohamed Massaquoi. Moore began the spring as Massaquoi's backup.Moore caught three passes for 26 yards and scored a touchdown against Oklahoma State last season.

Georgia's rotation keeps receivers from falling flat at the end of games.

It also keeps defenses from keying on specific players. But it also keeps players from getting into a consistent rhythm with the quarterbacks and hauling in eye-catching statistics.

"The rotation is better because you've always got fresh people on the field," Moore said.

"Playing Hawaii proved that. Our team is always fresh and flying around at full speed whether it's on offense or defense. So yeah, the rotation system works for us because we don't get tired.

"As a receiver, there's not one play that's an off play because you've got to go block for the running backs because they might break one."

The receivers will get some competition this year. Georgia's top recruit, A.J. Green, was ranked as high as the No. 2 receiving prospect in the country last season. Tavarres King is another touted receiver who has already enrolled and will be making his G-Day debut today.

"I don't think there's much pressure on me," Moore said. "I've proven that I can play out there. As far as the freshmen coming in, (King), he's one of my best friends. He wants to play and he wants to learn so I just give him tips on how to read coverages and get downfield for blocks and that kind of thing."

Blocking might be what keeps some of the much-ballyhooed freshmen on the bench. High school receivers aren't asked to block much and that's a required skills to play receiver at Georgia.

"You find out really quick when you come to Georgia that you have to block," Moore said. "When you've got guys like Knowshon (Moreno) and Caleb (King), and then with the freshmen coming in, they were making long runs. You've got to be downfield blocking for them."


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2008)

Defensive lineman commits to Bulldogs

For Abry Jones, his college choice came down to feel.

Where did he feel the most comfortable? Where was he relaxed? Which place was most like home?

Georgia hit the trifecta.

“It is where I decided I wanted to be,” said the Northside-Warner Robins defensive lineman.

So the 6-4, 250-pound prospect committed to Georgia on Thursday. He is Georgia’s seventh commitment for 2009. He picked Georgia over Florida, Miami and Clemson.

“There is an excitement in finding a place and knowing that is where I am going to be playing football for the next few years,” Jones said.

Jones was the Bulldogs’ top target at his position and rated a four-star prospect by Scout.com. He spent the weekend at Georgia with his mother and watched the G-Day game Saturday.

“I was watching the players that play my position, their technique and what they do and then tell myself that those are some of the things that I can do in high school,” Jones said.

Jones said he also kept an eye on his position coach Rodney Garner during the game and liked how he reacted to the players.

“He is a man who can help you and coach you and he knows who to get you ready to play when it is time to play,” Jones said.

Georgia entertained several recruits Saturday. The Bulldogs’ scholarship limit is lower this year because of a lack of seniors on the team. Georgia probably will give out 15-20 scholarships.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 7, 2008)

Analyzing the Dogs after spring practice


By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 04/06/08

Athens — The college football rankings are months from being announced.

Actual games are even further away.

But the talk of a national championship around Georgia refuses to die. In fact the din will grow to a ear-splitting roar as the season gets closer. Georgia is a team many want to invest in for the 2008 season. Not monetarily of course, no one would ever gamble on college football. But, at least emotionally, a few people might consider wrapping their heartstrings around the Bulldogs.

Fans are starting to get their hopes up.

Georgia coach Mark Richt is trying not to fuel the flames.

He has pulled out a reminder of his 1988 Florida State team that was preseason No. 1 and lost 31-0 to Miami in the opener. He has talked about the toughness of Georgia's schedule. He has regurgitated the "one day, one hour" at a time quote over and over.

In short, Richt is doing what he can to not dampen the enthusiasm but at least temper it with statements like this: "We could either continue to progress or regress. I would hate to think we wasted all this time to regress."

But, really, Richt is fighting a losing battle.

People have taken stock of what Georgia has and they are buying in. Now, following four weeks of spring practice, here is even further analysis for those ready to invest.

Quarterback: Buy

Matthew Stafford proved he had the physical skills to excel as a freshman. But this spring he started to mature into his role and become the natural leader of the offense. Now he is looking toward continuing that trend throughout the summer.

"No coaches can do anything from here on out so it is up to us to get this thing going and I am excited about it," Stafford said. "I think I am more motivated (than in the past). Not even just because of the national championship hopes or anything like that. I just know what kind of talent we have. I know what kind of hard work it takes.

Wide receivers: Buy

Georgia didn't have two of its top four receivers, was missing its tight end, didn't have the impact freshman, Tavarres King, and still made big plays in the G-Day game. A lot of that was due to Michael Moore. The junior who disappeared last season, reappeared this spring and had two touchdown catches to cap off the spring.

"He just keeps on capitalizing on the opportunities that he gets," backup quarterback Logan Gray said. "He got a whole bunch of reps and we kept throwing balls to him and he kept making plays. You can't ask for much more than that."

Georgia will get more than that come fall. Mohamed Massaquoi, Tony Wilson and King will be back from injuries. And the nation's No. 2 wide receiver prospect, A.J. Green, is set to join the fold.

Maturity: Hold

The players are 18-22 years old. There is nothing but national championship talk swirling around them. Their heads are going to be in the clouds. And it is tough to focus up there.

"I am sure they are thinking about it and talking about it," said offensive coordinator Mike Bobo about the national championship. "And what they should aspire to do is win championships at Georgia. We should be motivated every year to get the very best out of every day, day in and day out.

"But they are 18-22 and sometimes they think they have arrived before they have actually arrived and that is our job to consistently keep them motivated," Bobo said.

But the coaches can't do that now. The players are own their own now that spring practice has concluded. "We have got to have guys step up and lead in the offseason program, seven on sevens, organizing some walk-throughs," Bobo said. "They have got to do a good job of that in the summer to make sure that we not only get bigger and stronger and faster but we get mentally prepared going into the season."

Running backs: Buy

Knowshon Moreno proved his value last year. Caleb King proved his in the spring game.

"He played great," Stafford said. "When there was nothing there he hit the hole just to make something happen.

"He is a big-time player,' Stafford said.

King had 31 yards on six carries and two catches for 17 yards.

Behind him Richard Samuel, a true freshman, could be ready for playing time in the fall. But there is no question the backfield will feature a heavy dose of Moreno and King.

"(King) was spinning off of tackles and breaking tackles," wide receiver Kris Durham said. "Him and Knowshon, they are both so agile and quick. Caleb has probably got the best cut back when he sticks his foot in the ground. It's the best I have ever seen."

Offensive line: Hold

Not a great word to associate with the offensive line but there is little doubt this group is a work in progress. To be fair it was a unit that was without maybe its best player, Clint Boling, due to mono. But still Richt has not see consistency from that spot.

"We are just not in sync yet," he said. "We don't know who our top five is yet. That is going to take a little time we are hoping to find as many as eight or nine, 10 would be glorious but I don't know if we are going to get to that point."

Defense: Buy

The offense was able to put a few big plays together against the defense, but overall this unit is faster, deeper and more athletic than it has been in years.

Richt has praised the linebacker combo of Rennie Curran and Dannell Ellerbe throughout the spring. Darryl Gamble has proven he is versatile enough and good enough to play all three positions and play significant time there.

Safety Reshad Jones has started to figure out where to go and that has allowed his natural instincts to come back.

Jarius Wynn showed it is going to be hard to keep him off the field at defensive end. And up the middle Georgia is as strong as anyone with Jeff Owens, Geno Atkins and Kade Weston.

"This year it is an older team and you feel more comfortable with the people here that are in the major positions because they have done it for a long time," junior cornerback Asher Allen said. "This team we can do a lot of things. But the big question is are we going to do it?"


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 7, 2008)

King flaunts all-around skills
Tailbacks


But on the whole, King received solid grades in the closest thing he's seen to a live game in more than a year.

"I thought he looked pretty darn good," Georgia coach Mark Richt said.

King, a redshirt freshman, ran six times for 31 yards and caught two passes for 17 yards for the Black team. But the Red team won 17-3. His best moment came when he twisted out of Akeem Dent's tackle in the backfield and turned it into a 4-yard gain.

"I just saw somebody coming out of the corner of my eye," King said. "So I just kind of split with my body. I surprised myself that I got away from him."

King and Joe Cox spearheaded the Black team's first possession as it drove to a 47-yard field goal. King ran three times for 19 yards to set up the Black team's only points.

"He ran hard. He showed everybody that he has the moves and the speed to play on Saturdays on this team and in this league," Cox said. "This conference is a physical league. You can't just have one back. You might have a feature back, but you need more than one back and it was a good opportunity for him to throw his name in the hat to get more playing time."

King redshirted last season and missed half of his senior season in high school because of a broken leg. Saturday's G-Day game was the first time he had played in more than a year, even if it wasn't a real game.

"It was real to me so it felt real," King said. "It felt good because I was hurt my sixth game of my senior year so it's been a while. I think everybody can improve and I feel I can really improve on my blocking skills. I don't think I blocked very well today."

He also whiffed on one block and allowed a sack. But Richt praised King's blocking effort in the scrimmage.

"He blocked really well, which is what I like to see from a running back," Richt said.

King entered spring drills as the No. 2 running back behind Knowshon Moreno. He solidified that spot as the scrimmage's leading rusher and demonstrated his quickness through holes.

"He runs hard, but a lot of people don't understand how quick he is," Cox said. "He came in last year and put on some weight and then took it off which I think he needed to. He's gotten quicker and shiftier and people underestimate how quickly he can change directions."

Georgia's other young running backs had mixed results. Kalvin Daniels ran three times for 15 yards and Richard Samuel ran seven times for 13 yards. Dontavius Jackson ran twice for five yards


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 9, 2008)

Spring practice revisited


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

The one disappointment in the spring game was that nobody was able to see Tavarres King. The wide receiver had really opened some eyes during the four weeks of practice. Backup quarterback Joe Cox said King was the player who impressed him the most because of his ability to understand where his body is in space and how to use his body to get to the ball.

Offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said he was just a natural receiver. (His father was a tight end at Clemson, so that may have something to do with that natural ability.) And while King does not know the routes or have much upper body strengths that natural ability really came through in the spring.

King, who only goes about 170, needs to put on some muscle before he competes week in and week out. But if you are looking for a receiver who could make an impact this year - one other than A.J. Green - it might be King.

He will run the crossing route and may have some of the best hands on the team. In past years that was not saying much but this group looks like a better bunch of pass receivers (hands—wise) than their predecessors. 

The debate now will be whether or not King will redshirt. That depends on how Israel Troupe and Walter Hill progress. If those two play up to potential, then Georgia may not need King this year and might be better off saving him for next year with Mohamed Massaquoi and Kenneth Harris are gone.

But if there is a slip in performance or Tony Wilson is slow to heal from his ankle injury look for King to be a viable option for the offense.

As far as who else may or may not redshirt, the over-under right now is six. Five pretty good bets on playing are: Green, running back Richard Samuel, center Ben Jones, kicker Blair Walsh and King. Also Carlton Thomas, the running back out of Frostproof, Fla., may get a hard look just because he is a different style of player. He is a small shifty back who could really help Georgia on third downs.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Apr 9, 2008)

Tavarres King's dad played tailback in high school. He was a great one and he was converted to a tight end in college. He was tall and skinny and he became a big man. Tavarres will fill out! He is also a great kid!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 9, 2008)

Georgia gem
Hard-working RB Moreno boasts superhuman skill set

Knowshon Moreno was the only freshman to be named first-team All-SEC in 2007 after rushing for 1,334 yards and 14 TDs.

ATHENS, Ga. -- Every superhero has an origin story. Superman's home planet exploded. Bruce Wayne lost his parents to a violent crime and turned vigilante. Bruce Banner got blasted with gamma radiation, which made him turn green when angry.

In the Peach State, any self-respecting football fan knows the origin story of Georgia's greatest football superhero. Disgusted that his son watched so much television, a Wrightsville, Ga., man told the kid that if he wanted to keep watching, he would have to do push-ups and sit-ups during the commercial breaks. Several million push-ups and sit-ups later, Herschel Walker led Georgia to the 1980 national title and won the 1982 Heisman Trophy.

Georgia's next superhero may be the one Bulldogs fans call "Special K." Mild-mannered -- and able-footed -- college student during the week, he turns into a relentless ground-gaining machine on fall Saturdays. His not-so-secret identity? Knowshon Moreno.

And this might be his origin story.

Al Bigos, who taught Moreno at Bayshore and later at Middletown High South, said that even if he gets Alzheimer's, he'll remember the moment. After construction rendered the school's gym useless, Bigos and his fellow phys ed teachers had to bring their students out to a large patio about the size of two tennis courts. Bigos noticed Moreno, then an eighth-grader, tossing a football to himself. Then, Bigos said, Moreno walked to one end of the patio and yelled to get the other students' attention.

"He waved his hand," Bigos said, "like, 'Now come get me.' "

So they tried. For 45 seconds, the patio turned into a Three Stooges film as 25-30 eighth graders slammed into poles and one another trying to grab Moreno. Even when they seemed sure they had him, they came up clutching air.

"He made every kid miss," Bigos said. "He was running around poles. He was dodging, spinning and moving. He went from end to the other, and nobody came close to getting to him. It was like two-hand touch, and nobody got a hand on him."

Bigos immediately called Steve Antonucci, the head coach at Middletown South. He had yet another story about "the Moreno kid."

Bigos, the defensive coordinator at Middletown South, has a few hundred more Moreno stories. He said some of the best runs came at practice, because never once in four years did Moreno slack on a play. But the patio run at Bayshore will always stay fresh in his mind, even if Moreno himself doesn't recall the exact details.

"(My coaches) always tell that story," Moreno said. "I slightly remember it. I don't talk about it, really."

Like all good superheroes, Moreno is reluctant to discuss the talent that helped him become Georgia's most successful freshman back since Walker gained 1,616 yards in 1980. As a potential Heisman Trophy candidate and the primary offensive weapon on a loaded team that should begin the 2008 season ranked in the top three, Moreno will receive plenty of attention. But he would rather give credit to anyone else.

Too many people have the wrong idea about him anyway. They may have seen Moreno get dragged down by four Florida defenders, pop up and slap five with unwitting Gators safety Tony Joiner and thought he was a showboat. But that isn't the case. He's just that competitive. Bigos, who saw similar scenes in high school, said Moreno probably was congratulating Joiner on the tackle as a way to stoke his own fire. "He's a true competitor," Bigos said. "It doesn't matter what he does. You could be flipping a quarter, and he'd say he's going to flip heads more times than you."

Even Moreno's own teammates didn't know what to think of him at first. While Moreno redshirted in 2006, he played on the scout team, running opponents' plays against the Bulldogs' first-team defense. Some of the defenders thought the youngster wanted to show them up in order to kiss up to the coaching staff. Not true, Ball said.

"That's him working on his game," Georgia running backs coach Tony Ball said. "They got upset because he was going harder than they wanted to go at that period of time. They didn't look at it as him making them better. For him, he was thinking, 'I'm going to be down here making myself better.' "

Finally, a peace of sorts was brokered. If you don't like it, coaches told the defensive players, then tackle him.

That, as SEC defenders learned last season, is easier said than done. "He can make you miss. He can outrun you. He can run you over," Bigos said. "It all depends on what kind of mood he's in on each play."

If Moreno has a superpower, it's that his legs never stop moving. On the play that resulted in the low five with Florida's Joiner, at least one Gator had Moreno cornered behind the line of scrimmage. Moreno spun, then somehow came out of the spin moving faster than he was before. He surged forward before two Gators grabbed him. In their grasp, he spun again and gained three more yards before two more finally latched on and took him down after a 9-yard gain.

Before his tacklers could rise, Moreno was up. Bigos said he noticed Moreno trying to pop up before defenders during Moreno's senior season in high school. Last year, Georgia offensive guard Chris Davis noticed the move during a game. "He got hit pretty hard," said Davis, who has since moved to center. "All of a sudden I see him just pop up. That brought a fire to me to play a little harder."

Now, Georgia players assume Moreno will remain on his feet after the first, second and third hits. And they know that after the play, Moreno will beat the defender to his feet. "I've started to never expect him to be down," Bulldogs quarterback Matthew Stafford said. "I really got hassled a lot for not carrying out my fakes because I was always watching."

Following a freshman season in which he rumbled for 1,334 yards and 14 touchdowns, everyone will be watching Moreno in 2008. Moreno knows this, and he thinks he knows how to keep from letting the attention go to his head. Just as Batman leans on Alfred the butler, Special K leans on Ball for sage advice in times of strife. "[I need to] just work on the little things that Coach Ball emphasizes," Moreno said. "Don't take anything for granted. ... Little things get you beat. That's what [Ball] says."

Clearly, Moreno has taken his coach's words to heart. A few minutes later, Ball shared similar sentiments when asked how he intends to keep Moreno grounded and focused.

"He likes to work, but he's like any other 20-year-old young man," Ball said. "If, as a coach, you don't keep challenging him while keeping him focused on the little things, he gets careless. He gets sloppy. It goes back to us as coaches. We can't create the wrong environment for him, and we can't overlook the little things."

Ball coached Moreno and Georgia's other backs on those little things in a drill last week. While keeping a ball lodged in the crook of their left arms, they had to hop 10 yards using only their right hands and right feet. The other backs, elite athletes all, traveled those 10 yards in herky-jerky hops. Moreno covered his 10 yards in a few fluid bounces, then exploded back to his feet. Ball shook his head and laughed. For a moment, it seemed Superman wasn't the only one who survived the explosion of Krypton.

Moreno already seems poised to join the Justice League of former Georgia ballcarriers that includes Garrison Hearst, Tim Worley and Terrell Davis, but does he have the superhero chops to earn his way into Walker's one-man pantheon? In December, Herschel and Special K filmed a segment that ran on Fox minutes before the kickoff of Georgia's Sugar Bowl rout of Hawaii. They walked between the hedges at Sanford Stadium and chatted. Walker showed Moreno different push-up styles. Moreno challenged Walker to a 40-yard dash. At one point, Walker turned to Moreno and spoke.

"The only thing that separates us now," Walker said, "is the Heisman and the national championship."


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 9, 2008)

ATHENS, Ga. — Georgia coach Mark Richt still remembers the first time he was part of a team that entered a season ranked first in the nation, no matter how much he might want to forget the experience. 

Richt was working as a volunteer assistant at Florida State in 1988 when the Seminoles found themselves atop the national rankings for the first time in school history. The team celebrated that accomplishment by recording the "Seminole Rap," a song that featured such timeless lyrics as "When others play us, they be illin' because they all know we just be chillin.' '' 


Matthew Stafford's development under center is a big reason Georgia will be a preseason favorite. 
The preseason boasting backfired when Florida State opened the year with a 31-0 loss to Miami. Florida State won the rest of its games, but that season-opening shutout ended the Seminoles' national championship dreams before they ever really started. 

"Miami had a bunch of great teams and that was one of their best," Richt recalled. "But they also … put some things in defensively they had never shown, and it definitely caught us with our pants down. We didn't react very well to it, and we just couldn't get anything going." 

Two decades later, Richt can only hope his team responds better to its moment in the spotlight. 

Georgia probably will open the year ranked first or second in the national polls after winning its final seven games of the 2007 season. The Bulldogs' highest preseason ranking came in 1942, when they opened the year as the No. 2 team in the Associated Press poll and went on to win their first national championship. 

Time will tell if this year's Georgia team reacts equally well to this unfamiliar position. Richt already has warned them how they shouldn't respond. 

"Most preseason rankings are based on what last year's team did, and a good part of it of course is how many guys you've got returning," Richt said. "But it's last year's team that had all the success. This year's team really hasn't done anything yet. That's what they have to understand. Even though there are a lot of guys returning — a lot of lettermen returning — it's still a brand new team. We really haven't accomplished anything together as far as wins and losses." 

The excitement around town already is palpable more than six months before the Aug. 30 season opener against Georgia Southern. While this always has been a football-crazy campus, sophomore linebacker Rennie Curran said the interest has reached a new level this year as classmates have asked him about everything from the incoming recruiting class to the possibility of a No. 1 preseason ranking. 

"Hopefully we'll give them something to stay excited about," Curran said. 

There's plenty of reason for them to feel excited right now. Georgia returns 19 starters from a team that won the Sugar Bowl and was playing as well as anyone in the country by the end of the season. 

The Bulldogs boast a potential Heisman Trophy candidate in Knowshon Moreno, who rushed for 1,334 yards as a redshirt freshman last season. They have nine starters back from a defense that led the Southeastern Conference in sacks last season. 

About the only thing Georgia lacks is experience in dealing with expectations of this level, though the Bulldogs welcome the challenge of living up to a potential No. 1 ranking. 


LIVING UP TO BILLING 
Georgia isn't accustomed to opening the year as the No. 1 or No. 2 team in the nation, but the Bulldogs typically have outperformed their preseason ranking during the Mark Richt era. Here's a look at where the Bulldogs started and where they finished in the Associated Press poll during each of Richt's first seven seasons on the job.  

Year Preseason Ranking Postseason Ranking 

2001 NR 22 
2002 8 3 
2003 11 7 
2004 3 7 
2005 13 10 
2006 15 23 
2007 13 2 

"We probably put more pressure on ourselves than people can put on us," junior quarterback Matthew Stafford said. 

Stafford's improvement is a major reason why Georgia enters the 2008 season as a legitimate national title contender. After throwing 13 interceptions and only seven touchdown passes as a freshman, Stafford threw 19 touchdown passes with 10 interceptions last season. 

The junior quarterback leads an offense that returns three starters on the line and features Moreno in the backfield. Moreno figures to share carries with Caleb King, a heralded redshirt freshman who could have as much of an impact as any Southeastern Conference newcomer. 

"He definitely can give us a spark," Moreno said. "He's doing a great job just learning. I think that (redshirt) year helped him just to prepare for this year. The whole backfield looks really good right now." 

Georgia might have even more talent on defense, even though the Bulldogs don't have anyone as well-known as Moreno or Stafford on that side of the ball. The Bulldogs lose Sugar Bowl standout Marcus Howard from the defensive line, but they return their six top tacklers from last year. 

Dannell Ellerbe and Curran give Georgia a pair of linebackers to rival any tandem in the SEC. Geno Atkins returns to the defensive line after collecting 14 1/2 tackles for loss while starting just seven games last year. Junior cornerback Asher Allen gives the Bulldogs an All-America candidate in the secondary. 

"As a group I sense we have more depth than we've ever had, more guys who are interchangeable," Richt said. "We've had other defenses where we'd have that guy, that guy and that guy. We had (David) Pollack, Odell (Thurman) and (Thomas) Davis or whatever it was (in 2003 and 2004), but there were a few guys who stood out on those defenses. In this one, they're all good guys. Some may separate themselves, but there are a lot of good players." 

A look at the offensive and defensive depth charts explains why Georgia enters the season as a national title contender, but there are at least a couple of reasons why the Bulldogs could have a tough time winning the championship. 

For one thing, Georgia must find someone to take over for Brandon Coutu, one of the most successful kickers in school history. The Bulldogs probably will replace him with a true freshman, with Blair Walsh of Fort Lauderdale (Fla.) St. Thomas Aquinas arriving on campus this summer as the most likely candidate for the job. 

Nobody has won a national title with a true freshman as its main kicker for the entire season since Kris Brown scored 97 points for Nebraska's 1995 championship team, though redshirt freshman Ryan Gaudet and true freshman Chris Jackson shared the kicking responsibilities for LSU in 2003. 

And a look at Georgia's schedule indicates the Bulldogs could have plenty of games come down to a late field-goal attempt. Georgia has four straight games early in the season against South Carolina, Arizona State, Alabama and Tennessee. An even bigger test comes in late October when the Bulldogs leave Athens for a four-week stretch that includes games at LSU, against Florida in Jacksonville, at Kentucky and at Auburn. 


Caleb King will share carries with Knowshon Moreno. 
Richt calls it the most ominous schedule Georgia has faced since he arrived at Athens in 2001. Florida and LSU have shown the last two years that the SEC has garnered enough respect that its conference champion doesn't necessarily have to go unbeaten to play for the national title. In LSU's case, even two losses didn't result in automatic elimination. 

The Bulldogs watched those conference rivals closely enough to recognize how Florida and LSU continually managed to withstand adversity the last two years. Georgia won't win a national title this season unless it adopts a similar approach. 

"That's going to make the difference this season, if we can come through those tests and those hard times and those times that really try us," Curran said. "Whether we man up or flinch." 

Both those teams also capitalized on plenty of good fortune. 

USC's stunning loss to UCLA put Florida in the national championship game two years ago. LSU earned its date with destiny after West Virginia fell to Pittsburgh and Missouri lost to Oklahoma on the first weekend of December. 

Georgia knows it can't count on getting that lucky. 

"We don't have the luxury of having a tournament at the end of the season," sophomore center Chris Davis said. "We need to approach every game like it's a tournament. You lose and you're out. Focus on Georgia Southern. If we don't win that, being No. 1 or No. 2 in the preseason means nothing." 

While it's too early to predict whether Georgia can give the SEC its third consecutive national title, we can pretty much guarantee this much. No matter how high Georgia appears in the preseason rankings, don't count on the "Bulldog Rap" hitting the airwaves this summer. 

"I'm pretty sure I mentioned to the fellows what happened back in that day," Richt said. "I probably need to remind them again, just to make sure they don't do it." 



Steve Megargee is a national writer for Rivals.com. He can be reached at smegargee@rivals.com.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> Georgia gem
> Hard-working RB Moreno boasts superhuman skill set
> 
> Knowshon Moreno was the only freshman to be named first-team All-SEC in 2007 after rushing for 1,334 yards and 14 TDs.
> ...



  I love it!!  The Gators are gonna start crying, "He can't be Superman!!  Tebow is Superman!!"  Whatever.  They can have him.  We've got Knowshon and I would rather have him any day.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 9, 2008)

Will CSS re-play the tape of the "G" Day game any time soon ?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 10, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Will CSS re-play the tape of the "G" Day game any time soon ?



I think it comes on tonight at 7pm on CSS


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 17, 2008)

Notebook: Players tagging along with Richt

Georgia coach Mark Richt is expected to take almost 20 current players with him on a mission trip to Honduras in May.

 Everywhere Georgia football players go this offseason, they are bound to hear talk about their chances of making a run for the national title.

Well, except for the more than 20 players who will join coach Mark Richt next month on a five-day mission trip to Honduras.

Richt is returning to the Latin American country for the second straight year after going with his family last June. Nobody asked for his autograph during his stay in Guaimaca with the World Baptist Missions and he wasn't recognized on vacation for the first time since he arrived at Georgia.

The missionaries operate Hospital Bautista, run a feeding program, a water ministry, day care center, a pastor-training program and a church-planting ministry.

"We're always at the mercy of what they want us to do," Richt said. "Usually you take the morning and you spend time doing some kind of work around the compound there. In the afternoon, we usually do some evangelistic work."

Defensive end Rod Battle, offensive linemen Chris Davis and Ben Jones, punter Brian Mimbs and running back Richard Samuel are among players expected to make the trip.

The trip has been given the OK by Georgia's compliance office, Richt said, to ensure the players weren't getting an extra benefit.There is no TV, phones or air conditioning at the site.

"It's not like they're going on some plush trip," Richt said.

Freshman could be earlier contributor on line

Injuries on the offensive line kept Georgia from building the kind of depth it hoped to this spring.

Richt likes the prospect of having more second-team players that can be counted on this season. He's including incoming freshmen Cordy Glenn from Riverdale High School in the mix.

"Cordy Glenn is going to be interesting to see because he's physically pretty capable right now," Richt said of the 6-foot-5, 313-pound SuperPrep All-American. "He's not going to be a guy like 'We have to wait two years for him to grow up.' He's going to be close enough to physically be mature enough to do it. Now, how will he pick up things?"

Glenn is ticketed to work at right tackle behind Kiante Tripp. Georgia appears to have depth at center with Davis and Jones and at guard with Clint Boling, Justin Anderson and Vince Vance and perhaps Chris Little.

"Everybody's goal would be to be two deep," Richt said. "First-team, second-team. One guy practices behind the other, you don't have to cross train anybody, that's what you want. I don't think we're there yet. If we had everybody healthy the whole time we might have got closer to that."

Richt in demand

Coming to a bookstore in August is "Top Dawg: Mark Richt and the Revival of Georgia Football." The book is being written by Atlanta author/editor/illustrator Rob Suggs.

Suggs is a former managing editor of a magazine of Christian devotionals for men and served as senior editor at Walk Through the Bible, according to his Web site.

He also co-wrote a book with former NFL coach Les Steckel. Richt has sent Suggs his personal testimony and said he has answered some questions for Suggs by e-mail.

"It's not written by me or co-authored by me," Richt said. "The thing of it is I've learned in this process is that anybody can write a book and title it anything they want and not get my permission to do it."

After finishing No. 2 in the final Associated Press poll, Richt said he's been approached this offseason by several writers wanting to collorobate on books and by others interested in working on a documentary on the 2008 season.

"I'm not interested in all that," Richt said. "We're going to have enough distractions. One day I may write the book or a book - an autobiography - but right now I don't think now's the time."

This and that

Georgia, which already has a commitment from Oconee County quarterback Zach Mettenberger, still plans to add another quarterback to its 2009 class. The Bulldogs currently have three scholarship quarterbacks on roster and did not sign a player at the position in 2008. "We've got to sign two this year," Richt said. "There's just no doubt about it." ... Tight end NaDerris Ward, who left the program before spring practice, visited Oregon last weekend and appears set to transfer there. "I have to complete school this term (at Georgia) before I can actually sign on for my scholarship," Ward told the Web site "Duck Sports Authority." ... Georgia had the second most early enrollees in the SEC among its 2008 signing class, according to USA Today's annual survery. Florida (six) and Georgia (four) made up half of the 20 at all SEC schools


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 17, 2008)

CMR is once again showing that what matters in life IS life.  He knows 'who' makes the real decisions, and that what we do in life is not measured by the successes on a field of play, but on the field of missions to a higher calling. He takes his daily walk in a light that is a different light, and that illumination show the true character of a man....that light he uses to guide his players to more than the shine  of crystal or gold beacuse he knows that light fades, and his players see the true light from Mark Richt......Mark Richt lets  the love of Christ shine through him for his players to see.....THAT is something a  lot of these boys need to see.  It changed his life as a young man/player/coach and made him what he is today.  My prayer is that if CMR's way only touch one player to become the type person he is that may be that player can be a person to change the lives of many.  There are many coaches like that out there today.
Coach Jerry Moore at Appalachian State is one of these type men.  My son had the priveledge to play for him for a time.  I had coach Moore at my house for supper, and know him to be a man who walks daily with his Saviour.  And I know Coach Moore too teaches his young men the same thing..."Do the right thing"
If you have a son, or a daughter who has the opportunity to be mentored by coaches such as these you will never regret the time your student athlete spends with these coaches, you will know why I thank God for men like Coach Mark Richt, and Coach Jerry Moore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> CMR is once again showing that what matters in life IS life.  He knows 'who' makes the real decisions, and that what we do in life is not measured by the successes on a field of play, but on the field of missions to a higher calling. He takes his daily walk in a light that is a different light, and that illumination show the true character of a man....that light he uses to guide his players to more than the shine  of crystal or gold beacuse he knows that light fades, and his players see the true light from Mark Richt......Mark Richt lets  the love of Christ shine through him for his players to see.....THAT is something a  lot of these boys need to see.  It changed his life as a young man/player/coach and made him what he is today.  My prayer is that if CMR's way only touch one player to become the type person he is that may be that player can be a person to change the lives of many.  There are many coaches like that out there today.
> Coach Jerry Moore at Appalachian State is one of these type men.  My son had the priveledge to play for him for a time.  I had coach Moore at my house for supper, and know him to be a man who walks daily with his Saviour.  And I know Coach Moore too teaches his young men the same thing..."Do the right thing"
> If you have a son, or a daughter who has the opportunity to be mentored by coaches such as these you will never regret the time your student athlete spends with these coaches, you will know why I thank God for men like Coach Mark Richt, and Coach Jerry Moore.



Well said.  We are so lucky to have Mark Richt as our coach.  It go's way behond the field and in light of it, makes wins and losses seem trivial.  I hope he is with us for a long time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2008)

Georgia a “perfect fit” for Buford lineman
By Jeff Hood | Sunday, April 20, 2008, 09:54 PM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Buford junior defensive tackle Dallas Lee chose Georgia over programs such as Florida, Florida State and Tennessee on Saturday. 

But the decision to commit to the Dogs was a difficult one.

“Yeah, it was pretty hard at first,” admitted Lee, who will likely play center or guard. “But Georgia turned out to be a perfect fit. They have everything in a school that I wanted. 

“And I really like coach [Mark] Richt and [offensive line] coach [Stacy] Searels.

Lee broke the news of his commitment to Searels.

“I told him I want to play in Athens for the next four years,” Lee said.

Buford coach Jess Simpson is confident the Bulldog Nation will be excited to have Lee as part of its 2009 recruiting class.

“Georgia is getting an extra tough, hardnosed lineman,” Simpson said. “He’s a 6-foot-3, 300-pound kid who moves well and has great knowledge and understanding of the game.”

from athens banner herald-

Offensive lineman commits to Bulldogs

 Buford High School's Dallas Lee has committed to play on the offensive line at Georgia, becoming the eighth recruit in the Bulldogs' 2009 class.

Tennessee, Florida, Florida State and South Florida recruited the 6-foot-4, 295-pound Lee to play defensive tackle, but the Bulldogs project him at center or guard.

"That really speaks to his athleticism," Buford coach Jess Simpson said Sunday. "He's a very good athlete, plays great with his hands. He's explosive and tough for his size. He's a 3.7 GPA guy and has a great understanding of the game. As a rising senior, he gets it. He has a lot of upside."

Lee played every snap on defense last season and about 50 percent of the time on offense at left tackle for the unbeaten Class AA state champions.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2008)

UGA announces spring FB awards

Moreno wins multiple honors

By STAFF REPORTS
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 04/17/08

Georgia announced its spring awards for football on Thursday:

Coffee County Hustle Award (offense): Knowshon Moreno, TB

Coffee County Hustle Award (defense): Rennie Curran, WLB

Quintin Banks, SS

Best All-Around Offensive Player: Kenneth Harris, SE

True Grit Award (offense): Mohamed Massaquoi, FLK

True Grit Award (defense): Asher Allen, SC, Tucker

Most Improved Offensive Lineman: Ben Jones, C

Most Improved Receiver: Kris Durham, SE

Most Improved Running Back: Kalvin Daniels, RB

Biggest Surprise of the Spring (offense): Richard Samuel

Biggest Surprise of the Spring (defense): Darryl Gamble, WLB

Outstanding Walk-on (offense): Kalvin Daniels, RB

Outstanding Walk-on (defense): Chad Gloer, WC; Andrew

Gully, DE

Most Consistent Running Back: Knowshon Moreno, TB

Most Improved Defensive Tackle: Ricardo Crawford, DT; Corvey Irvin, DT

Most Improved Defensive End: Michael Lemon, DE

Most Improved Linebacker: Darryl Gamble, WLB

Most Improved Defensive Back: Reshad Jones, FS


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2008)

UGA football recruit can also hit the greens 


By CARTER STRICKLAND
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 04/18/08

Chase Vasser doesn't hit. He crushes.

Time after time. Wallop after wallop. Vasser holds nothing back. Every bit of his 210 pounds is put behind the blows.

"He can hit it a country mile," said Chestatee's athletic director Chip Underwood.

Say hello to the Southeastern Conference's next golfing linebacker. Wait, who are we kidding? Say hello to the conference's only golfing linebacker.

"That is really his first love," said Jan Vasser, Chase's mother.

And the game loved him back. As a preteen he was ranked sixth in the Southeast. He carries a 2.3 handicap. He also plans on walking on at Georgia. But before anybody gets all gushy about the pastoral nature of the gentleman's game, golf is not why Vasser is where he is.

Football is his ticket. He was the first player offered by Georgia for its 2009 recruiting class. He accepted that offer in January.

And love is not the emotion that first comes to mind when Vasser describes why he plays football.

"I just want to get out there and kill somebody," Vasser said. "You get to hit somebody as hard as you want and not get in trouble."

And Vasser can hit. Last season, the junior from Gainesville had 138 tackles. The next highest total on his team was 45.

"He is a difference maker with his speed and his instinct," said Chestatee defensive coordinator Matt Mays. "He is definitely a game changer."

"I think he is going to be something special," said Chestatee coach Stan Luttrell. "If he continues to work and progress I could see him have an unbelievable career at Georgia and it's possible for him to have a future beyond that."

What makes Vasser different is his speed. He was laser timed at 4.47 a recent Nike Combine.

"He is just naturally gifted," Luttrell said.

It's more than that though. Vasser has an innate toughness and desire that has pushed him to excel. This was a kid who was pulled along by an older brother, Lane.

Where Lane went, Chase went. When Lane went out onto the football field, 8-year-old Chase followed.

"He was just a little fella," Jan Vasser said. "That was his nickname 'Little Fella.' "

That little fella didn't grow until he was a freshman in high school. Chase grew seven inches that year. He was still whipsaw thin. But soon the weight started to come and so did the success.

As a sophomore he set the school record for tackles for loss with 28. He broke it as a junior with 36. He was all-state honorable mention that sophomore season.

But he was also missing golf.

"Right when football ended I was just doing golf and that is all I wanted to do," Vasser said. "I wasn't working out or doing anything with football. I wasn't going to play anymore."

Hitting a Titlest Pro V1 golf ball soon wasn't satisfying enough. Vasser missed the contact of football. He couldn't stay away.

Soon it was college coaches who couldn't stay away from him. Tennessee, Clemson, all the players in the Southeast recruiting game wanted him to visit. Vasser had between eight to 12 visits set up when he decided to eschew them all and commit to Georgia.

"That was where I wanted to be all along and I just realized it when the opportunity was close to being taken away," he said.

Georgia was only going to sign two linebackers. So recruits had to make their decisions quickly. Emanuel County Institute's Dexter Moody took the first spot. Twelve hours later Vasser took the second.

Now he is poised to become the first white linebacker to sign with Georgia in 11 years.

"It has been brought to my attention," Vasser said. "Really that made me feel that I can play at that level. I see what unbelievable athletes Georgia puts at linebacker."

Vasser plans to graduate from high school early and enroll at Georgia in January of 2009. He also plans to knock on the door of golf coach Chris Haack.

"You are not going to see too many people as big as he is on the tee box or as fast as he is," Luttrell said.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 24, 2008)

dawgs just picked up qb a. murray out of florida.


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 24, 2008)

When I saw Savage had committed to Rutgers I had a feeling this was why....

Red


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 24, 2008)

Murray is a player.  He is the real deal.  Can chunk a rock every time.
Not real big....bout 6'1" and 190 I think was what he was listed at....but can run and throw I hear.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Murray is a player.  He is the real deal.  Can chunk a rock every time.
> Not real big....bout 6'1" and 190 I think was what he was listed at....but can run and throw I hear.



I saw this on another thread.  This is awsome!!  It's pretty big to be able to go down there and get this kid.  We needed two qb's in this class.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 24, 2008)

Courtesy: Rebecca Hay
Matthew Stafford 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



  ATHENS, Ga. --- Comcast/Charter Sports Southeast (CSS) will re-air an enhanced version of its complete-game broadcast of Georgia's spring football game held April 5th.
Led by quarterback Matthew Stafford, the Red team defeated the Black team, 17-3, as the Bulldogs concluded the 2008 spring practice season. They will open the 2008 regular season against in-state opponent Georgia Southern on August 30th.

CSS's re-air schedule for the 2008 Georgia G-Day game is as follows:
Monday - 4/21 - 7:00 PM
Thursday - 4/24 - 9:30 PM
Tuesday - 4/29 - 7:30 PM


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 24, 2008)

news from Athens is that it still smells like crap on the loop right at College Station Rd.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> news from Athens is that it still smells like crap on the loop right at College Station Rd.



You must have been down wind from the botanical gardens when they were fertilizing them.  It can be pretty strong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> news from Athens is that it still smells like crap on the loop right at College Station Rd.



just cruise down milledge and you will forget all about that smell.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 24, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You must have been down wind from the botanical gardens when they were fertilizing them.  It can be pretty strong.



nah man... it ALWAYS smells out there.  Its poop on the loop...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> news from Athens is that it still smells like crap on the loop right at College Station Rd.



That's your upper lip your smelling..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 24, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> That's your upper lip your smelling..



cute.  probably smells that way from kissing all of those UGA girls.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> cute.  probably smells that way from kissing all of those UGA girls.



Now Doc.  Be nice.  I happen to remember that your lady is a UGA girl.  Better not let her find out you said that.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 24, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Now Doc.  Be nice.  I happen to remember that your lady is a UGA girl.  Better not let her find out you said that.



yep... it took awhile but I finally found a keeper!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yep... it took awhile but I finally found a keeper!!!



I hear ya brother.  I took the long way around myself.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 28, 2008)

Georgia-bound RB fully-recovered from ankle injury
By Jeff Hood | Monday, April 28, 2008, 07:23 PM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Emanuel County Institute coach Milan Turner had a few anxious moments earlier this spring after learning that prized junior running back Washaun Ealey had injured his ankle while playing baseball.

“Initially it was like ‘the kid never gets hurt,’” Turner said. “It swelled up a little bit, but it wasn’t really that bad.

“But you’re not going to slow Washaun down. He works extremely hard. And the ankle healed up as fast as any I’ve seen before.”

The 5-foot-11 Ealey managed to bulk up to 210 pounds during the winter and early spring despite nursing a sore ankle for several weeks.

“He’s already lifting weights again,” Turner said. “He’s benching well over 300 pounds now and is really strong. He’s running at full strength. He’s going to be special.”

Opposing coaches continue to ask if Ealey and ECI teammate Dexter Moody, who has also committed to Georgia, might be wavering on their commitment to the Dogs.

“Coaches from Florida and Ole Miss were in my office just today asking that question,” Turner said Monday evening. “I don’t see it happening.

“They haven’t visited anywhere except Athens.”

The Class A program will likely wind up with at least four players on its roster this fall who go on to play football on Saturdays.

ECI defensive lineman J.C. Lanier has already committed to Georgia Tech. And teammate Mark Slott is starting to attract lots of attention from recruiters.

“Vanderbilt, Wofford, Georgia Southern, Western Kentucky, North Carolina, South Carolina, Florida and Ole Miss have asked about him,” Turner said. “He’s a 6-foot, 210-pound linebacker who transferred in from Screven County last year. 

“He was our defensive player of the year last season after making 172 tackles. His film and statistics went out over the winter, so a lot of colleges are just now getting wind of him.”


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 28, 2008)

oh and one more thing, the dawgs picked up their 10th verbal tonight with a huge ol from memphis.....austin long is on board.  he is 6-6 and 275, a stud tackle.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 28, 2008)

QB recruit helps UGA land star lineman
By Carter Strickland | Monday, April 28, 2008, 10:03 PM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Georgia has once again stepped outside of the state and secured a commitment for the Class of 2009.

Austin Long, an offensive lineman from Briarcrest Christian Schools in Memphis committed to Georgia Monday night, according to Scout.com. The 6-foot-5, 270-pound lineman is the Bulldogs’ 10th commitment and second straight from outside the state. Aaron Murray, the top quarterback prospect in Florida, committed to Georgia last week.

It was Murray who took the lead in recruiting Long.

“I was hoping to narrow it down to two or three schools over this weekend,” Long said. “I really thought about it and talked to my parents about it and prayed about it. Then I was talking to Aaron Murray and he really helped. I asked him all kinds of questions and if he was still happy now that he has committed.

“He told me he was happy and he was going to recruit me until I committed,” Long said. “He told me he wanted to be a part of the No. 1 recruiting class.”

To get that class Georgia may have to secure a few more top prospects, one of which Long has already started to work on. 

“Soon as I talked to [Georgia offensive line coach Stacy] Searels, I called Marlon Brown and told him I was going to start working on him,” Long said.

Brown is considered one of the top prep wide receivers in the nation. He has a list of 15 schools, of which Georgia is one.

Long had offers from several schools in the Southeastern Conference and was also drawing interest from Florida State. He visited the Georgia campus during spring practice. He also took unofficial visits to North Carolina, Florida, Florida State and Alabama.

Long is rated as a top 10 tackle by Scout.com.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 29, 2008)

Brain VanGorder will get a chance to work with another of his former Georgia defensive players.

Brandon Miller has signed as an undrafted free agent with the Atlanta Falcons, where he's expected to play defensive end, his agent Richard Kopelman said Monday.

The 6-foot-3, 259-pound Miller played linebacker as a freshman at Georgia for VanGorder, who is now Atlanta's defensive coordinator. Miller moved to end at the end of last season for the Bulldogs.

Former Georgia linebacker Tony Taylor from Watkinsville is in his second season with the Falcons after signing last year as an undrafted free agent.

also, k lumpkin signed with the packers, s bailey (chiefs), k johnson (seahawks) and f velasco (panthers).


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 29, 2008)

at this point it is just talk, but i heard that the dawgs might be asking ros to add about 20 pounds and move to o line, from his te position.  that would be great, in my opinion, to have another athletic lineman.  i think ros would have a hard time working his way into the te rotation as it is.  we will have to wait and see if this happens or not....i haven't heard if this is something that he is interested in doing or not, but it would probably be his best route to get to the pro's.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> at this point it is just talk, but i heard that the dawgs might be asking ros to add about 20 pounds and move to o line, from his te position.  that would be great, in my opinion, to have another athletic lineman.  i think ros would have a hard time working his way into the te rotation as it is.  we will have to wait and see if this happens or not....i haven't heard if this is something that he is interested in doing or not, but it would probably be his best route to get to the pro's.



Sounds good to me.  You know it's interesting that with the wealth of linemen that we have now and with all their size and athleticism and more linemen coming in, you still hear the coaches complaining that there is no depth on the line.  I don't get it.  I guess unless we are four deep at every position on the line it will be considered thin.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> QB recruit helps UGA land star lineman
> By Carter Strickland | Monday, April 28, 2008, 10:03 PM
> 
> The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> ...



Welcome to the Bulldawg family Austin.  Glad to have you!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 29, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds good to me.  You know it's interesting that with the wealth of linemen that we have now and with all their size and athleticism and more linemen coming in, you still hear the coaches complaining that there is no depth on the line.  I don't get it.  I guess unless we are four deep at every position on the line it will be considered thin.




i think it is more of a motivational tool by the coaches to get it out there that he doesn't have a set starting 5....good way to keep pushing these guys.  once they gel, during summer practice, we should be good to go.  i would love to have ros move over to the line, you just can't have enough athletic linemen with good feet.  he can be taught technique, but you can't teach being agile.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i think it is more of a motivational tool by the coaches to get it out there that he doesn't have a set starting 5....good way to keep pushing these guys.  once they gel, during summer practice, we should be good to go.  i would love to have ros move over to the line, you just can't have enough athletic linemen with good feet.  he can be taught technique, but you can't teach being agile.



I think you're probably right on all counts.  It seems more like motivation to me than anything else.  Ros would make a great linemen.  I hope he decides to make the move.  I haven't heard much about the development of Kiante Tripp since he moved to o line.  I hope he's doing well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 30, 2008)

Georgia-bound QB impressive in camp at Auburn
By Jeff Hood | Tuesday, April 29, 2008, 11:14 PM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Oconee County junior Zach Mettenberger topped the list of the 20-plus quarterbacks who participated in Sunday’s Under Armour/Scout.com Southeast Elite camp in Auburn, Ala.

“[Sout.com quarterbacks] coach [Tim] Glanton said I was the best quarterback he had,” Mettenberger said Tuesday evening. “It was a great accomplishment.”

Mettenberger, who joins highly-touted Aaron Murray of Tampa as Georgia’s two quarterbacks in the class of 2009, isn’t lacking confidence heading into spring practice in Watkinsville on Monday.

“I’d say I probably have the strongest arm in the nation, in my opinion and some other peoples’ opinion,” he said. “Even though I throw it hard, I have great accuracy.

“And my footwork is starting to come along with my upper body. It’s a matter of time before my feet and upper body go together and put me into an elite group of quarterbacks.”

Mettenberger was pleased that Murray committed to the Dogs.

“I was excited because me and Aaron have seen each other in the past at camps,” he said. “I respect his game a great deal. I’d rather him be playing with me than against me.

“The competition that we’ll have in college will make us better and put us at the top level.”


----------



## rex upshaw (May 1, 2008)

Five Georgia commits make Scout list
By Todd Holcomb | Thursday, May 1, 2008, 11:43 AM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Five players who have committed to Georgia are in the top 100 of the Scout.com National 300 released today.

Abry Jones made one of the biggest jumps nationally. The Northside-Warner Robins defensive tackle is rated the state’s top No. 1 player and the top defensive tackle in the country. Jones was elevated to a five-star recruit because of an impressive showing last weekend at the UnderArmour/Scout.com Elite Camp at Auburn. He is the Bulldogs’ top-rated player who is committed.

Other top 100 players pledged to Georgia are Florida quarterback Aaron Murray (No. 31), ECI running back Washaun Ealey (No. 79), Oconee County quarterback Zach Mettenberger (No. 83) and Tennessee lineman Austin Long (No. 91).

Murray is one of seven quarterbacks rated as five-star recruits and gives Georgia two of the nation’s top 10 at the position. Mettenberger is rated No. 9.

Ohio State has the most top 100 commitments with six. Texas has five, and LSU and USC have four each.

The state’s other Top 100 recruits are Carver linebacker Jarvis Jones (No. 57), Tucker running back Jonathan Davis (No. 73) and Washington defensive back Brandon Smith (No. 75), all uncommitted.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 2, 2008)

Former opponent praises Georgia signee
By Todd Holcomb | Thursday, May 1, 2008, 06:20 PM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

The state of Georgia produced two five-star defensive linemen in the 2008 class with Buford’s Omar Hunter (signed with Florida) and DeAngelo Tyson (Georgia), but Scout.com’s Southeast recruiting manager, Burke Hayes, believes that rising senior Abry Jones of Northside-Warner Robins has more potential than either.

On Hayes’ strong recommendation, Jones was promoted to a five-star recruit and named the No. 1 defensive tackle in the country Thursday when Scout released its National 300 list.

“I think Abry has more upside,” Hayes said. “I think he has the most upside of any defensive player in the country because of his frame. He’s not landlocked at 6-2, 6-1. He’s a 6-4 guy whose physically immature because he’s only played football and been lifting weights for three years. When gets into the weight room, he’s going to blow up.”

Hayes was an assistant coach at Rome High last season and faced Jones’ Northside team in the playoffs before joining Scout’s staff. Jones impressed Scout’s staff last weekend at a camp in Auburn.

Scout’s original rating of Jones had him at No. 52 nationally, but for this week’s update of the National 300, Hayes argued to rate him higher.

“I said we need to move him ahead of Jacobbi McDaniel, a FSU commit, and a lot of guys wanted to keep McDaniel up, but Scott [Kennedy, the national director of recruiting] and I lobbied hard for Abry,” Hayes said. “McDaniel is a high motor guy, but he’s 6-1 and may have peaked physically. And I’ve seen so much film on Abry. It’s not like it’s a shot in the dark.”


----------



## rex upshaw (May 2, 2008)

Many stars coming from outside Georgia galaxy
By Chip Towers | Friday, May 2, 2008, 10:55 AM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

I’m probably like a lot of you guys in that I’m on the computer every day surfing the web for college football news and information, especially in regard to Georgia. My wife says I’m addicted to the Internet but I say I’m just doing my job. We’re probably both right.

Anyway, it was while doing this yesterday that I happened upon an interesting tidbit being discussed on the Georgia website maintained by Scout, georgia.scout.com. During a roundtable discussion, their publisher, Dean Legge, mentioned that a lot of the Bulldogs’ star players come from out of state. That got me curious, so I pulled out the roster to have a look for myself.

Sure enough, it’s true. For as much as coach Mark Richt and his staff are lauded for recruiting well the home state of Georgia, they’ve done awfully good job outside the borders. Georgia’s top three offensive players — QB Matthew Stafford (Dallas, Texas), TB Knowshon Moreno (Belford, N.J.) and flanker Mohamed Massaquoi (Charlotte, N.C.) — all hail from other states. So does super sophomore tackle Trinton Sturdivant (Wadesboro, N.C.).

The same can be said on the defensive side of the ball. There you’ll find defensive tackles Geno Atkins (Pembroke Pines, Fla.), Jeff Owens (Sunrise, Fla.) and Kade Weston (Red Bank, N.J.), linebacker Dannell Ellerbe (Hamlet, N.C.), safety CJ Byrd (North Augusta, S.C.) and cornerbacks Bryan Evans (Jacksonville, Fla.) and Prince Miller (Duncan, S.C.). 

And many of the Dogs’ future stars may be coming from out of state. In all likelihood incoming freshman Blair Walsh of Fort Lauderdale will become Georgia’s place-kicker this season. The Bulldogs snatched quarterback Logan Gray and tight end Aron White out from under the noses of Missouri and Ben Jones of Centreville, Ala., looks like potential star on the offensive line. More recently, they got a highly-publicized commitment from Aaron Murray, generally considered the top quarterback in Florida, who had 53 scholarship offers including several in his home state.

This, my friends, is the difference in Georgia in years past and Georgia now. As always the Bulldogs take care of their business in the fertile recruiting ground that is the Peach State. But increasingly under Richt they have been able to cherry pick some of the nation’s best from surrounding states and beyond. The Bulldogs have always done that to some extent (see Richard Seymour, Rodney Hampton, Bill Goldberg, etc.) but not to the degree we’re seeing now.

What’s your thoughts on it? Nothing but a good thing if you’re a Georgia fan, I guess. Any danger of favoring an out-of-staters over locals? And, of course, there are numerous Georgians doing standout work for the Dogs.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 5, 2008)

Committed Murray Turns Recruiter For Georgia


By BRETT McMURPHY

The Tampa Tribune

Published: May 5, 2008

TAMPA - Austin Long's head was spinning. The 6-foot-5, 270-pound junior from Memphis, Tenn., hadn't decided where he would attend college.

Rated the nation's ninth-best offensive tackle by Scout.com, Long had offers from several Southeastern Conference schools and also drew interest from Florida State and North Carolina.

Long had heard hundreds of recruiting pitches from the most persuasive college coaches in America. Ultimately, he was swayed by the words of a teenager from Tampa.

A 17-year-old named Aaron Murray.

"I really thought about where I would commit and talked to my parents about it and prayed about it," Long told the Atlanta-Journal Constitution. "Then I was talking to Aaron Murray and he really helped. I asked him all kinds of questions and if he was still happy now that he has committed.

"He told me he was happy and he was going to recruit me until I committed. He told me he wanted to be a part of the No. 1 recruiting class."

One of the nation's top quarterbacks who threw for a state-record 51 TDs last season, Murray has yet to attempt a pass for Georgia.

The Plant High junior can't even play until the fall of 2009, at the earliest. But he made a huge impact on the college football landscape April 24 by uttering: "I humbly and proudly accept my offer to the University of Georgia."

Then four days later, Long committed to the Bulldogs.

"Murray's commitment is huge for Georgia," said Jamie Newberg, national recruiting analyst for Rivals.com. "You're talking about one of the top teams going into this year and now they're getting one of the top quarterbacks in the country.

"There's a lot of publicity surrounding that and the way things work now, with kids texting each other and recruiting each other."

Murray said that after he committed to Georgia, he tracked down Long's number.

"He told me, 'you pretty much closed the deal,' " Murray said. "One of my goals by committing early is to be that catalyst and leader for the '09 class for Georgia. It's my opportunity to talk to some of the top guys in the nation and sway them to our side.

"I look at it as my little job."

Murray, who received more than 50 scholarship offers, including one from Colorado the day after his Georgia commitment, knows the stress from the recruiting process.

"I didn't want to be another recruiter, harassing him," Murray said. "He asked me why I chose Georgia over Florida and some other schools. I talked to him about it. I told him we need to keep getting more guys like him.

"He was cool. We hit it off pretty good."

Murray's recruiting is contagious.

After Long committed, he said he immediately called Memphis Harding Academy's Marlon Brown, rated the nation's No. 2 wide receiver by Rivals.com.

"I told him, I was going to start working on him," Long told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution.

Georgia coach Mark Richt said, in general, players are committing earlier because the recruiting process "can be very tiring."

"One of the big reasons is the amount of attention that recruiting gets," Richt said. "It can be very tiring to the family and high school coach. There is so much hype and so many entities that have the ability to call a house - recruiting services, newspapers - there's so much of that going on, they get tired of it.

"A coach would rather have a young man committed and settled so he can concentrate on his senior season. He can breathe a sigh of relief and enjoy the experience of being a senior and a leader."

Richt said it's natural for a committed player to seek other good players.

"All players want their class to be a good one," Richt said. "Those kids get to know the the other recruits. They like to help the cause."

Newberg said commitments by high school juniors are up 500 percent from the same time period five years ago. He questions why schools take the risk of getting so many early commitments.

"If a recruit has a bad injury or does something stupid, a variety of things, I often wonder why they offer so early," Newberg said. "You never know what they'll do as a senior. Do they get lazy?

"I think Aaron will go in there and work his tail off, but committing early adds more pressure. You have to live up to it."

Murray said committing early relieved a lot of stress. It also allowed him to help persuade other blue-chip stars across the country that Georgia should be on their mind.

"I try not to bug them too much," Murray said. "I don't want to be like a recruiter. I'm just some kid who's gone through the recruiting process. I'm just trying to help them out the best I can.

"I obviously favor Georgia and want to get some guys to Georgia with me."


----------



## Danuwoa (May 5, 2008)

Success breeds success.  Things are looking good.  It would be nice to get Marlon Brown.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2008)

q&a with Toby Jackson.

Part I: Jackson talks Recruiting and UGA


Jackson is a monster off the edge at defensive end. 
What is your current size and do you have a target weight for your arrival to Georgia?

"Right now I am 6-foot-4 260-pounds and I think I want to keep that."


What is your workout plans for the next few months as you prepare for UGA?

"Mainly it is conditioning. They say my strength will come in Athens they just want me to be fast and fit."


What was your favorite part of the recruiting process?

"I think my favorite part was getting to know different environments and how different coaches interact and run their programs."


What was the least favorite part about the recruiting process?

"The constant calling, calling, calling from coaches and other people."


Is playing as a freshman important?

"It is important to me, but any player would be lying to say different. If I earn the right then I will, but if not then that's ok."


How strong was your relationship with your recruiting coach?

"Me and Coach Garner get along real well. I actually just got off the phone with him a minute ago. We joke around and kid each other a lot."


Did you read any recruiting websites during the process?

" I read some but I try to block the media out. I talk to reporters for tv, radio and internet all the time, but I don't go back and look at opinion too much."


What was the biggest reason you chose Georgia?

"I think it was the tradition and atmosphere. It's a program that is elite and close to home. Why go to Southern Cal or Miami when I have it right here at home."


If you were not heading to Georgia, where you be going to play college football?

"I think I would have been going to Miami if not for UGA."


How was Georgia's recruiting different from the other schools that were pursuing you?

"I liked UGA because they did not focus on me and football. At Georgia they talked to me about growing as a person and they got to know me on a life level. They knew I was good at football but they wanted to make sure I was a good person too and I liked that."


How would you describe Coach Richt?

"he is a Christian man and a big family man. He is not only a coach, but a brother or father figure. We talk about life and he is a mentor to all of us."


What areas of your game do you feel you need to improve on to be successful at UGA?

"I need to improve my speed and also playing under control, sometimes I let it loose and play 100mph sometimes which leads to me overrunning missing plays.."


----------



## rex upshaw (May 20, 2008)

dawgs now have 2 qb's going to the elite 11.  murray had already been selected and now mettenberger is going as well.  very strong...and stafford will be there as well , working the camp.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 20, 2008)

A friend of mine recently had lunch with Coach Richt and he ask the coach what kind of team will Georgia have this year. The coach replied" We are going to be very exciting to watch!"


----------



## rex upshaw (May 20, 2008)

Woody's Janitor said:


> A friend of mine recently had lunch with Coach Richt and he ask the coach what kind of team will Georgia have this year. The coach replied" We are going to be very exciting to watch!"



especially if aj makes his grades.  we should know about that shortly.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 20, 2008)

I can't wait!!


----------



## MCBUCK (May 20, 2008)

Hey Rex !!  Thanks for the constant updates.  Helps keep me saine in an insane world.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 20, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Hey Rex !!  Thanks for the constant updates.  Helps keep me saine in an insane world.




yeah man.  i am getting fired up.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 20, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> yeah man.  i am getting fired up.



Me too!!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 21, 2008)

from rambo's coach

Tell us about Rambo's play in 2007.

Rambo will start out at safety for the Dawgs. 
"Bacarri is a phenomenal athlete, and we probably played him out of position a lot because he could do so many things for us. We were so short handed, so he did so many good things for us on both sides of the ball. If he would have been at a bigger school, then he would not have been put into these situations, but he returned punts and kick-offs, he played quarterback, receiver, safety, cornerback, linebacker, and even some defensive end. He was just a super athlete that stayed on the field all of the time. He did the best he could for us in al of those situations, and he sprained his MCL in the second ball game against Westover, so tried to play through that too."

"He is a fantastic player that brought a lot to our program, and he gave us all he had. In the perfect situation, he probably would have been a first team all-state safety, but we had to use him at corner most of the time. He had a fantastic year moving around, and leading us to the playoffs."


How has he improved while you have been coaching him?


"He has something special about him that you can see in a great football player. I remember when I first saw him in some drills as an eighth grader, I knew he was going to be a good one. I did not know he was going to be quite as good as he turned out to be, but I saw something in him immediately."

"He improved every day, and he is one of those guys that came out every day and gave you everything he had. He basically never had a bad day practicing or playing a game. I have coached for 36 years, and Bacarri is the first kid I have ever coached that never missed one day of practice. He was there doing what we asked him to do every day, and that is why he became the player he became."


Tell us about him off the field when football isn't involved.


"Goo (Rambo's nickname) has a lot of confidence in himself, but he is not cocky. If you did not know him, then you would believe their is some cockiness about him, but he just believes in himself, and he believes he can do anything at any time. He loves to be in one on one situations offensively and defensively, and he always believes he is going to come out on top. He is a little shy in this rural South Georgia town because there are never cameras in your face or anything like that, but once he gets to Georgia, and is around that for a while, he will grow with it."


How hard will it be to replace him next year?


"Goo" played QB, DB, WR, LB, and special teams for the Indians. 
"You can't – there is absolutely no way to replace a Bacarri Rambo at Seminole County. I have been very, very fortunate in 36 years to coach some great ones at small schools. I have had the Callaway kids, Charles Grant, Brandon Miller, and now Bacarri, so I have been fortunate to have those great kids, but you can't replace guys like that. The thing we have to do, is to take the kids that we have, and to let them be themselves, see what type of talent they have, and then put them in position to get the most out of their talent."



How excited should the Georgia fans be about Jackson?



"I hope Georgia fans see great things in Rambo. I predict he will be a great player there. Of course, Georgia is loaded with great athletes because they have had great success in recruiting, so he is going to have some competition unlike he has had in high school. He is a perfectionist, and he wants to excel at everything he does, so I think him being around those great players in Athens will only make him better. He will persevere, he will come through, and I think all of us will see a lot of exciting football out of him."


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> from rambo's coach
> 
> Tell us about Rambo's play in 2007.
> 
> ...



Sweet!!  Can't wait to see Bacarri do his thing in the RED and Black!!


----------



## chadair (May 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sweet!!  Can't wait to see Bacarri do his thing in the RED and Black!!



sounds like a bad rum


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 21, 2008)

chadair said:


> sounds like a bad rum


 
That it does...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2008)

chadair said:


> sounds like a bad rum



  Yeah I guess maybe it does.  A rum I would stay away from.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 23, 2008)

UGASports.com has put together this 2008 signee update to give you the opportunity to learn more about the recruit and more about the actual person. We have put together ten questions that he answers as the recruit and ten questions that he answers as himself. Get to know who you will cheering for in the future inside. The 2008 signee featured inside is Marcus Dowtin.

Part I: Dowtin talks Recruiting and UGA


Dowtin plans to arrive in Athens at around 220-pounds. 
What is your current size and do you have a target weight for your
arrival to Georgia?

"I am currently 220-pounds and I plan on making it at the same weight."


What is your workout plans as you prepare for UGA?

"Since the off-season I have picked my workout up tremendously working out twice a day five times a week."


What was your favorites part of the recruiting process?

"My favorite part was my visits."


What was the least favorite part about the recruiting process?

"My least favorite part was the constant phone calls."


How strong was your relationship with your recruiting coach?

"Coach Ball and my relationship was good. He kept in touch and let me know nothing but the truth."


Did you read any recruiting websites during the process?

"I kept up weekly with the recruiting process of many across the country."


What was the biggest reason you chose Georgia?

"The environment and the coaching staff sold me."


If you were not heading to Georgia, where you be going to play college
football?

"I would have taken a longer look at Tennessee."


How was Georgia's recruiting different from the other schools that were
pursuing you?

"They kept it 100 percent real with me and they let me know their goals for me and the opportunity I will have at Georgia."


How would you describe Coach Richt?

"Coach Richt is a stand up guy he is a role model to many and especially
me."


What areas of your game do you feel you need to improve on to be
successful at UGA?

"I think I need to improve on my hitting skills I need to add a little more explosiveness."


Part II: Get to know Dowtin off the field


He could play any of the three linebacker spots for Coach Jancek. 
What are your three favorite restaurants?

"Pizza Hut, TGI Fridays, and Ruby Tuesdays."


What CD is in your car right now?

"Gucci Man remix"


What are three of your favorite movies?

"American Gangster, Rudy, Menace to Society."


What do you like to do in your free time?

"I like to work out and spend time with females."


Tell us something people may not know about yourself.

"I am a funny guy I like joking around a lot."


Is there one television show that you just can't miss?

"College Hill."


Who is the hottest female in entertainment?

"Kim Kardashian."


If you could trade places with anyone else in this world, who would it
be and why?

"I am satisfied with the life I live and I would change it for the world."


Who has had the biggest influence in your life growing up?

"My family is my biggest influence."


Anything else you want to say to the Bulldog Nation?

"I am coming soon and I am ready to show the world that I am the best at
what I do."


----------



## rex upshaw (May 27, 2008)

with the mlb draft coming up, we will know soon whether or not avery is going to be coming to athens.  he batted close to 600 this pasy year and baseball america has him rated as a top 60 prospect, somewhere around 56.  my guess is that he is going to go the baseball route, but time will tell.  his is a great athlete and i would love to have him in athens, but i think baseball is his meal ticket.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> with the mlb draft coming up, we will know soon whether or not avery is going to be coming to athens.  he batted close to 600 this pasy year and baseball america has him rated as a top 60 prospect, somewhere around 56.  my guess is that he is going to go the baseball route, but time will tell.  his is a great athlete and i would love to have him in athens, but i think baseball is his meal ticket.



Yeah I'm thinking that too.  I know we still have a great class without him but it seems like we could have used that scholarship on someone that we knew wanted to play football.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 27, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I'm thinking that too.  I know we still have a great class without him but it seems like we could have used that scholarship on someone that we knew wanted to play football.



i think they took this into account when they offered him and ended offering another player as well.  we were cutting it close on scholarships and if we do get him to come to athens, will most likely have to rely on someone taking a medical hardship or use the scholarship opened up by barnes departure.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 27, 2008)

word is that aj green is fully qualified and will be moving to athens june 2nd.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 28, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> word is that aj green is fully qualified and will be moving to athens june 2nd.



Good deal!!  Thanks rex.  That's great news.  Man he made us sweat didn't he?  Well I may start a whole seperate thread about this but I know football is just around the corner do you know why?  I got my Lyndi's college football preseason magazine yesterday!!  Knowshon is on the cover.  They have us picked to win it all and there are several good articles about our Dawgs and one in particular about Knowshon.  They have him picked to win the Heisman.  I don't know if any or all of that will happen but it has sure got me fired up!!  You can almost feel football in the air.  Man I can't wait!!  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 5, 2008)

Two-sport star recruit tests options
By Marc Weiszer   |   marc.weiszer@onlineathens.com   |   Story updated at 11:40 PM on Wednesday, June 4, 2008 
Xavier Avery is counting down to the moment when the two-sport standout can focus entirely on the singular game that he plans to make his livelihood.

That comes today when Major League Baseball holds its draft starting at 2 p.m.

"I'm just sitting and waiting for the draft," Avery said. "I'm just excited. I'm ready to go play pro baseball."

The Georgia football signee from Cedar Grove High School in Ellenwood has his heart set on running the base paths, not running between the hedges.

Baseball America pegs Avery as the 59th overall prospect, but ESPN.com does not list Avery among its top 75. Oakland last year reportedly paid the No. 59 overall pick, Oklahoma State outfielder Corey Brown, a $544,000 signing bonus.

The only thing that may be able to keep Avery from signing a pro contract is a lowball offer to the center fielder.

"I'm suspecting that he'll go," said Theophilus Griffin, Avery's father. "They told me that he's one of the fastest in college and professional base running. As far as I'm concerned he's the fastest baseball player they can find. I think that's going to be enough for them to grab him and develop him."

Avery said earlier this week that he had not spoken lately to any Georgia football coaches ("I think they already know the situation I'm in," he said) but that they had probably been in touch with his advisors at Career Sports & Entertainment, which also happens to represent Bulldogs coach Mark Richt along with former Georgia star Jeff Keppinger and Brave Jeff Francoeur. Avery is being advised by former Georgia Tech player Victor Menocal.

"I don't know what his trigger point is," Richt said last week at the SEC spring meetings in Destin, Fla. "I think everybody has an idea what it is going in and then when it actually happens they say 'I might go if I'm a first-rounder.' All of a sudden if they're a third-rounder they say 'Maybe I will.' Sometimes kids get drafted lower and they get draft money higher so I don't know."


Bulldogs safety signee Sanders Commings from Westside in Augusta also could be drafted. He says Arizona and Cincinnati have talked to him about possibly taking him in the fourth to fifth round.

"They've got to come big if they want to get me," said Commings, a center fielder.

While Commings was already on campus Monday with other football signees, Avery scrimmaged at the East Cobb baseball complex in front of Braves scouts, along with other draft prospects.

Atlanta, which has looked favorably on Georgia products in the draft, has the No. 40, 64 and 70th selections. The latter came when Georgia pitcher Joshua Fields returned to school after being selected in the second round last year.

Atlanta used the No. 14 overall pick last year on Avery's East Cobb teammate Jason Heyward.

Tampa Bay, Philadelphia, Milwaukee and the Chicago Cubs are among teams that have worked Avery out.

"Baseball has always been my first love," Avery said. "I did football, too, for fun and to keep busy."

Avery also ran track in high school.

"I can only imagine how good he's going to become when baseball becomes primary with him and he's not doing everything else," said East Cobb Baseball president Guerry Baldwin.

The 6-foot, 185-pound Avery hit .561 with eight homers, 24 RBI and 35 stolen bases as a senior.

"He has a tool that you can't develop, can't really coach and teach," Georgia baseball coach David Perno said of Avery's speed.

That speed can be used to run down fly balls in the outfield or beat out infield grounders for base hits.

Avery has played baseball since he was five, but his game has become more refined since he began making the 40-mile drive from his home to East Cobb when he was 15.

"He's recognized there's a greater degree of opportunity," Griffin said. "It's the same way with Francoeur leaving football."



Published in the Athens Banner-Herald on 060508


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish Xavier the best but hey, if things don't go as planned I would love to have him playing between the hedges!!  Good luck Xavier.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 5, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wish Xavier the best but hey, if things don't go as planned I would love to have him playing between the hedges!!  Good luck Xavier.




agree on both....but i would be surprised if he doesn't go play baseball, that's where his heart is and knows that is his meal ticket.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2008)

Good luck th avery....can't blame the kid and he was completely honest with the uga coaching staff through the whole process...basically letting them know that if got drafted, close to where he was projected, then he was gone.  the dawgs knowing this, might have oversigned a bit.


Georgia FB signee would choose baseball
By Carter Strickland | Thursday, June 5, 2008, 07:12 PM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Athens — Given his choice Xavier Avery doesn’t hesitate.

“I want to go play baseball,” said the Georgia football signee. “This is what I worked so hard for. That is what I want.”

Avery has that chance. The Cedar Grove standout was selected 50th overall by the Baltimore Orioles in Thursday’s major-league Draft. Current Georgia baseball players Gordon Beckham and Joshua Fields were selected with the eighth and 10th picks by the Chicago White Sox and Seattle, respectively.

That pair’s future is certain. Avery’s is pretty clear, but he is not 100 percent certain that baseball is the path he will take at this time.

“I am going to sit down and talk to coach [Mark] Richt about it,” Avery said. “I still have to do some negotiating.”

The negotiating will come with the Orioles. If Avery doesn’t get the contract he wants, there is a chance he could still come to Georgia to play football and baseball. A very, very slim chance. 

“Ever since I was young and I went to the Braves stadium and saw that I kept telling myself, ‘I want to be out there one day,’” Avery said. “That’s what I want to do.

“I want to go play baseball,” he reiterated.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2008)

i think our only academic casualty is toby jackson...who is a stud.  i really think he could have come in and got some playing time this year.  in any event, i'm assuming he will be headed to hargrave and will be back in athens in january.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 6, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i think our only academic casualty is toby jackson...who is a stud.  i really think he could have come in and got some playing time this year.  in any event, i'm assuming he will be headed to hargrave and will be back in athens in january.



Toby is a stud for sure but I think with our defensive line he wouldn't have seen the field much anyway if he saw it at all.  I think this is a blessing.  Most of the guys who go to Hargrave for a year really seem to benefit from it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 6, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> Good luck th avery....can't blame the kid and he was completely honest with the uga coaching staff through the whole process...basically letting them know that if got drafted, close to where he was projected, then he was gone.  the dawgs knowing this, might have oversigned a bit.
> 
> 
> Georgia FB signee would choose baseball
> ...




Good luck to Xavier.  I hope big things happen for him and I'm happy for him.  Like you said rex he was up front and honest with us the whole way and didn't leave us in any kind of a lurch as a way to stroke his own ego.  Go get em Xavier!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Boling agrees to resolution with Judicial Affairs

Offensive guard Clint Boling agreed to an informal resolution with the university's Office of Judicial Programs on Tuesday for his DUI arrest last month in Alpharetta.

Boling admitted to code-of-conduct violations for underage drinking and alcohol-related misconduct for the DUI, according to the resolution obtained by the Banner-Herald.

He is on probation for a year and would be suspended from school for another alcohol violation. In addition, he must complete an alcohol/drug education program and complete 40 hours of community service.

Boling will have to sit out at least one game under Athletic Association policy, but Richt hasn't determined the exact length.



Help on way at fullback

Georgia is turning to a pair of walk-on linebackers to provide depth to what's turned into a thin fullback position.

Benjamin Boyd and Justin Fields will shore up the position after starter Brannan Southerland underwent foot surgery last week that could keep him out until the fifth game of the season.

Richt has been told Southerland's recovery period is "a 12- to 16-week process."

With Fred Munzenmaier suspended the first two games following an alcohol-related arrest, Shaun Chapas is the lone available scholarship fullback.

"We better have three guys that know what to do," Richt said. "We looked at our personnel and we were like 'Who's tough enough to do this job? Who's smart enough and who's willing enough to make this sacrifice?"



Recruit not in fold yet

Defensive end Toby Jackson from Griffin is still trying to qualify academically. Jackson said he will take the ACT on Saturday in hopes of being eligible to report later this summer.

"If everything comes out right, I'll be at Georgia right before camp," Jackson said by phone.

The backup plan is for him to attend Hargrave Military Academy in Chatham, Va., for a semester.

Richt has spoken to signee Xavier Avery of Cedar Grove since Baltimore picked him 50th in the baseball draft last week. Avery is more than likely to sign a pro contact.

"He's not sure how long it's going to take him to figure out what to do," Richt said. "I said 'Keep me in the loop.' "


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 11, 2008)

Being thin at fullback...I have a question.....Samuels ?  He may be big enough, and is definitely faster than the average FB....young, but he is strong and smart enough.
Is he for sure going to redshirt ?  Could he be utilized at the FB slot ?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Being thin at fullback...I have a question.....Samuels ?  He may be big enough, and is definitely faster than the average FB....young, but he is strong and smart enough.
> Is he for sure going to redshirt ?  Could he be utilized at the FB slot ?



don't want to waste samuel as a fb....i think the guys we have will be just fine until our starter is back.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 11, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> don't want to waste samuel as a fb....i think the guys we have will be just fine until our starter is back.


Munzemeier and Chappas are decent...Chappas may even be better this year too.  The surety of playing time for the two of them should create competetion and that is always a good thing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with rex, I think putting Samuel at fullback would be at worst a mistake, at best just unnecessary.  I really think Chappas is going to do a good job.  Richt praised him all last season and basically said that the only reason he wasn't seeing the field was because you couldn't just yank a guy like Southerland.  If not mistaken he is faster than Southerland.   Chappas is a good one, he'll do fine.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 8, 2008)

UGA's Allen on watch list for Jim Thorpe Award


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 07/08/08

Georgia's Asher Allen is one of 40 players on the watch list for the Jim Thorpe Award, given annually to college football's best defensive back.

Allen, a Tucker native, made 11 starts last season, with 64 tackles, three interceptions and two sacks. He also returned 28 kicks for a school-record 690 yards.

Allen and defensive tackle Jeff Owens are also on the Lott Trophy watch list. The Lott trophy is given to the nation's top college defensive player.

The Thorpe award is voted on by 50 sportswriters, sportscasters and former players.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 9, 2008)

Chapas suddenly a starter-

As far as Shaun Chapas is concerned, not one thing has changed.
Sure, the redshirt sophomore is slated to start at least the first two games at fullback for Georgia with Brannan Southerland out injured and Fred Munzenmaier serving a two-game suspension. But when it comes to preparing for the Bulldogs' 2008 campaign, Chapas says everything is status quo.

"Even if Brannan hadn't gotten injured I would have come in with the same mindset to get better and improve from the spring on the things I need to improve on," Chapas told UGASports. "When he went down, I wasn't expecting it. I know he wasn't expecting it. We're just going to roll with the punches and see what happens." 

Nothing against Chapas: Head man Mark Richt is very confident in the Florida native's ability to serve as a lead blocker for tailback Knowshon Moreno and as an occasional outlet for quarterback Matthew Stafford.

However, until Munzenmaier and Southerland return, the position will remain extremely thin. Former Oconee County standout Josh Sailors was the only other fullback listed on Georgia's roster until the Bulldogs moved backup linebacker Justin Fields to the position last month. 

"I've got some big shoes to feel, but hopefully I can do some of the same things that he (Southerland) did," Chapas said. "He's one of the best in my opinion, I'm just going to work hard and see what I can do."

Physically, Chapas said he's in the best shape of his life.

After playing at 235 last fall Chapas now weighs 242 after he added seven pounds of muscle to his 6-foot-2 frame and plans to be even bigger than that before preseason workouts begin on Aug. 4.

"I've gained some weight, some good weight. It's muscle. I'm just trying to get myself stronger and faster," Chapas said. "But I plan on getting a little bit bigger. I always try to be a little heavy going into practice because it (weight) can be hard to keep on. We lose a lot during two-a-days."

Although he'll be replacing Southerland in body, Chapas is confident his buddy will be there helping him along the way.

He has for the past two years, so why stop now?

"Ever since I got here three years ago, Brannan's always been there like a big brother. He's helped me with everything. He's always been the first one to take me under his wing since Day One," Chapas said. "If he sees me doing something that I can improve on, something that he knows, he'll let me know. It's kind of different now since we're not practicing, but I can guarantee you when we put on the pads he'll be out there watching my every move and coaching me up."

Chapas saw action in all 13 games for Georgia last fall, albeit in a limited role with 11 rushes for 41 yards and three catches for 22.

Of course, Chapas' main responsibility will be to help open holes for Moreno, a task he takes very seriously.

"One thing about blocking for the best, you've really got to be on top of your game," said Chapas. "But we've got some great backs besides him, and I plan on doing my best for all of them. Caleb's outstanding and I think Richard Samuel and Dontavius Jackson both have some unbelievable raw talent as far as being that young and doing that well. I know I was impressed this spring. I can see them doing great things.

"What was Richard when he got here, 16? I remember I asked him if he could drive. I wasn't even sure if he could drive a car. But seriously, he's so young and so good. I can't wait to see him."

Southerland believes the Bulldog National will like what they see in Chapas as well, starting with the season-opener against Georgia Southern.

"Shaun's very smart and very athletic. This summer he has developed more physically. He's put on the weight, but he's very athletic," Southerland said. "The weight-gain hasn't affected his running at all. I'm excited to see him in camp. He's got all the tools to be a great fullback. He showed it in the games he played last year that he's got the ability."

Chapas just wants to do Southerland proud.

Not only have the two become close friends, but their families have as well. 

"My mom has more questions for me about Brannan than about me, but that's good," Chapas laughed. "As far as I can tell, he's handling his situation as good as he can. It's got to be frustrating but he doesn't show it. If he is, he's rolling with the punches and making the most of his situation."

Much like Chapas hopes to do at fullback this fall.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 9, 2008)

Good stuff rex.  I think Chappas is going to do a great job.  he's a hoss and will really help us out until Southerland gets back.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 9, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good stuff rex.  I think Chappas is going to do a great job.  he's a hoss and will really help us out until Southerland gets back.




i agree, i think we should be fine until southerland gets back and i like the fact that he is looking to be a little bigger than 245.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 9, 2008)

Football season never ends for players
By Chip Towers | Wednesday, July 9, 2008, 10:20 AM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

For us football season is three intense months in the fall followed by a brief bowl season. But for today’s football players it is truly a year-round endeavor.

I say this after spending yesterday afternoon over at the Georgia football complex. While it’s just the second week in July, these guys were going at it like it was the middle of September. Of course, there are no pads involved and no footballs either, for that matter. This time of year it is about pure conditioning.

On that note, I ran into quarterback Matthew Stafford and spoke with him very briefly. From my perspective, he appears to be in the best condition he’s been in since he’s been at Georgia. All I could go by was looks but there was virtually no sign of the pudginess that’s always been part of Matt’s physique. He actually looks taller.

Anyway, I interviewed Prince Miller and Chris Davis while I was over there for some things I’m working on and asked them about staying in Athens all summer and working out and running daily.

“Other than a full schedule of classes, it’s not too bad,” Miller said. “It’s the time when you really get to know your teammates and kind of build a bond with each other”

Davis said the summer is beneficial academically. “It’s a time to help your grades,” he said. “Classes aren’t as big and you can get a lot of help from professors one-on-one. I look at it as a GPA booster. In general, you can be looser and freer. It’s not as intense. I like the summer.”

I also got a chance to talk linebacker Marcus Washington for a few minutes. Marcus is recovering from shoulder surgery after injuring it again in spring practice. Originally he was expected to miss the whole season but he told me Tuesday he’ll be coming back in October. That’d be a bonus for the Dogs if he does.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 10, 2008)

Future Georgia QBs headed to California camp
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Oconee County’s Zach Mettenberger and Aaron Murray of Plant Senior High in Tampa, Fla., a pair of Georgia commits, have been invited to participate in next week’s Elite 11 quarterback camp in Laguna Beach, Calif.

Mettenberger is looking forward to going head-to-head with his future teammate in the prestigious four-day camp that begins on Monday.

“Competition is just part of it,” Mettenberger said. “Aaron and I are friends, and we text on occasion. 

“But I kind of approach our situation like [current Georgia quarterbacks Matthew] Stafford and [Joe] Cox. Joe isn’t the starter, but he and Matt are best friends. 

“I definitely want to have a friendship with Aaron. [As for playing time,] we’ll see down the road who the coaches like more at the time.”

Mettenberger will return from California next week in time to attend a mini-camp in Athens.

“I’ve already been to Georgia’s two day camp and the one day camp,” he said. “They’re having a nighttime camp on Friday July 18. I’ll be going to that one too.”


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 10, 2008)

dawgs picked up their 12th verbal....got jordan love, 6-1 185 lb db out of virginia....runs a 4.4 




Georgia lands 12th commitment of 2009
By Michael Carvell | Thursday, July 10, 2008, 06:08 PM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Jordan Love of Glen Allen, Va., who said he was told by Georgia’s coaches that they were going to sign only one cornerback for next year, filled that vacany by committing to the Bulldogs on Thursday.

“I called Coach Richt on his cell phone, he sounded like he was with his family,” Love said. “He didn’t recognize my number because I usually call from my mom’s phone. But when he realized it was me, he was glad I was calling. I told him I’m ready to commit, and he seemed excited.”

With 22 scholarship offers, Love is considered one of the nation’s top cornerbacks. He picked Georgia over Florida and Penn State, and called the other finalists to let them know he is going to sign with the Bulldogs.

Love is highly coveted because he offers a rare combination of size (6 foot, 185 lbs), speed (4.41) and athleticism at cornerback. 

Georgia assistant Tony Ball observed Love during spring drills and extended an offer later the same night. Love fell in love with Georgia after visiting the campus last month: “It was a great experience. The coaching staff really made me feel like it was home. I have been thinking about committing ever since then.

“My mom told me to follow my heart. She told me whatever makes me happy, would make her happy. And I decided it made me happy to go ahead and commit to Georgia.”

How did Georgia land one of Virginia’s top players? Love said competing for SEC and national championships was appealing, and that he had relatives living nearby, with his father in Atlanta and brother in Spartanburg, S.C.

Georgia now has 12 commitments, including defensive back Shawn Williams of Early County. Love said Georgia defensive coordinator Willie Martinez projects Williams to play safety, and that they were targeting one elite cornerback.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 11, 2008)

updated roster, injuries and suspensions taken into account.

hit the link....cut and paste didn't work.

http://uga.rivals.com/cdepthtext.asp?SID=878

prince miller is up to 190 lbs
durham is now at 210.......

and richard samuel checks in at 220.....i think he is still 17 years old.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 11, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> updated roster, injuries and suspensions taken into account.
> 
> hit the link....cut and paste didn't work.
> 
> ...



Good stuff rex!!  Man Samuel is going to be a monster!!  I can't wait to see him but it will be a while.  Sounds good.  I was surprised Mike Moore was behind Toney Wilson after the way he showed out in the G Day game.  Man come on Football season!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 11, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was surprised Mike Moore was behind Toney Wilson after the way he showed out in the G Day game. QUOTE]
> 
> not to worry, depth chart at the wr positions doesn't mean all that much....we will be rotating these guys constantly.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 11, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised Mike Moore was behind Toney Wilson after the way he showed out in the G Day game. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 11, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> rex upshaw said:
> 
> 
> > You know I would really love to see Mo Mass have a great senior season.
> ...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 14, 2008)

G Day games and real game day is two very different things too.  

What surprised me was seeing that Durham was listed at 215 !  The kid has great hands....ZERO drops last year, and was decent with YAC too...down field speed is decnt ebnough but with the added 10-15 lbs on a 6'5" frame he will be tough to handle for a 185 DB.  I say between him, the big ol Harris boy and MoMass Stafford may have a better than expected air mail package this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 14, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> G Day games and real game day is two very different things too.
> 
> What surprised me was seeing that Durham was listed at 215 !  The kid has great hands....ZERO drops last year, and was decent with YAC too...down field speed is decnt ebnough but with the added 10-15 lbs on a 6'5" frame he will be tough to handle for a 185 DB.  I say between him, the big ol Harris boy and MoMass Stafford may have a better than expected air mail package this year.



I think that's probably right.  people have had fun talking about our receivers and acting like all we will be able to do is run.  I hope they keep on believing that because their defenses are going to end up looking pretty stupid if they do.  I agree G Day is not the real thing but you have to figure that if a guy does well in practice, you give him a shot to see if he can do it when it counts.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 18, 2008)

UGA 'anticipating' Munson's return to booth


The Associated Press

Published on: 07/18/08

Athens — Georgia athletics director Damon Evans says he is "anticipating" the return of radio play-by-play announcer Larry Munson for home games this season following Munson's brain surgery.

The 85-year-old Munson has not yet made his return official for his 43rd season as the voice of the Georgia network.


"I'm anticipating that Larry will be there," Evans told the Athens Banner-Herald.

"Larry's the play-by-play guy for the University of Georgia and I'm excited that he is. The most important thing is I want Larry's health to be good for him and whatever Larry decides, we'll deal with it and move forward. Right now that's what the expectations are."

Munson had blood clots removed from his brain on April 4.

"From what I know, Larry's doing well," Evans said, adding he has visited Munson since the surgery.

One of Munson's family members said a statement from Munson should come within a couple of weeks. The family member said he anticipated a "very positive statement for the Bulldog Nation."

Neil Williamson, WSB radio director of sports marketing, said he recently spoke with Munson for about 20 minutes.

"He sounded great," Williamson said. "It's Larry's gig and we sure hope and fully expect he'll be there against Georgia Southern."

Georgia opens its season at home against Georgia Southern on Aug. 30.

Munson worked only home games and a game at Georgia Tech last season. His normal color analyst, Scott Howard, took over play-by-play duties on road games, and former Georgia quarterback Eric Zeier joined the broadcast team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2008)

UGA quarterbacks gather near Los Angeles for Elite 11 camp


Georgia’s quarterbacks of the present and future are working out together on the other side of the country.

Georgia starter Matthew Stafford is a camp counselor at the Elite 11, which is held near Los Angeles. Oconee County’s Zach Mettenberger and Aaron Murray of Tampa, Fla., who have both committed to Georgia, are two of the 12 high school quarterbacks from across the nation participating in the four-day camp that ends Thursday.

“There’s a lot of Bulldogs in the house,” said camp instructor Tee Martin over the telephone. Martin was quarterback for Tennessee’s 1998 national championship team.

Murray is Georgia’s most prominent 2009 commitment, choosing the Bulldogs over 53 other scholarship offers. The 6-foot-1, 200-pounder plays in the shotgun formation at Plant High, but has been switched to a different offensive scheme at camp.

“If there are question marks about Aaron, it’s if he can make the transition to taking snaps under center, which is what he’ll have to do when he gets to Georgia,” Martin said. “He has been doing it 100-percent of the time here and … looks phenomenal.”

Will Murray’s height be a concern in college? “There’s only a couple of inches that separate Aaron and [Stafford]. He’s shorter, but I don’t think he’ll get his passes knocked down a lot because he has such a high release point. Also, he’s very fast and athletic, and will be able to [scramble] to throw in the passing lanes.”

The 6-5, 235-pound Mettenberger is a classic pocket passer and has won rave reviews with his arm strength. Said Martin: “He was standing flat-footed and throwing balls to me 50 yards away with a zip. You just don’t see many high school kids with that type of velocity.”

Stafford is one of several Elite 11 alumni serving as counselors, along with Missouri’s Chase Daniel and Colt McCoy of Texas, among others. Georgia begins preseason practice next week.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 29, 2008)

Good problem to have-

There are a lot of coaches who would like to have Georgia's problem when it comes to shaking out its rotation at defensive end.
Truthfully, it's not a problem at all. A question, yes: Problem, no way.

"It's just going to be a matter of finding the right combinations, I think" Georgia coach Mark Richt said. "We think we've got some great young players. We lost a great one in Marcus Howard, but we've got some very good talent who we feel will be able to step in and do a good job."

With apparently so many options at defensive end, it might be a little difficult for Georgia fans to keep up with whose in the game at a given time this fall. 


Even with the loss of backup Michael Lemon, who was dismissed from the team recently, Georgia appears to have so much depth at the position that his absence should not make much difference at all. However, exactly how position coach Jon Fabris elects to use his players remains one of the preseason's biggest questions. 

Junior Roderick Battle believes he has a very good idea. Battle said Georgia's Sugar Bowl win over Hawaii gave the Bulldogs' defensive ends a favorable taste of what life might be like this fall as Fabris rotated players in and out to keep them fresh against the Warriors' run-and-shoot offense. "I think the Sugar Bowl motivated lot of people who might have been in the back of the depth chart," Battle said. "Our coaches want to give us the best opportunity to win and I think that they want to rotate us a lot. You've got a chance to play, that's a big motivator."

The Bulldogs won't go as far as rotating defensive ends out every single play. But with teammates like Jarius Wynn, Jeremy Lomax, Demarcus Dobbs, Neland Ball, and Justin Houston and each listed among the four-deep at both spots, Battle said the depth will definitely be a boon for the team come fall. "It wouldn't be anything that extreme but with a lot of the spread offenses out there where it's their goal to tire out the defense, I think that's a big thing that you have depth to roll guys in and out it gives you an advantage," Battle said. "I definitely think we're in good shape." 

Whichever way the Bulldogs decide to go, look for Battle to lead the way. 

With preseason workouts now less than a week away Battle, along with senior Lomax, have taken it up themselves to make all the defensive ends are on the same working page. 

"I try to lead by example because I think I'm a hard worker. I try to show people that I'll work hard. I want them to know that if I can do it, you can do it," Battle said. "I had great leaders when I was here, Will Thompson my freshman year and Quentin Moses. I just try to take what they taught me and give to somebody else. Obviously, we've got a lot to work hard for, but we've got a pretty good tradition in our position. Even just that should be enough motivation for us as we move forward." 

Battle said incoming freshmen Jeremy Longo and Cornelius Washington have also made some early strides. 

"They're just eager to learn, eager to do," Battle said. "That's definitely a good sign. It's easy to see that both of those guys are ready to work." 

Physically, Battle said Washington looks like he's ready to play now. Listed at 6-4 and 220 pounds, the former Burke County standout reminds Battle of a young Lomax, and someone who could make a significant impact at defensive end before his career is done. 

"He's a pretty athletic dude," Battle said. "He and Lomax do look alike; same body shape, same everything." 

But like every first-year player, Battle says all freshmen obviously have much yet to learn. That's why summer workouts were such a key. 

"It was important, just by everybody getting here and being with each other, the older guys helping out the younger guys and even the younger guys helping out the older guys," Battle said. "It was important just getting to know each other before we hit the field in August."


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 29, 2008)

32 days


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 30, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> 32 days



It's almost time.  Finally.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 30, 2008)

Banks drawing attention on solid UGA defense

Sophomore wants to 'uphold the tradition' in Ga. secondary

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 07/30/08

It's hard to get noticed in a secondary loaded with veteran talent such as Asher Allen, CJ Byrd, Reshad Jones, Prince Miller and Bryan Evans. But strong safety Quentin Banks has managed to draw attention, even though he has only eight tackles and no interceptions.

Banks, a 6-foot-2, 210-pound sophomore from Warner Robins, has created buzz because of his reputation and potential. This season he hopes to convert all that into production.

Banks sat down with staff writer Chip Towers for a conversation in a series we call "Five Questions."


Q: I think I've heard people compare you to (former Bulldog) Greg Blue ever since you signed out of Houston County High. How do you feel about that?

A. I've heard the Greg Blue comment quite a bit, too, but I don't mind at all. To be compared to a great player like that is an honor. As far as height and size I guess I'm pretty much there. But he was an All-American so I've got to get up to that level and I'm not quite there yet. I do think my style of play is similar to Blue's as far as trying to be a physical safety and bring a lot of contact. I strive to what he did and that's something I look forward to doing.


Q. What does it mean to play safety for the Bulldogs?

A: There have been a lot of great safeties here, Blue and Thomas Davis and Sean Jones and Jermaine Phillips. I've met Greg Blue but I haven't met any of the other guys. I just hope I can play like them - uphold the tradition.


Q: What can you tell us about the secondary?

A: It's great to be a part of. There's a lot of competition. Every day somebody's pushing you to do something — to be faster, to be stronger, to cover better, to hit better. There's always competition so you can't ever relax. But as a competitor that's what you want. [Motivation] doesn't have to come from the coaches because you know the guy right next to you is going to push you.


Q: I guess you guys have the best vantage point for judging Georgia's receivers because you compete against them every day. Your assessment?

A: They're great is the only way to put it. There's a lot of talent out there. The young guys are really talented and the older guys are talented and but they also have the knowledge already, which makes them even better. It's a lot of fun competing with them and it should make us better as a secondary.


Q: What's your assessment of the overall defense?

A: We've got a lot of guys coming back. The linebacking corps, our safeties, our corners, our defensive line, there's talent and experience at every spot. There are a lot of names out there, a lot of people that have already made a big impact on this program. I think we'll be pretty good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey rex I watched him play in highschool and he was a monster!!  I think he will be a good one for us.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 31, 2008)

29 days and a wake up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 2, 2008)

Munson plans return to UGA broadcast booth


By CHIP TOWERS
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 08/01/08

Larry Munson intends to call Georgia's home football games this fall.

That's the word from Munson's oldest son, Michael, who had the university's sports communications office issue a release on the family's behalf Friday afternoon.

Munson, 85, underwent emergency brain surgery this past spring after suffering a subdural hematoma. After an extended stay in St. Mary's Hospital, Munson has been rehabilitating this summer at the Shepherd Family Center in Atlanta.

According to Friday's letter from the family, Munson thinks he'll be in the booth when the Bulldogs open the season against Georgia Southern on August 30. And like last season, he'll stick to a home-game only schedule.

"Larry is in his final weeks of rehabilitation and expects to make a full recovery," according to the statement, delivered by Michael Munson but signed "The Munson Family." "Larry has every intention of calling the Georgia home games this season and is ready for the football season to begin."

Munson, through family and friends, has declined interview requests and turned down speaking and autograph requests in order to focus his energy on preparing for the upcoming season.

In the meantime, Scott Howard will take over play-by-play duties for road games as he did last season and former Georgia quarterback Eric Zeier will provide color analysis.

The news means the legendary Munson will serve as Georgia's play-by-play voice for the 43rd consecutive season.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 3, 2008)

kris durham had some great things to say about a.j., i will post it on monday.

never mind....looks like unicoi has it covered.


----------



## sweet 16 (Aug 4, 2008)

Coach Bobo....Can he call the right play and have the right personnel on the field? Georgia is so loaded with talent and with high ranking the pressure I believe will  be play calling.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 4, 2008)

Football practice brings questions to be answered

By Marc Weiszer   |   marc.weiszer@onlineathens.com   |   Story updated at 12:45 AM on Monday, August 4, 2008 

The Bulldogs begin preseason practices this afternoon. They have four weeks to get ready for a rugged 2008 schedule. Maybe position battles now can replace incidents of players running into trouble with the law. Maybe reports of freshmen turning heads will quiet some BCS title talk.

"We can't avoid it," wide receiver Mohamed Massaquoi said. "Everywhere we go in Athens, everywhere we go in Georgia, people are talking about it. There's red and black all over the state. The fans there, everyone is expecting us to do great things and we know that. We want to do great things."

With 17 returning starters coming back from an 11-2 team that was arguably the hottest in the nation at season's end, the Bulldogs have fewer question marks than some, but here are five:

1 - Is Georgia ready to work after an offseason of hype and distractions?

The Bulldogs have spent the past several months hearing about how good they will be this season. That was validated when coaches gave them the No. 1 preseason ranking in the USA Today coaches' poll, the first time Georgia has held such a lofty perch in a major preseason poll.

Since last season, the Bulldogs have had eight players arrested and two were injured in a brawl at a downtown club on Saturday morning.

"I've been here now eight years and there's always something that happening during the summer," defensive coordinator Willie Martinez said. "It's going to happen with 18 to 22 year old kids." "There's just too many things out there for them. You try to tailor it and you don't want it to happen. They don't make good decisions. You really don't know what you have from a leadership standpoint until adversity hits.

2 - What form will the offensive line take in the next few weeks?

Georgia is still trying to find the right combination with a group that started three freshmen a year ago. Trinton Sturdivant and Kiante Tripp appear all but set at the tackles, but the interior isn't as easy to nail down. Clint Boling (reckless driving) is suspended for first game of the season. Chris Davis still could be headed back to guard if freshman Ben Jones is judged ready to go as starting center. It's still a relatively young group. The oldest player in the bunch is junior left guard Vince Vance, a junior college transfer.

"We've got to have somebody step up for leadership," offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said. "And it might not be one guy like it was last year with (Fernado) Velasco. It might be them coming together as a group. That's an area of concern."

3 - Is Blair Walsh ready for a big job?

The scholarship freshman kicker from Fort Lauderdale, Fla., was signed to take over for steady Brandon Coutu. He has the pedigree: USA Today All-USA first team offense, 14 of 20 field goals as a senior including a pair of 59 yard field goals.

"He doesn't say much, he just gets his work in and goes about his business and doesn't talk any junk," linebacker Rennie Curran said. "He's a really humble kid. I'm not too worried about it now, but I guess by the second week (of the season), if we don't have that secure kicker than I might start worrying about it."

Georgia is going to try to get Walsh, already atop the depth chart at the position, into pressure situations during preseason camp.

"I'm a pretty optimistic guy and I'm going to be very optimistic until we get halfway though camp and you're like 'Man, we're in trouble,' " Richt said. "I just feel confident that somebody's going to make me feel good."

4 - Which freshmen could make a bid for playing time?

Besides the obvious-receivers A.J. Green, Tavarres King, center Jones, tailback Richard Samuel and Walsh-keep an eye on Cordy Glenn as a possible backup offensive tackle and Carlton Thomas as a change-up running back.

Of the newcomers in the secondary--safeties Baccari Rambo, Nick Williams, Sanders Commings, cornerback/safety Makari Pugh and cornerback Brandon Boykin-two are likely to contribute on special teams or in a reserve role.

"The guys that come in that are in great shape obviously have a little bit more of an edge," Martinez said.

5 - Where will there be battles for playing time?

There may not be many starting jobs on the line, but that doesn't mean there won't be intensity at practice.

"They're fighting for playing time," Richt said.

Rod Battle and Jeremy Lomax are the most experienced defensive ends but Jarius Wynn could still win a starting job. Demarcus Dobbs and Justin Houston are also in the mix.

"If one guy can stand apart, I'm fired up," Richt said. "My guess is a lot of guys will play again in those two spots."

Martinez is concerned about safety after C.J. Byrd, Reshad Jones and Quntin Banks.

"After that, it's a little scary because of the experience," said Martinez, who has promising talent in John Knox at the position.

Highly regarded redshirt freshman Caleb King has the inside track to get carries after sophomore Knowshon Moreno, but Samuel showed coaches this spring on a consistent basis that he had a maturity well beyond his 17 years of age.

"That second team tailback is up for grabs," Bobo said.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 4, 2008)

Doesn't seem like anyhting out of the ordinary for a team to be facing right now.....Sounds like we have plenty of guys just waiting for a shot to play.  I think the best thing Richt could do would be to keep the media vultures away from the kids.  Keep their minds on 100% football.  I think we'll be ready come Aug. 30th.

I'd like to compare this article to the article that will be written in 3 weeks.

Red


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2008)

King not guaranteed No. 2 tailback

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

As it turns out, one of the better competitions of preseason camp might be at backup tailback.

Coach Mark Richt was asked after practice Tuesday what the competition was looking like at No. 3 tailback. He responded with, “There’s still competition at No. 2.”

It’s generally been assumed that the No. 2 spot would be held down by heralded redshirt freshman Caleb King and that’s how the depth chart was set coming into camp. But Georgia has continued to recruit at the position and two of its signees from last year, Richard Samuel and Dontavius Jackson, were early enrollees and went through spring practice. Carlton Thomas of Frostproof, Fla., joined the group this summer. And you can’t forget about walkon sophomore Kalvin Daniels, who has often drawn the praise of coaches.

Samuel, in particular, continues to generate positive commentary from coaches and apparently is a very cerebral player. Richt was talking about how all of them look very impressive carrying the football. The key, he said, was going to come down to how they perform “when Coach Ball walks away and goes to the sideline.” In other words, when the players have to think for themselves and carry out their assignments not only correctly but handle them excellently. That, of course, goes deeper than carrying the football. 

Again, the general thinking is that Georgia will operate with three scholarship tailbacks and the other two will redshirt. Not necessarily, Richt said.

“We’re not saying it’s etched in stone that two are going to redshirt,” he said. “Special teams are very important. Our feeling is if a player can maybe start on three special teams, that’s worth playing.”

Meanwhile, I talked to Caleb on Monday for a story I’m doing later and was asking him about goals for this season. I asked him if he was hoping for 10 carries a game this season. He grinned widely and said “at least that many.”

Clearly, he’ll have to prove he’s worthy of that many.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 7, 2008)

By Marc Weiszer   |   marc.weiszer@onlineathens.com   |   Story 


Richard Samuel and Dontavius Jackson got a jump start on fellow freshman tailback Carlton Thomas at Georgia.

Thomas was still in high school in Frostproof, Fla., when they were practicing this spring with the Bulldogs.

"I feel like I'm catching up," Thomas said. "They've been here, they've learned a lot more. Hopefully, I can catch up to where they are and be able to compete."

Thomas brings a different dimension to the position because of his size. He's listed at 5-foot-7 and 165 pounds but said he's a half-inch taller and five pounds heavier.

"It probably helps me to hide behind the linemen that we have - some big guys - and they do a very good job of blocking," Thomas said. "I think I can get behind those guys and make something happen and make a couple of people miss."

Offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said Thomas offers the possibility of a changeup back similar to former Bulldog Tyson Browning.

"He's not going to make a living running between the tackles," Bobo said.

Not that he's afraid to mix it up.

"Watching him (Wednesday), there's no hesitation in his game," running backs coach Tony Ball said.

Bobo mentioned two current players in the SEC who Thomas could compare with because of his stature: Florida's Brandon James and LSU's Trindon Holliday.

Georgia already has Knowshon Moreno and Caleb King at the position. Jackson, who broke his left wrist as a high school senior, still isn't securing the ball the way Ball would like.

How many of the three freshmen will play remains to be seen.

"We're not saying it's etched in stone that two of them are redshirting," coach Mark Richt said. "Special teams are very important. Our feeling is if he can start on three special teams, that's worth playing him."

Happy ending for Lomax

Defensive end Jeremy Lomax's summer began poorly when he was charged with carrying a concealed weapon during a traffic stop in Athens.

That arrest made headlines, but Lomax said despite the incident he's "not some kind of thug."

The charges were later dropped. On Saturday, Lomax took part in commencement exercises at Stegeman Coliseum.


"I'm not that type of guy," Lomax said. "I just graduated on Saturday with my finance degree. (The arrest) made it seem like something I wasn't. It's a misconception."

Lomax said he has not sought to get back the .40 caliber handgun, which he said he used for protection, that was taken as evidence.

He is not planning on carrying a gun again.

"Probably not," Lomax said. "It's just trouble."

Strickland in mix for job

There's a new name in the mix for a starting job on the offensive line: Tanner Strickland.

The 6-foot-5, 328-pound redshirt freshman is competing with Justin Anderson to start at right guard, where Clint Boling is suspended the first game because of a reckless driving charge.

"If you had to say who's most improved from the spring to today, it would have to be Strickland," Richt said. "Before we started we wouldn't have predicted him to compete the way that he's competed. I'm not saying he's moving ahead of (Anderson), but he's kind of gotten into a competition with him."

Strickland enrolled early in 2007 from Berrien County High School, but battled a foot injury last preseason and and an ankle injury in the spring.

"I felt like I made a lot of gains over the summer just getting in shape," Strickland said. "I have another year under my belt. I'm used to being around the coaches now. I'm not crazy in the head. I'm a lot more adjusted."

Freshman Cordy Glenn (6-5, 318) also received some first-team work at right guard, Strickland said.

This and that

Freshman receiver A.J. Green (hip flexor) returned to practice full speed. Backup quarterback Joe Cox (sore elbow) was kept out of practice. Safety John Knox (dehydration) did not practice. ... Converted linebacker Benjamin Boyd is looking more and more like a fullback. He drew praise for picking up a blitz during practice. Boyd and special teams standout/fullback Drew Williams have been awarded scholarships for this season, Richt said. ... Richt praised freshman cornerback Brandon Boykin as the top early performer among the young defensive backs. "He's just really competed well," Richt said. "It looks like he's in tremendous condition."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2008)

Good stuff.  You know ever since I first saw film of Carton Thomas on Rivals I have been reminded of Trindon Holiday.  I think he is going to be a great addition to the offense and special teams.  He won't see the field every down but I definitely see him catching passes out of the backfield and maybe lining up in the slot some.  He is just so fast and elusive in the open field.  I think he will help us alot in the return game and the sooner the better.  To me it's just stupid to have starter out there returning kicks.  You are begging to get them hurt.  They mention Tyson Browning when talking about CT but I think he has the potential to be alot better than that.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 7, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good They mention Tyson Browning when talking about CT but I think he has the potential to be alot better than that.  Go Dawgs!!




he seems similar to a browning/henderson mix, but with more size.  he is going to be a more durable player than either of the 2 i mentioned....and i would like to see him returning punts/ko's, i don't care for starters back there either.  i still think remarcus would be a great return guy...assuming he has put on a little weight.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2008)

Tripp still in transition after line switch

 Redshirt sophomore Kiante Tripp (75) is currently atop the depth chart at right tackle on Georgia's offensive line. Tripp started his Bulldogs career as a defensive end, but changed sides in camp last season.

There's no question about Kiante Tripp's toughness. After all, he dislocated his right thumb on the first day of preseason practice this past Monday and tried to pull it back into place himself.

Even so, he is still proving that he's good enough to be Georgia's starter at right tackle.

Tripp has made a noticeable leap up the depth chart since switching from defensive end to offensive tackle during last year's preseason camp. He won the starting right tackle job in the spring and looks forward to being Trinton Sturdivant's tackle partner on the Bulldogs offensive line.

"On Monday, a D-lineman came across and popped my thumb out of place," Tripp said.

"I thought it was just jammed so I popped it back into place. It didn't go back the way it was supposed to. So I ran to the sideline and coach (Stacy Searles) said 'What are you doing? Get back in there.' So I ran back with it all messed up and kept playing with one hand. Coach doesn't believe in injuries."

Tripp wears a soft cast during practice to protect his thumb. The good news is that it's hard for an offensive lineman to hold when one of his thumbs is in a cast.

Tripp entered last year's preseason camp as a redshirt freshman defensive end. But the offensive line needed another body and Searles targeted Tripp.

"Coach Searles is a great recruiter," Tripp said. "He kept saying to me, 'You need to be on the offensive line. You need to be on the offensive line.'

"I was trying to get into the team and play. I saw last year that the O-line was hurt in that last camp. I came up and said I'd help. I played O-line in high school, too."

"So it wasn't too much of a change," Tripp added.

Switching from defensive end to offensive tackle requires more than just stepping across the line of scrimmage. Tripp needed to gain weight and needed to learn footwork and hand placement the way the coaches wanted.

"He's excited about it," Georgia coach Mark Richt said. "He gained the weight in a way that wasn't sloppy. He gained it in a way that just kept going on that really beautiful frame that he's got. He got stronger. He got quicker. He's got it down pretty good."

The switch gave Tripp a green light to eat the best groceries Georgia's training table offers. Tripp said his weight went from 265 pounds on a 6-foot-6 frame at the start of 2007 camp to about 280 now. The weight room wasn't solely responsible for the gain.

"I did a lot of eating peanut butter and jelly, too," Tripp said. "I'd eat three major meals and snacks in between. I'd eat two hamburgers, some vegetables, mashed potatoes and some dessert of course. Then on top of that, I drink a lot of chocolate milk."

Although Tripp has never played a defensive down for the Bulldogs, his practice experience gives him insight to how his opponents think and he believes he can use that against them.

"I can bring the speed and the D-end knowledge that I have to the O-line," Tripp said. "I know the techniques that they use and how to block them. I know what they're trying to do so I've got that edge over them."

But the biggest change for Tripp has been mentality. Offensive linemen move at a slower pace than defensive ends. They tend to stay on the field for longer stretches and need to pace themselves both mentally and physically. Tripp learned that lesson after his first practice with the offensive line.

"I caught a full-body cramp my first day on the O-line," Tripp said. "Things kind of slow down on the O-line compared to the D-line. They told me I had to slow down and on that first day I caught a cramp that started in my back and it just laid me out.

"There's a different mentality. I keep hearing that I've still got that D-end mentality and I'm so tense and ready to kill somebody. I've got to relax so that's what I've been working on."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 9, 2008)

Third-year safety covets stinging hits

 Reshad Jones has always known he can cover ground, get his hands on the ball and deliver hits with the best safeties in the SEC.

A year's experience in his pocket gives Jones the know-how to counter an offense's trickery, which is necessary if you want to be a successful all-around player.

Jones emerged as the primary backup and fill-in starter at safety last season. When senior Kelin Johnson moved on, Jones seized the full-time starting free safety role and was named most improved defensive back at the conclusion of spring drills.

"Just getting experience and learning last season helped me a lot," Jones said.

"Last year, I didn't really know as much as I do now. I didn't know everything that was going on out there, but I feel a lot more comfortable now.

"The experience I had last year was a blessing. (Johnson) taught me to prepare more so I can be physically and mentally ready to play at this level."

Jones played in all 13 games last season and made two starts as a redshirt freshman out of Atlanta's Washington High.

He made 57 tackles, including three for loss. He also broke up three passes and intercepted two more despite not having a full grasp of Willie Martinez' style of defense.

"My athletic ability is my best asset," Jones said. "I've been blessed with athleticism and I've been able to use that."

Jones served as an apprentice under fellow safety CJ Byrd and Johnson last season. He made two starts when Johnson was injured for two games.

"He knows more than he did last year," Martinez said. "He's able to run our defense a lot better because he's got that year of experience and obviously, through the spring and now back here in the fall.

"He looks like a guy who has game experience and is showing more consistency. He has a ways to go but he's doing very well."

Although Jones replaced Johnson on the field, he will not replace Johnson at his position.

Byrd has moved into Johnson's strong safety slot and Jones has taken Byrd's old position. One thing he won't do is replace Johnson's chatter in the secondary.

"I feel comfortable stepping in for a guy like that," Jones said. "He was a leader and he made a lot of noise like that."

"I'm not that kind of a guy where I'm going to make the same kind of noise," Jones added. "He could make noise with his mouth and how he played as well. I'm not going to be vocal like that. I like to let my play talk for me."

Jones showed a penchant for playing well in important games last season. He made a career-high seven tackles in Georgia's 42-30 win against Florida and eventual Heisman Trophy winner Tim Tebow. He also had six tackles against Hawaii in the Bulldogs' 41-10 win in the Sugar Bowl.

"He's a smart player and the more reps he gets, you can see how much more comfortable he seems out there," Martinez said.

Jones and Byrd are solid picks as starters at safety. Redshirt sophomore Quintin Banks looks like he's first in line to assume Jones' old role as primary backup.

"We've all keep fighting because competition is good," Byrd said. "When you're competing out there, you're pushing each other to be better and that's what we've got to do all the way through camp and into the season."


Published in the Athens Banner-Herald on 080908


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2008)

Commings on the move

Freshman Sanders Commings has looked a bit out of place during Georgia's first four days of preseason drills.
But according to defensive coordinator Willie Martinez that's actually been by design. Because Martinez considers the Augusta native too good of an athlete to languish at a position like safety where he might not get enough quality reps, Commings has been moved to nickel back. The fit appears to be a natural one. "He's kind of like a guy we're just trying to find a place for," Martinez said. "He's got really good speed, he's a big kid. We've just numbers, so you're talking about getting him reps. If we leave him at safety, he's not going to get the kind of reps he will get at nickel back. We're just trying to find a place where we can get a look at these guys, get them reps to see where they fit in."


So far, Commings said he's enjoying the change. "It's different from positions that I've played in the past," he said. "I'm still learning to make plays from there, but I like it, I really do."

At 6-2 and 195 pounds, Martinez believes Commings' combination of size and speed makes him a natural for the position, which is one Bulldog teams over the years have traditionally used with great success. Commings believes he can be that type of player.

"I think it's a position that will allow me to go out and make some big plays," Commings said. "I enjoy being able to make big plays whenever I'm on the field. Not that I think it's going to be easy, but I think it's something I'm going to enjoy."

Commings played free safety at Augusta's Westside High and despite missing five games with a broken fibula, still intercepted three passes to go along with 41 tackles. He collected seven interceptions as a junior. Offensively, Commings picked up 248 receiving yards and hauled in four touchdown passes.

Commings could add punt returner to his resume before its all said and done. "Coaches are trying me out a little at that right now," he said. "I did it in high school, so it's not that big of a deal." 

A two-sport start at Westside, Commings batted .406 with six home runs, 27 RBI and 18 stolen bases as a junior. Although head coach Mark Richt has granted Commings permission to do both sports, he's taking a wait-and-see approach on that. "I don't know right now," Commings said. "I haven't talked with the coach (David Perno) yet. Right now, football is the reason I'm here. After the season, we'll see."

Meanwhile, Commings said he'll just enjoy his first year with the Bulldogs, although for a time he thought he might call Columbia, S.C. home.The South Carolina Gamecocks and head coach Steve Spurrier were hot after Commings' services, and even after he committed to Georgia, still tried to convince him to change his mind.

"In the beginning, it was pretty close, but after a while, I knew this was where I wanted to be," Commings said. "Basically, it just came down to Coach Martinez and Coach (Mark) Richt. Both teams have great staffs but I know I made the right choice."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2008)

Dogs freshman DE Washington has speed, size


By CHIP TOWERS
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 08/10/08

Athens — Asked if his reputed 10.9-second, 100-meter time was legitimate, freshman defensive end Cornelius Washington informs a reporter that he'd been "hand-timed at 10.6." But why quibble over a few nanoseconds? The bottom line is that Washington is very fast.

And getting bigger all the time.

The 6-foot-4 Washington weighed 217 pounds when he signed with the Bulldogs out of Burke County last February and got up to 224 pounds while working out with the team in Athens over the summer. As of this weeked, Washington said he's up to 235 pounds but that position coach Jon Fabris wants him to be "up there pretty high, like 260."

His secret to weight gain so far?

"Coach T (Joe Tereshinski) told me to go to the dining hall every morning and get a big plate full of eggs so that's what I've been doing," Washington said. "That and pumping up in the weight room."

Obviously the Georgia coaching staff is excited about having a player with such a combination of size and speed. And it would appear from the No. 83 jersey Washington was allotted that they're keeping options open to play him on either side of the ball. However, Washington said he has had no discussions with coaches about getting a look at tight end, where his speed would be an obvious asset.

For now the plans are to keep Washington at his preferred spot of defensive end, where he said his speed also offers advantages.

"Mostly in pass rushing," he said. "If I get off the ball there's pretty much nothing a tackle or a tight end can do to stop me."

Meanwhile, Washington is getting work on four special teams units: kickoff, kickoff return, punt and punt return. So whether or not to redshirt him could be a tough call.

"It's iffy," Washington said. "Whatever the coaches decide is what I'll do. I'm just doing the best I can."


The few, the proud 

With only eight players available the first two games, the linebacker corps remains a precarious position for the Bulldogs. But position coach John Jancek says, "what we lack in quantity we make up for in quality."

That's particularly true with two first teamers. Head coach Mark Richt continues to laud the play of Rennie Curran and Dannell Ellerbe, who might be best tandem in the SEC.

"Rennie and Dannell have been excellent," Richt after a double workout Saturday. "Just good fundamental football players. Quick. They're reading their keys properly. They're fitting up in there in their gaps just like they're supposed to. We're just real pleased with them."

With potential starter Darius Dewberry suspended the first two games, the Dogs will have no choice but to dress out freshmen Marcus Dowtin and Christian Robinson. But Richt said he "wouldn't have a problem playing any of those guys."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2008)

Freshman stating his case in tailback race

Richard Samuel blew by a Honduran challenger in a 60-yard foot race in May when he joined Georgia coach Mark Richt and more than 20 Georgia teammates on a mission trip to the Latin American country.

Now the freshman is trying to slide past Caleb King and win the No. 2 tailback spot behind Knowshon Moreno.

"I feel like I can put heat on Caleb," Samuel said. "We're both competing for the same spot. We're both competing to be the best."

Running backs coach Tony Ball was looking at Monday's first preseason scrimmage to help him evaluate the pecking order on the depth chart behind Moreno, who was kept out because of a sore shoulder.

Samuel rushed 11 times for 45 yards and a touchdown and had three catches for 26 yards. King rushed 11 times for 52 yards with two catches for 22 yards.

"I was pleased with both of them, really," Richt said. "They both seemed to have a good feel of what they were doing. I think both of them missed the crease or missed the hole, but really pretty good overall."

The 6-foot-2, 215-pound Samuel, a Cartersville native, described himself as a "downhill" runner with "a little burst of speed."

"He's smart," Ball said. "He's got a lot thrown at him and he's always asking questions, which is important. He picks up things relatively quickly."

No word if Samuel's working on lining up a rematch with the Honduran runner that he beat in the race.

"After the first 10 or 20 (yards), he was mine so I just started jogging," Samuel said.

Field goal kicking sharp

Richt called the field goal kicking the "highlight of the day," in the afternoon scrimmage.

Freshman Blair Walsh went 3-for-3, converting from 37, 38 and 36 yards. Andrew Jensen also made his only attempt from 36.

"All the kicks were right down the middle," Richt said.

Quarterback Matthew Stafford (11-of-21, 108 yards, one interception) directed two drives with the starting offensive unit that ended in field goals. Stafford began at his own 20- and 30- yard lines.

"Stafford, I thought, did a nice job with the one unit, made a lot of nice checks," Richt said.

Logan Gray (12-for-22, 119 yards, 1 touchdown) led the No. 1 offense on a 60-yard scoring drive that ended with a touchdown pass to tight end Tripp Chandler. Joe Cox (sore elbow) did not play.

"The defense didn't do very well in the red zone area," Richt said. "The No. 1 defense pretty much stoned the No. 2 offense on scrimmage downs."

Cornerback Ramarcus Brown led all tacklers with 10.

Freshman receiver A.J. Green had three catches for 28 yards before coaches pulled him because a hip flexor injury began bothering him again.

Depth chart doings

Freshman Cordy Glenn was lined up as the starting right guard in the pre-scrimmage stretch line. Justin Anderson backed him up and Tanner Strickland was behind left guard Vince Vance.

Freshman Baccari Rambo, who had six tackles, was a second-team safety along with John Knox. Backup Quintin Banks is out up to six weeks with a torn MCL.

With Rod Battle out with a hamstring injury, Justin Houston and Jarius Wynn lined up as starting defensive ends. Jeremy Lomax (turf toe) did not play.

Walsh boots kickoffs

Walsh was pleased with how he booted kick-offs in a morning kicking scrimmage.

"I hit them deep and on the goal line on the numbers and that's what they wanted," Walsh said.

Ball worked Samuel, Brown, King and Carlton Thomas as kickoff returners, but the first option for the job is Asher Allen, who averaged 24.6 yards on 28 returns last season.

"Asher knows what he's doing and I need to take a look at those guys," Ball said.

"Right now until I feel comfortable with someone else being able to field kicks, he's the guy."

This and that

Other players in green non-contact jerseys Monday: receivers Tavarres King (ankle), Michael Moore (hamstring) and Walter Hill (hand), linebacker Akeem Hebron (ankle), end Jeremy Longo (hand) and safety Nick Williams. Safety Makiri Pugh (ankle) joined Banks on crutches. Receiver Mohamed Massaquoi (leg) played sparingly.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2008)

Hebron itching to make long-awaited debut

 Linebacker Akeem Hebron, right, was one of four Parade All-Americans to sign with the Bulldogs coming out of high school in 2006. The Maryland native remains the only one who hasn't seen game action.

Akeem Hebron (37) spent last season at Georgia Military College, watching from afar as his Bulldogs teammates went 11-2, won the Sugar Bowl and finished ranked No. 2 in the nation. Hebron, a member of Georgia's 2006 recruiting class, has yet to make his debut.


Georgia's quartet of Parade All-Americans from its 2006 recruiting class have made quite the impact.

You might have heard about them: third-year starting quarterback Matthew Stafford, a redshirt sophomore tailback named Knowshon Moreno and starting safety Reshad Jones.

The other guy? He's still waiting to take his first college snap for the Bulldogs.

"I'm definitely ready to get it started, especially after watching the boys last year, and the year before that redshirting," linebacker Akeem Hebron said.

"I'm definitely still eager to get out there and play. I still haven't played in front of a big crowd yet."

Hebron's Georgia debut was delayed when he was suspended from the university for the fall in 2007 after being arrested twice in a two- month period for underage alcohol possession.

Hebron, now 20, spent last season at Georgia Military College in Milledgeville as his Georgia teammates enjoyed an 11-2 season that ended with seven straight wins.

"Akeem came in and was very motivated as most of the guys who have been in a similar type circumstances have been over the years," GMC coach Bert Williams said.

"He took right to what we were requiring him to do and did a great job in getting in line with the cadet corps."

Not that he loved the structured military regimen.

"They basically just own you at all times," Hebron said. "It definitely helped me as a person to go there. I think it definitely changed me as a person. Now, I just see things in a different perspective."

Hebron left Georgia for GMC just like past Bulldogs linebackers Odell Thurman and Josh Johnson did before.

"Obviously, it's a change of college lifestyle to what he's used to up there in Athens," Williams said.

"But I would say looking at the group of guys that have come through from Athens over the years, Akeem was in much stronger shape in terms of being close to doing what he needed to do to be successful at the University of Georgia," Williams added.

Defensive coordinator Willie Martinez said Hebron simply made some bad decisions during his first stay in Athens.

"Personally, Akeem is a good kid," Martinez said. "He's not a defiant guy. The thing that he got into was poor judgment."

Hebron saw what he was missing last year when he watched Georgia games on television and attended the victory over Auburn when Sanford Stadium was electric during the Bulldogs' "Blackout."

"I definitely wished I was there on the sidelines," Hebron said.

Now, Hebron is trying to work his way onto the field.

The redshirt sophomore is competing with freshman Marcus Dowtin at backup weakside linebacker behind Rennie Curran after Darryl Gamble was moved to backup middle linebacker.

"I think it's opened up some doors for him," linebackers coach John Jancek said. "He's just got to take advantage of it. I think he can definitely give us some quality reps in there."

Said Hebron: "We'll see how things go from here on out the rest of camp, but hopefully I'll get a chance to step out and get on the field more than just special teams."

Hebron sustained a bruised ankle this past Saturday, but said he expected to be back by midweek at the latest.

"It's early, but he's had a good camp," Martinez said. "He's come back in better shape than he's ever been. He's bigger. He put some weight on and put some strength on."

That was by design.

The 6-foot-1 Hebron said he weighed about 200 pounds when he arrived at Georgia two years ago out of Good Counsel High in Maryland, but is now about 230.

Hebron is bigger, but admits he might be "a little step" slower.

"We wanted to get some size on him," Martinez said. "If you're gaining some weight, we like them to keep their quickness. Hopefully, he's not too slow, but the size was important for him to gain moreso than gaining weight."

Georgia fans received a glimpse of what Hebron could bring when he had a game-high five tackles on G-Day and recovered and returned a fumble 40 yards.

Now, he's ready to make plays for real just like Stafford, Moreno and Jones.

"Basically, just help the team wherever I'm needed," Hebron said. "We've got a great group of linebackers this year and we're all just working hard to get better all together."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2008)

some good news on an otherwise bad day.....dawgs picked up 4 star te arthur fontaine out of dartmouth ma.  he is 6-5 and 240 lbs and runs a 4.7.  i don't know much about this kid, but i hope that we are still recruiting that kid out of florida that plays with a murray.

fontaine is rated the #4 te for 2009.....orson charles is ranked #1 and plays with a murray....


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 13, 2008)

Rambo's mission: More fire boosts defensive production


Baccari Rambo moved into a backup role at safety alongside John Knox for Georgia when Quintin Banks suffered a torn MCL.

Rambo's first scrimmage showed he might be ready for the gig.

He was credited with six tackles, but Rambo said he left more on the turf at Sanford Stadium.

"I've got to push myself harder because I'm out of shape," said the 6-foot, 206-pound freshman.

"We were watching film (Tuesday) and I wasn't hustling to the ball. I could have had more tackles if I had hustled to the ball. ... I've got to get used to the tempo, full-speed all the time."

Rambo was a dual-threat quarterback at Seminole County High in Donalsonville, where he also played in the secondary.

"Sometimes I just handed off the ball and sat back there and watched," Rambo said. "Playing quarterback in the triple-option offense I was in shape, but then I played basketball and was in shape a little bit more, but after basketball season I didn't work out that much and got out of shape."

Banks' injury was expected to keep him out six weeks. Fellow freshman Sanders Commings is also receiving second-team work in Banks' absence.

"I know I've got to step up because I'm playing a big part now," Rambo said.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2008)

Sturdivant's substitute shows mixed emotions

Josh Davis likes the opportunity to start. But he's not happy about why it happened.

Trinton Sturdivant suffered a season-ending knee injury this past Monday. Since Davis was first in line as Sturdivant's backup, he gets the first chance to start at left tackle.

"It's sad that he got hurt," Davis said. "I'm really, really upset about that because he's one of my best friends. I'm definitely going to go out and do what I can do. I'm excited to get this opportunity. But I wish it hadn't happened this way."

Davis, a 6-foot-6, 293-pound redshirt sophomore, visualized increased playing time anyway. He handled spot duty and played in eight games as a redshirt freshman last season and he thought that another year of added weight and strength would help him hold up in the SEC. But Sturdivant's injury not only moved Davis up the depth chart but also moved forward his time table.

"I've just got to go out there and grind," Davis said. "I've got to play hard and keep going at it. He was a huge part of our team so I've got some big shoes to fill. I've got to make sure I'm putting out the effort and I know what to do."

Davis worked as left tackle with the first-team offense this past Tuesday, the first full practice after Sturdivant's injury. Clint Boling and Vince Vance also took snaps at left tackle as offensive line coach Stacy Searels rearranged his depth chart.

"We're really happy with how Josh is playing right now," coach Mark Richt said. "He's stepped in and is doing a really good job."

Wilson itching to get back

Tony Wilson can see the end of his long trip back from an ankle injury. But he's not there yet.

Wilson can take part in some preseason drills, but coaches have not cleared him for full participation in drills while his ankle completes rehabilitation.

"I try to stay away from the full tackling and the contact while my ankle heals up," Wilson said.

"I can tell it's starting to get stronger, but I still can't do a lot of things. It hurts when I make cuts and things like that. But I can tell a difference this week from last week. I feel like sometimes you've got to take one step back to take two steps forward."

Wilson doesn't know when he might be cleared for full-time duty. He began preseason camp as the No. 2 starter behind Mohamed Massaquoi at flanker and caught 14 passes for 124 yards last season.

"It's very, very, very frustrating," Wilson said. "Some people don't understand what it really, truly means to be hurt. You may have days that you don't want to practice but when you have that taken away from you, the opportunity to go out with your teammates and practice, it hurts. You want to go out there and hurt with your teammates, so it's frustrating."

Pool party part two

Heavy rain soaked Georgia's practice field on Wednesday morning which gave Richt a chance to spring his annual splashdown day at the Gabrielsen Natatorium in the Ramsey Center.

The morning rain helped Richt's trickery. He told the team that they were boarding busses to work out at the Ramsey Center like they normally do on rain days.

But the rain also brought moderate temperatures, which lessened the cooling effect of the pool.

"I was actually hoping everybody would be in full pads and we were going to hit this morning," Richt said.

"But when the weather did what it did, we had them convinced that we were going to come over here for a walk-through at the Ramsey Center like we always do on a rain day. We got in there and flexed a little bit.

"When I told them I wanted them to get nice and flexible so nobody pulled a hamstring going off of the high dive, they got the picture."

For the record, Asher Allen was the first player into the pool. Andrew Williams was the first player to jump off of the 10-meter platform. Richt did his signature back flip off of the 10-meter platform twice.

Georgia returned to the practice field for a full session on Wednesday afternoon.

This and that

Redshirt freshman tight end Aron White worked out with the second team ahead of sophomore Bruce Figgins. ... Knowshon Moreno continued to wear a green non-contact jersey, but Richt refuted rumors that he is injured. "Coach (Tony) Ball just feels better when he (Moreno) is in green," Richt said. Moreno has been nursing a sore shoulder since last week, but Richt is not concerned about his fitness to play. ... Richt said that the defenses dominated Wednesday's 11-on-11 drill, especially the first team. ... Dannell Ellerbe had to make a sacrifice before he could pose for the cover photo for Sports Illustrated. Georgia has a grooming code during the season that prohibits facial hair. Ellerbe, a North Carolina native, had to shave his summertime goatee against his will before he was allowed to pose for the photo.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2008)

Early opportunity fuels fullback
Load shift

Shaun Chapas has a big hole to fill and even bigger gaps to blast.

Chapas is Georgia's only experienced and available fullback available for the opener, so he'll have a crash course in the backfield's most anonymous position.

Georgia will work without three-year starter Brannan Southerland, who is out the first part of the season with a foot injury. The ranks thinned even more during the summer when Fred Munzenmaier was suspended for the first two games.

"It's a big challenge because those are huge shoes to fill," Chapas said. "But I'm looking forward to it and I'm excited about it. Brannan's been supporting me and helping me out in any way he can."

Chapas, a redshirt sophomore from St. Augustine, Fla., was Southerland's primary backup last season.

Chapas played in every game and had 11 carries for 41 yards.

"He hasn't done it in a lot of games, but he's gotten good time in practice," Southerland said. "He touched the ball a lot in high school, too. If you practice hard, all you've got to do is do it on Saturday."

Southerland had been a fixture at fullback before this season. He had surgery to repair a broken foot in June.

Southerland is missing preseason workouts, plus an undetermined number of regular-season games to start the season.

"What helped me a lot last year coming to this year was getting to play some," Chapas said. "I kind of know what to expect instead of coming into this without knowing what to expect. I'm not a wide-eyed freshman, so I've got an idea what to do."

Chapas must play in the shadow of Southerland's legacy that includes becoming the first fullback to lead the team in scoring since Theron Sapp when Southerland scored 10 touchdowns in 2006. Southerland also has built a reputation as one of the top blocking backs in the SEC.

"Besides being No. 2 fullback and going in as the No. 1 this year, Shaun's a great friend of mine off the field," Southerland said. "I hang out with him all the time. As far as nerves and ability, he's got it down. He's got enough experience from last year. It's not a situation where I want him to do anything bad. I want him to do well. Hopefully when I come back, he's going to be playing great so there's going to be competition to get playing time. That's what we want and it makes the team better."

Chapas' playing time increased as the 2007 season progressed. He was a major component on the kick return team and also had three catches for 22 yards. But he did not score a touchdown as a freshman last season.

Fullback is a high-impact position with blocking being the top priority. The season-ending knee injury to left tackle Trinton's Sturdivant will shift more of the blocking load to the fullbacks.

"He can do all those things," tailback Knowshon Moreno said. "He can run. He can block. He can catch the ball coming out of the backfield. That's what you've got to have and he's showing it on the practice field."

Munzenmaier should return from a two-game suspension in time for South Carolina. Southerland will return some time after. Until then, even the tight ends are expecting to carry a lot of the blocking load.

"We'll definitely shoulder some of that because the tight ends and the fullbacks can be interchangeable in certain things," Tripp Chandler said. "If we need to go in there, if Chap needs a blow or something, we can definitely go in there. That's something tight ends have to learn is how to play a lot of positions, whether it's blocking or pass catching."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2008)

Not just a backup

Freshman Ben Jones was already on head coach Mark Richt's radar way back in the spring. Now, with the season just over two weeks away, the Centreville, Ala. has virtually guaranteed himself playing time this fall. "Ben has been practicing very hard, he knows what to do and he's competing very well," Richt said following Wednesday evening's practice. "I think he'll certainly play. Ben's probably more comfortable at center. We've talked about the possibility of putting him at guard, but I think that center is more natural for him."
Richt said it wouldn't necessarily be for backup purposes, either, suggesting there might be times when offensive line coach Stacy Searels elects to give Jones some playing time while shifting Davis to left guard. Davis started all 13 games at left guard last year. "Guard would be a more natural transition for Chris if we need to do that. I'm not talking about the starting five necessarily, but we may put him in and bump Chris out a little bit as we go," Richt said. "I think Ben has proved that he's ready to play."

As for left tackle, Richt said that redshirt Josh Davis continues to get the bulk of the work with the No. 1 unit, but that Vince Vance, Kiante Tripp and Clint Boling also got their share of reps as well. "We like the way that Josh is playing," Richt said. "He's progressing and showing a little bit more energy in his step, feeling like hey, here's my chance. He doesn't feel good about Trinton getting hurt, but he also sees this as an opportunity."



Suspension won't hang over Boling


Richt said that Boling's one-game suspension will not preclude him from regaining a starting role once he returns to action in Week 2 against Central Michigan. 
"There are no gimmes, although we'll have to gauge who we started based on what Clint might have done a year ago and compare it to who would be the left tackle, that would probably be the deal," Richt said. "Once a guy comes off discipline, it's forgotten. It needs to be anyway. When you pay your price, when its over you're back in good graces if you handle it right, which Clint has."

Boling has continued to 
work at four of the five offensive line positions thus far.



Shave pays off for Ellerbe


All summer, linebacker 
Dannell Ellerbe wore a neatly cut goatee, which is no problem during the off-season as it does not conflict with Richt's in-season policy of no facial hair. But when Sports Illustrated requested him to be a part of its cover shoot, a line had to be drawn.

"In the summer we don't have the hair rule, but if you want to be in Sports Illustrated, the grooming regulations are in effect," Richt said. "I think he resisted it a little bit with one of Claude's (Felton) people."

But not for long: "I told him he doesn't have to cut off the hair if he doesn't want to, but if not he won't be on the cover of Sports Illustrated. It's up to him," Richt said. "He showed up the next day all clean-shaven with a smile on his face. It was pretty exciting for him."








This and that

Ellerbe (shoulder) wore a green non-contact jersey, while 
Cornelius Washington wore a brace to correct a stiff neck. . … Backup running back
Kalvin Daniels also wore a green jersey, as did Prince Miller, although he was able to participate in conditioning drills. … Wide receivers 
Michael Moore (hamstring) and Tavarres King (ankle) both returned to practice after sitting out the past six days. … Running back 
Knowshon Moreno also wore a green jersey for the ninth straight day. Richt said the shoulder continues to be just a little sore and his not 100 percent, although he insists it's strictly for precautionary reasons. "I think Coach (Tony) Ball feels better when he's in green."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2008)

i can't wait to have him back-

UGA recruit Jackson preparing for prep school


By MICHAEL CARVELL
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 08/14/08

Griffin's Toby Jackson, the only member of Georgia's incoming recruiting class not to qualify, is disappointed about missing his opportunity to play for the No. 1 team in the nation.

Instead of practicing with the Bulldogs, where he was expected to contribute at defensive end, Jackson has been working out with some high school buddies in preparation for reporting on Friday to Hargrave (Va.) Military Prep.


"I wouldn't say I'm heart-broken, but it hurts," Jackson said. "However, I'm happy for the other freshmen and rest of the team. They've earned the shot at being No. 1. Hopefully I can take care of what I have to do in prep school and join those guys [at Georgia] in time for bowl practice."

The 6-foot-4, 250-pound Jackson said he has already made the necessary grades, but needs to improve his test scores. He hasn't had much to do with Georgia since getting the news at the beginning of July that his college career would be delayed.

Jackson hasn't visited Athens or attended any preseason practices. He talked with a few of the other freshmen recruits in the early summer, but sort of lost contact. However, Georgia coach Mark Richt and recruiting coordinator Rodney Garner gave Jackson a pep talk over the telephone last week.

"They just encouraged me, telling me to stay focused and stay hungry," Jackson said. "They told me to use my time wisely at Hargrave."

Jackson was arguably Georgia's most heralded recruit on defense last year, earning the ranking as the country's No. 5 strongside defensive end by Rivals. He picked the Bulldogs over USC and Miami. Within the last month, Jackson said LSU and Alabama have let him know a scholarship is available if he changes his mind, but he said he is Georgia-bound.

Georgia signed 24 players last year, including Cedar Grove's Xavier Avery, who opted for professional baseball over football.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Southerland not in a rush to return

Brannan Southerland is hoping to play for the first time in 2008 in Georgia's nationally-televised road game the fourth week of the season. After two surgeries already on his left foot, the senior fullback isn't in a rush to return.

"I'd love to be back for Arizona State, but I've got to listen to the doctors, especially since this is the second time that we had to go in and work on it," Southerland said. "We definitely want to be 100 percent before we go out there and do something and end up messing it up."

Southerland, a three-year starter, learned leading to the Bulldogs' regular-season finale last season that his foot was fractured. He delayed surgery until after the Sugar Bowl.

"We didn't know it was actually fractured until like the Thursday before Georgia Tech," said Southerland, who scored on a three-yard touchdown run in the 31-17 victory over the Yellow Jackets.

"We knew it was a bone spur. That's where we thought the pain was coming from and it was getting greater and greater until one day during Tech (week), I couldn't hardly walk on the field."

Southerland underwent surgery on the foot last winter but suffered another stress fracture of the navicular bone in the same foot this summer and underwent surgery in June.

He said doctors have told him his window to return is from the Arizona State game on Sept. 20 to the Tennessee home game on Oct. 11.

"You've got to think about your senior year, you've got to think about the next level of football, you've got to think when you're 40 years old if you want to have a lame foot," Southerland said.

Southerland has a CAT scan scheduled for Monday and a doctor's visit on Wednesday.

"It feels great," Southerland said. "The rehab is going good so we're right on track."

Moreno could be 'special' addition

Knowshon Moreno, punt returner?

Georgia's star tailback was among those returning punts during Thursday's kicking scrimmage.

"I think he could be pretty good at it," coach Mark Richt said. "I'm not sure if we'll pull the trigger or not. He's working there."

Moreno is the SEC's leading returning rusher with 1,334 yards and scored 14 touchdowns last season during his breakout freshman year.

"Knowshon will do anything we ask him to do," Richt said. "We're trying to get our best players at every position across the board, including on special teams, and he has an aptitude for it."

Moreno, freshman Carlton Thomas and third-string quarterback Logan Gray are performing best on punt returns now, Richt said.

"Asher (Allen) is capable, but I just don't know if we'll have him on both punt return and kick return," Richt said.

Gray is not only Georgia's No. 3 quarterback but one of its more athletic players. Georgia only has three scholarship quarterbacks on roster.

"Logan wants to help us win," Richt said,

Besides working as a punt returner, Gray is a gunner on the punt coverage team and is a safety on the kickoff team.

"A guy in those positions could get banged up and then he couldn't play QB and that would be scary," Richt said. "I think we just need to let him play right now."

Defensive ends depleted

Georgia is down to Jarius Wynn and a pair of walk-ons now at defensive end mostly because of minor injuries, Richt said.

That's put the competition for playing time at the position at a standstill.

"We have so many guys missing time at defensive end, I think they're all going to come back about equal l in amount of missed time," Richt said. "I don't know if anybody has blown by anybody right now."

Here's the walking wounded: Jeremy Lomax (turf toe), Rod Battle (hamstring), Demarcus Dobbs (ankle), Justin Houston (hamstring), Leland Ball (pulled muscle), Cornelius Washington (neck) and Jeremy Longo (hand).

This and that

Richt said he did not know who is the lead to handle kickoffs. Blair Walsh and Jamie Lindley are top contenders. ... Richt said Georgia coaches are going by the premise that all five freshman defensive backs will play. "We'll still sort it out," Richt said. Right now, Georgia looks like they could use the bodies. Injuries have particularly been felt on the special teams units. "That's a little discouraging right now just not being able to see everyone work and learn and get better and get continuity," Richt said. "You want continuity in your offensive line, but you want continuity on your punt team, too."


Published in the Athens Banner-Herald on 081408


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Freshman takes steps to acclimate

 Freshman kicker Blair Walsh, a native of Boca Raton, Fla., made 14 of 20 field goal attempts during his senior year, which included a pair of kicks from 59 yards. 

It became rather vogue last season for coaches to "ice" opposing kickers by calling timeout at the last second before the ball was snapped.

Georgia freshman kicker Blair Walsh dealt with his own mind games in practice last week when he drilled a 47-yard field goal with a live rush. Bulldogs coach Mark Richt made him kick all over again.

"He made a fake penalty up and moved me back to about 52 or 53 and had me do it again and I made it again," Walsh said. "That was my highlight of the week for sure. That was the best."

Georgia teammates swarmed Walsh like he had just beaten Florida or Auburn at the horn or in overtime.

They will rely on Walsh's right leg this season to help deliver clutch kicks for a team with national title hopes.

That's just the way Walsh wants it.

"Obviously, I've never kicked in front of 90,000 people, but when it comes down to game situations and game-winners I tend not to get nervous," Walsh said.

"I just sort of let it go before I run out onto the field. Relax and be true to your style and your kicking."

Georgia punter Brian Mimbs knew that the Boca Raton, Fla., native had the mental makeup for the job when he played a round of golf this summer with him at the Providence Club in Monroe.

Walsh didn't pick Mimbs' brain about playing in Sanford Stadium. They didn't really talk much football.

"There's a quiet confidence about him," said Mimbs, Walsh's holder for extra points and field goal attempts. "When you're a kicker, you really have to have confidence. You have to have faith in your ability to get it through there. You can hit a ball well, but it's got to go between those two poles."

With Brandon Coutu gone, Walsh was anointed the No. 1 kicker this summer. He did nothing to show he didn't belong in that spot when he converted on all three field goal attempts in Georgia's first preseason scrimmage, hitting from 37, 38 and 36 yards.

The 5-foot-10, 186-pound USA Today All-USA pick became just the second kicker in Richt's eight seasons at Georgia to sign a scholarship.

"The best one we could get, I was going to give a scholarship to," Richt said. "If we didn't think the guy was going to be really good, we wouldn't have done it. ... With the opportunity that is here, we thought it would be an easy sell to get a great one to come and we feel like we've done that."

Said Walsh: "They mentioned to me they weren't planning on having me come in and redshirt me. They wanted me to come in and win the job."

Georgia has been a bit spoiled with Coutu, who made 80.3 percent of his kicks, best in program history.

"If you look at our success, not only last year, but at Georgia since Coach Richt's been here, we have had a very good kicker," offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said.

"We've never really worried about if we bogged down because points have been automatic. That's good to know. You're not thinking, 'I've got to go for it every time on fourth down or I've got to score touchdown.' When you've got a guy that's automatic and is going to get three points, it helps a lot calling plays."

In 2006 when Coutu missed the second half of the regular season because of injury, his replacements went 6-for-10 on field goals and Georgia finished 9-4.

"Brandon Coutu was a big asset," Bobo said. "We really won't know (with Walsh) until those first few games and how he reacts under pressure."

What Georgia does know is that Walsh showed he had plenty of leg as a high school kicker.

Walsh converted 14 of 20 field goals, including a pair from 59 yards last season at Cardinal Gibbons High in Fort Lauderdale.

"In practice he was hitting like 65-yarders," said Georgia freshman end Jeremy Longo, Walsh's high school teammate. "We were just out there trying to get all in his face and get in his head, but he was making 65-yarders so we were just all amazed."

Walsh found a way to deal with the pressure of his job by turning to yoga since his sophomore year of high school. It helps him relax, he said, and gives more power and pop to his kicks.

In practice, Walsh goes through in his mind the pressure situations that could be ahead.

Down by two against defending national champion LSU. 52 yards away. Three seconds to go.

Bring it on.

"I knew what my situation was going to be since the day I committed," Walsh said. "That's why I'm so excited to be here right now because I've been waiting so long to be here. I'm ready."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

of the guys mentioned, i would much rather have thomas returning kicks....i wouldn't mind seeing r brown back there either.

Georgia worked on its special teams Thursday afternoon at Sanford Stadium and after it was over head coach Mark Richt had some surprising news.

When asked who the Bulldogs were looking at as potential punt returners, Richt said the list has been narrowed to three – star running back Knowshon Moreno, third-team quarterback Logan Gray and freshman running back Carlton Thomas.

"Knowshon, Carlton and Logan are probably doing the best job right now," Richt said. "Asher's (Allen) capable, but I don't think we'll have him on punt return and kick return."

Gray could even be doing a lot more than that.

"Logan wants to help us win. Logan's a gunner on the punt team, while working on being a punt return man," Richt said. "He's also working on some other roles, he's been working as a safety on the kickoff team, and kick return, I don't know if Coach (Tony) Ball has him working there or not. But he's got at least three roles that he's working on. He just wants to help us win."

As far as concerns, Richt concedes it could be somewhat of a risk. The thought of losing Moreno on a punt return is no doubt something that will have to be weighed, although the Bulldog coach has no question that his star runner could do the job.

"I think he could be pretty good at it," Richt said. "I don't know if we're going to pull the trigger, but he's working there."

Apparently, Moreno has no problem doing it, either.

"Knowshon will do anything you ask him to do," Richt said. "We're trying to get our best players at every position on special teams and he has an aptitude for it. I even talked to him about it. He's done everything we've asked him."


Freshmen will play

A.J. Green and Tavarres King, get ready. Bacarri Rambo, Sanders Commings, pay attention. Dontavius Jackson, Carlton Thomas, you're next.

Thursday, Richt revealed that all the team's freshmen running backs, wide receivers and defensive backs are all but assured of seeing considerable playing time this fall.

"We're going on the premise that they're all going to play, every one of them," Richt said. "We're still sorting it out, and there's other seasons you're generally sure that a guy won't be ready to play. But every one of these defensive backs will play, including Makiri Pugh (ankle), because I think once he's healthy he has shown that he's able to understand the concepts pretty quick.
"Our true freshman backs, our true freshman receivers, our true freshman defensive backs are all in the running for playing time. A much higher percentage will play, that's the way I see it now."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2008)

Hot chase for tailback slot

Preseason training camp has reached its halfway pole and the race between Caleb King and Richard Samuel to be Knowshon Moreno's first backup looks like it's headed for a photo finish.

Although Samuel and King bring different strides to the track, neither has been able to create separation.

"They're still tied," running backs coach Tony Ball said. "They both bring something to the table. They have a little different dimension as athletes but they're both still neck-and-neck."

King was kept out of Friday's scrimmage with a tweaked hamstring. Coach Mark Richt cut short the entire scrimmage because at least twenty players had been removed from contact drills.

"I would have enjoyed watching Caleb (Friday) just to see what improvements he would have made from the first scrimmage," Ball said. "I was pleasantly surprised with how he protected in the first scrimmage. The day before he tweaked a hamstring so it was a surprise to us all that he wasn't going to play in the scrimmage."

Samuel, a 6-foot-2, 215 pound first-year freshman has a powerful build and very good straight-away speed. King, a 5-11, 212-pound redshirt freshman, has quick feet and can dodge tacklers.

The backup halfback question is just one of Ball's ongoing projects. Georgia also needs to find solid depth behind fullback Shaun Chapas, at least until three-year starter Brannan Southerland returns from injury. Benjamin Boyd and Justin Fields switched to fullback from linebacker at the beginning of preseason workouts to provide relief.

"It's a work in progress," Ball said. "We've got some guys there - Justin Fields, Benjamin Boyd and Fred Munzenmaier. But it's a concern. We've got two guys in Benjamin and Fields who have never been there.

"They've got to grow up in a hurry. They've got to be on the fast track. They understand the importance of the fullback in our offense because we're one of the few teams in the country that uses a true fullback."

QB fine with special teams

Redshirt freshman backup quarterback Logan Gray has embraced his role in the special teams. He has been returning punts plus a number of other disciplines that special teams coach Jon Fabris wants to keep secret.

"Just because I'm a quarterback doesn't mean I can't play special teams," Gray said. "If everybody had that mindset on the team, there wouldn't be anybody to play it at all. It would be one thing if Matthew (Stafford) said he wanted to play special teams. But we've already got Matthew and Joe (Cox) at quarterback, so I just want to contribute in any way I can."

Gray was listed as the No. 3 quarterback after Stafford and Cox after spring drills. Georgia's coaches put out a call for help at punt return to take some of the load off of Asher Allen.

But Gray's returning skills have not impressed Stafford.

"I've seen him get tripped up by the 5-yard line a couple of times," Stafford joked.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 18, 2008)

Defense crowded at corners

Cornerback might be Georgia's deepest position on the team with five players in serious competition for snaps.

Thorpe Trophy candidate Asher Allen leads the group along with fellow returning starter Prince Miller. Former starters Ramarcus Brown and Bryan Evans are also back along with sophomore Vance Cuff.

"We've got a lot of guys who are trying to compete and make each other better," Brown said. "The more comfortable the coaches feel with guys, the better they feel when they get the rotation going. If you go out and make some plays out there and show what you can do, you'll get a chance to play, if not at corner then on special teams."

Special teams might be the first place for projected reserves like Brown, Evans and Cuff can shine. Working on returns and coverages are a source of pride for the reserve corners.

"Special teams are very important," Brown said. "That's where games are won and lost. That's what the coaches preach day-in and day-out. Special teams wins the close games. Field position is important so we've got to excel at returning kicks and covering kicks."

Cuff no longer catching up

Cuff started his Georgia career under a cloud of uncertainty. But with a full off-season behind him, he sees a chance to make an impact.

Cuff missed all of summer workouts before his freshman season last year while Georgia and the NCAA resolved a clearinghouse issue. Cuff received the green light to play at the beginning of preseason camp. But he had to make up ground on established defensive backs who had gone through the voluntary summer workouts.

"I missed about two months of summer workouts," Cuff said.

"I tried to train at my high school. But when you're on campus, you build relationships with your teammates and coaches and going through Division I conditioning. I missed all of that. Plus, working out at high school just isn't the same as what you see here. It's like going from being a big fish in a little pond to a little fish in a big pond. It's not the same."

Although he started behind, Cuff played in all 12 games last season and made six tackles, primarily on special teams.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

This and that

Richt said that redshirt freshman Kiante Tripp continues to get the most reps at left tackle. … Junior Vince Vance is virtually assured of opening the season at left guard. "He's played well," Richt said. "Right now, we're trying to keep from moving him out to disrupt that." Richt also had praise for redshirt sophomore Chris Davis at center. …Freshman Ty Frix continues to push senior Bo Fowler for the starting long-snapper duties. "Right now it's still up for grabs. It's not a solid deal. He's No. 1 on the depth chart right now, but it's not a done deal. Frix does a nice job. He's snapping extremely well and if he can prove to do better blocking and covering, he's going to make this a competition." … Ballyhooed freshman A.J. Green will definitely play this fall. Richt just isn't sure when. "All I can tell you about him, we're going to get him in the game. I don't know when, but we'll get him in the game. I'm sure we'll get Tavarres (King) in the game, too."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 20, 2008)

Richt names tenative offensive line starters
Georgia’s coach says he still might make changes
By JENNA MARINA

The Atlanta Journal-Consitution

Tuesday, August 19, 2008


Athens — The uncertainty surrounding the offensive line might finally be coming to a close.

Coach Mark Richt named a preliminary starting offensive line Tuesday, the strongest opinion he has offered since starting left tackle Trinton Sturdivant suffered a season-ending knee injury.

The current starters: Kiante Tripp at left tackle; Vince Vance at left guard; Chris Davis at center; Cordy Glenn at right guard; and Josh Davis at right tackle.

“I don’t really care if anybody knows who are starting lineup is. … I’m still not sure if that’s how we’re going to end up but that’s how we’d be if they played today or tomorrow,” Richt said.

Out of these five players, four are first-year starters. Chris Davis, who started at left guard last season, has never started at center.

While there could be some more position swapping, the corps has found some stability in Vance.

“Vince has done a very nice job at left guard, to the point we’re trying to keep from moving him out to disrupt that,” Richt said.

Richt named Vance and Chris Davis as the Bulldogs’ two most solid guys inside. Vance appeared in 11 games last season at both guard and tackle, though he was hampered by a knee injury.

Richt said he has seen improvement from Vance so far this preseason.

“A lot in his play and a lot in his practice demeanor. He’s handling coaching so much better. More mature and more focused. Made a lot of strides that way,” Richt said. “He’s in pretty good condition, too.”


Weighing in

We know who was eating his spinach.

According to stats kept by Georgia’s staff, 36 players bench pressed more than 400 pounds during the offseason, tying the 2005 team as its most ever.

Defensive tackle Jeff Owens continued his reign as the top bench passer. Owens, who weighs 298 pounds, has claimed the feat the past three years, topping out at 535 pounds (2006), 545 pounds (2007) and 520 pounds this year.

Right guard Justin Anderson was the only other player to bench press 500 pounds.

As for squats, left guard Tanner Strickland emerged as the best at 700 pounds. Tripp was next with 645 pounds.

Middle linebacker Dannell Ellerbe and fullback Shaun Chapas led in the power clean with 400 pounds each.


Injury report

Two potential starters succumbed to the injury bug that is biting the Bulldogs.

Strickland, left guard, sported a green non-contact jersey Tuesday because he sprained his foot.

Richt said Strickland sprained it during the team’s scrimmage on Friday but continued to practice on it. Strickland hopes to return Wednesday.

“I asked him. Most players say I’m going tomorrow, but hopefully he’ll go tomorrow,” Richt said.

Strong linebacker Akeem Dent was also added to the injury list after suffering a hip pointer, which Richt said wasn’t too serious.

“Just kind of a deep bone bruise that sometimes can be helped out with medicine, sometimes it can’t,” he said. “He’s got to suck it up on this one a little bit.”


D-line gains

The depleted defensive line regained freshman Cornelius Washington (neck), who was at full speed while participating in drills.

And although coach Jon Fabris said he doesn’t have a single player who is 100 percent healthy, the players found ways to participate.

Jeremy Longo, wearing a cast on his hand, kept busy by working on his three-point stance and release. Demarcus Dobbs (ankle) jogged around the perimeter of the practice field.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 20, 2008)

Glenn moves up depth chart

When Cordy Glenn committed to Georgia last November, the Riverdale High School offensive lineman liked the recruiting pitch he heard from the Bulldogs coaching staff.

"They say I have a good opportunity to start next year if I work hard for it," Glenn said at the time.

Next year is now this year and the freshman is in line to start the Aug. 30 season opener against Georgia Southern.

Coach Mark Richt said Tuesday that if the season were to start today the starting offensive line would be Kiante Tripp at left tackle, Vince Vance at left guard, Chris Davis at center, Glenn at right guard and Josh Davis at right tackle.

Davis started 13 games at left guard last season but the rest are first-year starters.

"Four brand new starters and one of them starting at a new position," said Richt.

The 6-foot-5, 313-pound Glenn expected he would have a chance to compete at right tackle.

"He did well at right tackle and then when we put him in there at guard, he did better," Richt said. "He's a big- bodied guy that just seems to bend just right and when people run into him they don't tend to get very far."

Clint Boling, who is suspended for the opener, is more than likely to play right tackle when he returns, but he still could play right guard, Richt said. It's also possible Tripp could return to right tackle and Boling play left tackle.

Center Ben Jones and guards Justin Anderson and Tanner Strickland are the top res erves on the offensive line. Anderson is getting some work at right tackle.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 20, 2008)

Consistent play keeps Vance a fixture on O-line

The top offensive lineman, left tackle Trinton Sturdivant, is lost for the season with a knee injury.

A freshman, Cordy Glenn, has gone straight from high school to becoming the projected starter at right guard.

The right tackle, Kiante Tripp, has made the move to left tackle. The backup left tackle, Josh Davis, has switched to right tackle.

Through it all, Vince Vance remains right where he started the preseason. He's holding down Georgia's starting left guard job and not taking anything for granted.

"I've got to make sure I push myself every day to keep my starting job," Vance said. "Coach (Stacy) Searels, he'll switch you if you're not doing your job and I just don't want to take that chance."

Vance has shown coaches enough at left guard that last year's starter at that position, Chris Davis, is remaining at center and freshman Ben Jones, for now, will back Davis up at that position.

"Vince has done a very nice job at left guard to the point where we're trying to keep from moving him out to disrupt that," coach Mark Richt said. "The two guys that have been the most consistent inside have been Vance and Chris."

Consistency is the one trait that Vance lacked last season after transferring from Georgia Military College, where a then-260-pound defensive end from Bradwell Institute in Hinesville was turned into an offensive lineman for the first time.

Georgia won his services over LSU and South Carolina.

The 6-foot-8, 325-pound Vance looked every bit like a college lineman the moment he stepped on the Georgia campus.

"He is huge," Davis said. "He is very huge."

Becoming the kind of lineman that Georgia coaches trusted to play down after down was another matter.

"You look at Vince, he's 6-8 or 6-7 or whatever he is and 320 pounds, Vince has got to cut it loose," offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said."Vince has got to play to his potential. ... Vince has shown flashes. He's got to do it on a consistent basis. If Vince was consistent, he could have started last year."

Last year, Vance's snaps came at tackle and guard when he became the Bulldogs' top reserve.

Vance is only in his second year in the program, but is the only junior on an offensive line that is made up entirely of sophomores and freshmen.

Tripp, also in his second year on the offensive line, sees Vance becoming more vocal. "Once I switched to the left side, he helped me 'You need to do this. OK, I got you,' " Tripp said. "He's doing a good job of communicating."

Richt has seen noticeable improvement in Vance not only in his play, but his conditioning and practice demeanor.

"Searels is on him but he can handle it better than before," Richt said. "He seems to be more mature and more focused on getting the job done, doing it right. Stop making up excuses and let's go."

Vance admits his adjustment period to Searels - who barks out instructions and blunt criticism to his players on the practice field - took awhile; especially becoming receptive to how Searels wanted Vance to play with the proper technique.

"I know how to fire off the ball and hit somebody," Vance said, "but this year I've improved on my technique a whole lot off of his coaching."

Georgia hopes that improvement pays off this season so that a player that looks the part will play like he belongs.

"He's got the ability to be a great offensive guard," Davis said. "It's just taking what coach Searels tells us and putting it on the field. I think he has what it takes to be All-SEC, if not All-American. It's just a willingness to learn. It's all up to him."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 21, 2008)

Green moved to second team


A.J. Green missed considerable preseason practice time with a hip flexor injury, but Georgia wide receivers coach John Eason has seen enough big-play potential from the freshman to move him into a second-team role at flanker behind Mohamed Massaquoi.

Eason said Green has shown enough natural ability to move up the depth chart.

"He doesn't know everything obviously yet; he has not played in a game," Eason said. "There's a lot of potential there and it's potential that we've seen flashes of a guy that could be pretty good."

The 6-foot-4, 190-pound Green said he's also being used as the lone receiver in a goal-line set.

"Whenever they call me, I'm going to try and make a play," Green said.

Green looked like he was over the injury when he caught two long passes early in practice Wednesday against the scout-team defense.

"It's not even bothering me now," Green said. "I stretch before I go out there so I'll be OK."

Eason said the starters in a three-receiver set are Massaquoi, Kris Durham and Kenneth Harris.

Massaquoi (knee) continues to practice in a non-contact jersey, but Eason said he's improved during the past three days.

"Those three guys give us a lot of experience and they're making plays," Eason said. "They made plays this last spring and preseason camp they made plays."

Either Harris or Durham will start with Massaquoi in a two-receiver set.

Joining Green on the second team is freshman Tavarres King and Tony Wilson.

Injury won't knock King out of tailback battle

Caleb King isn't expected to participate in today's "practice game" at Sanford Stadium because of a hamstring injury that he sustained a week ago.

Running backs coach Tony Ball said the redshirt freshman can still win the No. 2 tailback spot despite the injury. He's been battling with freshman Richard Samuel to backup Knowshon Moreno.

"It all depends on how he comes back," Ball said. "Is he going to be mentally sharp? Is he going to have the edge? You certainly can't demote someone because he's injured."

Moreno willing to help at punt returner this season

Moreno has been back to return punts before Georgia decided to give him a look as a returner this month.

He did it with success at Middletown South in New Jersey when opposing teams gave him a chance.

"I had a few (touchdowns) and then they stopped kicking to me," Moreno said.

Moreno is willing to return punts along with having a busy workload at tailback

"I think a lot of guys on the team would do the same thing I'm doing," Moreno said. "Play a different position and do anything to help the team out. If that's where they want me, I'll play that position. If they want me at center, I'll play center."

Moreno continues to practice in a non-contact jersey because of a sore shoulder.

This and that

Fullback Brannan Southerland said he got a positive report from a CT scan on the stress fracture in his left foot. The senior is being allowed to transition out of a walking boot for an increasing number of hours each day and will be out completely in five days. "The bone is well on its way to healing," said Southerland, who still hopes to return as early as the Sept. 20 Arizona State game. .... Justin Fields has the edge over Benjamin Boyd as the No. 2 fullback behind Shaun Chapas while Southerland is out, coach Mark Richt said. "Fields has done a better job not so much of catching on, but putting the mental and physical part toget her," Richt said. ...Backup defensive tackles Corvey Irvin and Brandon Wood have gotten some snaps at defensive end, which has been hit with a slew of injuries. ...Richt described the competition "pretty heated," between Bruce Figgins and Aron White for the backup tight end spot behind Tripp Chandler.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 22, 2008)

Gamble No. 1 backup at LB
Notebook


Darryl Gamble may be Georgia's supersub at linebacker.

The redshirt sophomore is the top backup on a unit that includes starters Dannell Ellerbe, Rennie Curran and Akeem Dent.

The 6-foot-2, 237-pound Gamble started at strongside linebacker for Thursday's practice game scrimmage at Sanford Stadium because Dent is bothered by a hip pointer.

"Darryl Gamble will be a guy that will be ready to go in the game probably at two or three different positions," linebackers coach John Jancek said.

Georgia's depth at the position may have been further thinned on Thursday when third-string middle linebacker Charles White suffered what could be a significant Achilles' tendon injury early in the scrimmage. Coach Mark Richt said the extent of the injury to the redshirt freshman wasn't known.

"I know he limped off the field," Gamble said.

Georgia's depth at the position was already hurt by injury and suspension.

Darius Dewberry is out two games because of a suspension and Marcus Washington is out for the year with a shoulder injury.

Elsewhere at linebacker, freshman Marcus Dowtin has played his way into the rotation as a backup on the weak side, where he is ahead of Akeem Hebron. Before White's injury, freshman Christian Robinson appeared headed for a redshirt season.

Gamble, who had 13 tackles last season and a pivotal forced fumble against Vanderbilt, said that he rotates at each linebacker position from practice to practice to stay fresh at each.

"I'm like the next best man in right now ," Gamble said. "They have trust at me to play each one and that makes me feel better."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 22, 2008)

Aron White doesn’t have the prototypical size for a tight end.

That’s OK with Georgia tight ends coach John Lilly, whose most productive player at the position at Florida State played at 228 pounds, the same weight as White.

Brandon Warren was a freshman All-American in 2006 when he had 28 catches for 301 yards. He transferred to Tennessee, which announced Tuesday that the NCAA has cleared him to play.

A year ago, the 6-foot-4 White worked with the receivers in the preseason and called himself a tight end/receiver. No more.

The Columbia, Mo. native played at 214 pounds this spring, but was up to 228 this preseason.

“Aron has kind of flicked the switch now that he’s going to be a tight end,” Lilly said. “He’s not a hybrid guy. He’s not going to move outside or stay inside or not sure what my position is. That’s the No. 1 most important thing.”

Coach Mark Richt said Wednesday that it’s been “pretty heated,” between Bruce Figgins and White for the backup tight end spot behind Tripp Chandler.

“He’s got to continue to get more physical,” Lilly said. “He’s got to continue to get stronger. He’s got to continue just to learn the position. There’s definitely a place for him. We talked a lot in the last couple of weeks. You’ve got to be ready to play now.”

White is trying to show just that.

“I’m trying to prove myself, get a spot, get some playing time this year,” White said. “I’m strictly tight end right now. I’m happy with that. They’re using me just like they’re using everybody else.”


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 22, 2008)

From qb to db-

Georgia has had a little success with former high school quarterbacks turned defensive backs since Mark Richtâ€™s arrival.

Sean Jones went from playing quarterback at Westlake High School into an All-American safety. Thomas Davis played some quarterback and running back at Randolph-Clay before he made 272 tackles and 10 ½ sacks during his Bulldogs career.

Georgia can only hope for similar success from the batch of former high school quarterbacks that are making waves in Willie Martinezâ€™s secondary in their first preseason in the program.

Brandon Boykin, Sanders Commings, Baccari Rambo and Nick Williams all were threats as quarterbacks before Georgia.

â€œI knew we were all athletic--the freshmen coming in,â€� Boykin said. â€œIt was really a coincidence that we all played quarterback in high school Me, Nick, Sanders and Rambo.â€�

Boykin says the freshmen all hang out and bond together.

Rambo is a backup safety after Quintin Banks' MCL injury. Commings is on punt return, kick coverage and kickoff return. Boykin is working as a nickel back and says heâ€™s on just about every special team including kickoff coverage.

â€œYou look at those DBs and the only one that resemble looking a little bit skinny is Nick, but Nick is a strong kid, a very fast kid,â€� Richt said. â€œHe likes contact. I'm impressed with those guys.â€�


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 22, 2008)

Troupe makes his move-

It was easy to forget about Israel Troupe among the Georgia wide receivers.

Incoming freshmen A.J. Green and Tavarres King created much buzz this summer.

Mohamed Massaquoi looked like he was ready to grab the leadership role and finish his Georgia career strong.

Kris Durham had a big game spring game. So did Michael Moore.

Coaches love the toughness that Tony Wilson brings to the field.

Don’t look now but Troupe, a redshirt freshman from Tifton, is the one taking advantage of some of the injuries at the position. 

“Troupe’s come on because Troupe’s been out at practice,” offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said. “He’s a guy that’s needed reps and needed to get tougher and compete and he’s done that. He got a little banged up (right elbow/wrist/shoulder) and he got back out there and practiced. If you practice, you’re going to get better.”

Troupe had a pair of catches for 25 yards and a touchdown in Friday’s scrimmage and three catches for 21 yards in the first scrimmage.

“He’s made big strides,” Bobo said of a player known as much for his baseball as his football in high school. “And I’m really pleased with Durham and Kenny Harris. They’re out there every day with Tripp Chandler. You can see trust growing between the quarterbacks and those receivers because they practicing and they're on the same page on a lot of stuff.”


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 22, 2008)

Knowshon is becoming a leader


His picture adorned an article in USA Today that proclaimed his team the preseason No. 1 team in the country. He shared Sports Illustrated cover-boy status with two teammates. Several Web sites have been created to promote his run for a Heisman.

Beyond all the hype, however, Knowshon Moreno is still the same player from New Jersey with a bright smile and a penchant for embarrassing would-be tacklers. 

 "He's the same old guy," quarterback Matthew Stafford said, "just having fun playing ball."

There is one big difference for Moreno, however, as he prepares for his sophomore season at Georgia. He's now the wise, old veteran in the backfield.

Sure, Moreno grabbed headlines last year. And yes, he racked up more carries than anyone else on the team, producing more than 1,300 yards and 14 touchdowns. But he was the youngest member of a three-headed running game that also featured seniors Thomas Brown and Kregg Lumpkin.

This year, however, Moreno is the elder statesman who will work with a group of freshmen. That means in addition to winning the Heisman, avoiding defenders and carrying Georgia to a national championship, Moreno will be expected to be a role model for a whole new crew of Georgia runners.

"They're young, just getting in here, and I was like that when I first got here," Moreno said of Georgia's young runners. "I still have mistakes sometimes. But everyone's working hard, they're learning."

The group of understudies includes redshirt freshman Caleb King, who arrived at Georgia with perhaps more hype than Moreno but sat out the 2007 season because of the


Bulldogs' crowded backfield. Beyond King is sophomore Kalvin Daniels and three freshmen - Richard Samuel, Carlton Thomas and Dontavius Jackson - who are fighting for playing time and hoping to avoid the redshirt fate that befell both Moreno and King.

From what Moreno has seen in the preseason, that shouldn't be a problem.

"Any one of the backs you put in there, they're going to get the job done," Moreno said. "They're going to get their time."

The role of mentor might seem a bit much for Moreno, who has just one season of playing time under his belt. After all, he's used to being the one asking advice from the seniors.

But while Moreno doesn't have years of experience, head coach Mark Richt said there may not be anyone who does a better job of leading by example.

"If they just watch him," Richt said, "they'll learn how to do it right.

In fact, the chance to watch Moreno at work was one of the biggest reasons Thomas ended up at Georgia.

"It's exciting to me because you see him play, and you know that he knows what he's doing," Thomas said. "You can learn a lot from him being a redshirt freshman getting in and taking off and having a big impact. You see things are possible, and you just watch him and learn and hook on his work ethic."

Things are definitely possible for the young running backs, according to Richt. While Moreno figures to get 20 to 25 carries per game, Richt said the second spot on the depth chart is up for grabs, and plenty of playing time is there for the taking.

That kind of competition could breed some animosity among the crowded group of tailback hopefuls, but Moreno provides the template for that, too. He waited patiently through his redshirt season in 2006 for a chance to show what he could do, then deferred to Brown and Lumpkin throughout the early part of the 2007 season, despite his impressive numbers.

That team concept has carried over to this year, even though the seniors have moved on.

"It's just like last year, there's no jealousy," King said. "When somebody does something good, everybody high-fives. When somebody does something wrong, everybody gets corrected. It's just totally united."

That philosophy even extends to Moreno, King said.

Despite his gaudy statistics and preseason hype, he said he's approaching the season with a lot to prove. And if one of those other running backs starts taking some of his carries, that's OK, too.

"I'll make the best out of the ones I get," Moreno said.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 24, 2008)

Akeem Hebron 
Position: Linebacker
Size: 6-1, 225
High School: Georgia Military College (Gaithersburg, Md.)
Rivals rating: Four stars

OK, OK, Akeem Hebron is not a true freshman after redshirting in 2006. In fact, he's a redshirt sophomore. Still, because he was a member of the 2008 signing class after returning from Georgia Military College, we'll make an exception and include the Maryland native in our list of "true freshmen" expected to make an impact with the Bulldogs this fall. Being that Hebron most certainly play a considerable role, it made little sense to leave him off. After enrolling in January, Hebron enjoyed a solid spring where he worked himself into the rotation at Will linebacker behind starter Rennie Curran. Hebron certainly fits the Bulldog mold at linebacker, athletic, tough, quick, three criteria that will ensure him being a major part of the plan.

Who is in front of him: Georgia certainly isn't lacking for bodies at linebacker and that includes the Will position where sophomore Rennie Curran is primed for an All-SEC caliber year. The Bulldogs also have redshirt sophomore Darryl Gamble who can play the position.

Climbing the depth chart: Hebron won't unseat Curran, but he should still get plenty of snaps as Georgia also plans to use Gamble as backup to Dannell Ellerbe at Mike. Physically, Hebron is in tremendous condition and his lateral movement is just one his strengths that coaches will look to exploit. Hebron will play and he will play a lot. In the G-Day game, Hebron led all tacklers with five stops and returned a recovered fumble 40 yards. 

What will make it tough: Only an injury will keep Hebron from making an early impact with the Bulldogs. Any other year, he'd likely have earned a starting role. He should be fun to watch. 

UGASports' take: "Akeem is cut from the same athletic cloth as Rennie Curran and Dannell Ellerbe and will fit in quite nicely with the Bulldogs. Don't be surprised if he makes one of the biggest impacts among Georgia's defensive newcomers this fall."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 26, 2008)

Georgia coaches scoured over the tape Monday afternoon and evening trying to finalize some decisions regarding their freshmen and how many may actually play in Saturday's season-opener against Georgia Southern. The answer may or may not surprise you. 

"The main thing we did was talk about the true freshman, whether it be a walk-on or scholarship guy and whether or not he'll get in the game," head coach Mark Richt said during Tuesday's weekly press conference. "I know you're going to ask who will, but I'm not going to answer that question right now except to say that a large number of true freshmen should play. I would say 8-12 would probably play, true freshmen." 

Two who will certainly see action include wide receivers A.J. Green and Tavarres King. Both youngsters have been impressive during preseason, and barring a last-minute decision from coaches, will see the field against the Eagles. 

Senior Mohamed Massaquoi remembers his first game quite well. 

 "You're pumped. It's almost like your first day of high school, first day of college," Massaquoi said. "It's a big step, a big jump in your life. I know it's exciting. I went through it. They're just anxious to get out there and get a chance to play." 

They won't be the only ones. Richt said that freshman Ben Jones will play some center against the Eagles at some point during the game and will likely line up alongside fellow frosh and starting right guard Cordy Glenn. Also look for Richard Samuel, still battling redshirt freshman Caleb King for the No. 2 tailback spot behind starter Knowshon Moreno. 

 Others who may play include linebackers Christian Robinson and Marcus Dowtin, who is listed on the Tuesday's depth chart as the No. 2 Will position behind Rennie Curran and ahead of redshirt sophomore Akeem Hebron. Defensive backs Makiri Pugh, Bacarri Rambo, Sanders Commings, Brandon Boykin and Nick Williams could also see action. 

Blair Walsh has won the starting kickers job, while defensive end Cornelius Washington along with running backs Dontavius Jackson and Carlton Thomas could also see spot duty. 

No punt return duties for Knowshon: at least right now 

Richt has momentarily ruled out the idea of having Moreno return punts: At least for right now. 

"There was a spell there where he was getting some reps, but that's kind of fallen by the wayside," Richt said. "That's not to say we couldn't revive the idea one day." 

Tuesday's depth chart still lists Asher Allen and Prince Miller as the top two punt returners, but Richt has said that Thomas and backup quarterback Logan Gray could also get looks. As for Moreno, Richt admitted he wouldn't mind seeing what his start running back could do. 

"The idea of Knowshon in the open field with the kind of blocking we've gotten lately would be an exciting thing to see," Richt said. "So, we might get him some work there before the year is over. I know he'd be excited about the opportunity. We might trot him out there. It would be exciting to see what would happen." 

Other depth chart news 

Richt had to shake his head when asked about a couple of unexpected changes on the Bulldog depth chart for Saturday's game. Included, was the fact that Dowtin had replaced Hebron as the top backup at Will linebacker, while Bryan Evans is listed as the starter at Wide corner ahead of Prince Miller. Also, Darryl Gamble was listed as the starter at Sam linebacker ahead of Akeem Dent, who is now listed as the top backup to Dannell Ellerbe at Mike. 

"Bryan and Prince have been playing back and forth for the starting role, so it's not that big a deal. It could go either way, it doesn't matter who's going to start," Richt said. "You guys (reporters) worry too much about the depth chart. These guys are all going to play." 

Some other news of note: Justin Anderson is listed as the top backup to Josh Davis at right tackle, with Ben Harden the top backup to Glenn at right guard. Kevin Perez is being listed as the No. 2 backup to Vince Vance at left guard. Justin Fields is down as the No. 2 fullback behind Shaun Chapas. 

Defensively, Jarius Wynn and Jeremy Lomax are listed as the starters at defensive end with Roderick Battle and Justin Houston listed at second team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2008)

Caleb King No. 2 RB on UGA depth chart

Behind starter Knowshon Moreno on the Georgia depth chart at tailback, redshirt freshman Caleb King is listed No. 2 and true freshman Richard Samuel No. 3.

Coach Mark Richt said both King and Samuel will play and that the depth-chart pecking order is inconsequential.


Richt’s warning

As Georgia preps for Georgia Southern, Richt made a point to mention the A-word to his team: Appalachian State.

That, of course, is the team that opened last season with one of the biggest upsets in college football history, beating Michigan on the road. Seven weeks later, Appalachian State lost to fellow Southern Conference member Georgia Southern.

“So that gets my attention,” Richt said.


Etc. …

Richt said he expects eight to 12 true freshmen to play Saturday. … Quarterback on the Bulldogs’ No. 1 ranking: “It’s better than everybody hating you.”


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2008)

Tavarres King 

A.J. Green gets most of the publicity, but fellow wideout Tavarres King is ready to make a huge impact as well.

At 6-foot-1 and 181 pounds, King was making great strides during the spring before a staph infection knocked him out of the annual G-Day game. King has completely recovered from the injury and is already listed at third on the depth chart at flanker behind Kenneth Harris and Kris Durham. As UGASports continues its look at the No. 4 impact true freshmen, we examine King who is expected to add greatly to Georgia's receiving corps.

Position: Wide receiver
Size: 6-1, 181
High School: Habersham Central
Rivals rating: Four stars

Who is in front of him: The Bulldogs aren't short of wide receivers and King has a couple of veterans in front of him in Harris and Durham. Senior Demiko Goodman and redshirt freshman Walter Hill are also part of what is expected to be a scrum for playing time. 


Climbing the depth chart: It says something that King is already listed at No. 3 on the depth chart at split end and he hasn't yet taken a snap in a college game. In Harris (6-foot-3) and Durham (6-5), the Bulldogs have a couple of big-bodied receivers who will help give Georgia an effective over-the-middle presence. King, meanwhile, has the speed to stretch the field as a legitimate deep threat. 

What will make it tough: The sheer number of receivers at Georgia's disposal could make it difficult for King to get into the kind of rhythm as he ordinarily might, but as far as the Bulldogs are concerned, too many receivers is better than too few. Green's impact is another factor that will bear some watching, because if the Summerville, S.C. native is able to live up to his early hype, he'll be taking away plays from a lot of a lot of his fellow receivers. 

UGASports' take: "Tavarres was smooth as silk during the spring and proved to coaches that he can go up and make the tough catch. As someone who is also blessed with excellent speed, Tavarres appears to be the total package and for a young receiver seems to understand the game extremely well."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 28, 2008)

i was hoping to see ball get some action this weekend....at least these aren't serious.

Ball, Weston out 

With the opener now just two days away, it appears that redshirt freshman defensive Neland Ball (hamstring) and defensive tackle Kade Weston won't be ready to suit up against Georgia Southern. 

"Neland probably won't make it for this game as we don't think he'll be quite healthy enough, but we're hoping Monday he'll be able to go," Richt said. "Whether he'll play next week, I won't predict that but I'm sure we'll try to work him in as long as nothing else happens." 

Weston is also out with a sprained MCL, although wide receiver Walter Hill (broken hand) is expected to be available to play. 

With Weston out, redshirt sophomore Ricardo Crawford and Brandon Wood are expected to play a more prominant role.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 28, 2008)

Under-the-radar: Bryan Evans

Evans and fellow cornerback Prince Miller are so close that coaches have taken to calling them Batman and Robin.

The friendship might make things tough when the two are battling for playing time, but Evans said it actually makes standing on the sideline much easier. 

 "When Prince is on the field, I cheer just like I'm on the field," Evans said. "I feel if he makes a play, he's a part of me because I'm making him better if he's the starter. So all that falls into place."

That doesn't mean the junior from Jacksonville, Fla., isn't interested in spending as much time on the field as possible.

Evans said this was the best preseason of his career, and while he wants to see Miller do well, Evans wants to make an impact on Georgia's defense, too.

"I like to play. I'm pretty sure he likes to play, too, but at the end of the day, I'm pretty sure we get the same amount of snaps," Evans said.

Last season, Miller got the starting nod eight times, however, and Evans just twice. He still finished the season with 17 tackles, a forced fumble and an interception, and those are the numbers Evans said he's more concerned with.

"It's good to see you on TV at the starting lineup," Evans said, "but at the end of the day, if you're making plays, it's all the same thing."

With the Bulldogs' first game of the new season just days away, the battle for the starting job remains up in the air. Evans was listed as the starter on the latest depth chart, but head coach Mark Richt said that was hardly etched in stone.

"Until Coach comes out with the paper," Evans said, "you never know."

Evans definitely will earn significant playing time whether he's on the field at the start of the game or not. And in nickel packages that require three corners, Evans and Miller will play side by side - Batman and Robin teaming up to defend the Georgia secondary.

The practice-field battles the two have shared keep them on their toes for those game-day situations, and the battle for playing time has only helped them both, Evans said.

"I wouldn't say it's a rivalry. It's more of a friendship," Evans said. "We know our roles as teammates."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 28, 2008)

Bulldogs' Moreno stays humble despite the attention

Knowshon Moreno might be the most loved northerner in Georgia. The truth is, the New Jersey native is pretty popular everywhere these days, with his picture plastered across the covers of national magazines and stories about his life cropping up in newspapers from New York City to Los Angeles.

In Athens, however, Moreno is less a national celebrity and more a local hero. It's part of the beauty of college football - the legends on the field on Saturday are the same ones sitting next to fans in class Monday.  So fans get to see a lot of Moreno in restaurants, in classrooms or just around town, and he always draws the same attention from total strangers that he does from defensive coordinators hoping to keep him from dashing past defenders into the end zone.

"I usually get to eat first," teammate Asher Allen said of his trips to restaurants with Moreno, "so that's good."

Longtime Georgia fans remember Herschel Walker leading their team to a national championship in 1980 and can't help but draw comparisons. Children too young to know who Walker is sport child-sized No. 24 jerseys with pride.

Moreno, however, barely notices.

"I really don't pay too much attention to it," Moreno said. "Those things don't get to me."

His aversion to fame could be a product of his intense focus on succeeding on the field. More likely, however, it's about his immovable desire to stay true to his humble New Jersey roots.

Moreno was raised by his grandmother in Bedford, N.J. At Middletown South High School, he racked up more than 6,000 career rushing yards - the second-most in state history. He arrived at Georgia as one of the most highly recruited running backs in the country, yet he accepted a redshirt his first year without complaint.

He began his second year in Athens as the third-string running back but happily deferred to his older teammates then made the most of his playing time when it came. Eventually, he had made so much of those third-string carries, it became impossible to ignore his skill.

He took over as the starter against Vanderbilt - also earning a nod as offensive captain for the game, an honor never before given to a freshman under head coach Mark Richt. Moreno finished the season with 1,334 yards rushing, 14 touchdowns and a rock-star status among the Georgia faithful.

It's not that Moreno is shy, but the whirlwind of popularity didn't match his personality. Among teammates and friends, he's outgoing and talkative. In public, however, he admits he's not comfortable hoarding the spotlight.

Quarterback Matthew Stafford can sympathize.

Stafford arrived in Athens at the same time as Moreno, but to much more fanfare. Stafford was the top-rated quarterback coming out of high school. He moved halfway across the country from his Texas home. He was under the spotlight from the day he arrived, but unlike Moreno, he was on the field not long after.

The two are now among the most recognizable athletes in the state - rivaling professional counterparts in Atlanta - but according to Richt, there may not be two players better equipped to handle the hype.

"The question is, are they comfortable with it, can they manage it, can they handle that type of attention?" Richt said. "I think from a point of view of are they going to get out of hand thinking they are better than they are because people say they are, I don't think that's a problem."

When a player's face is so familiar to so many people, however, it's easy for them all to assume the player is their friend, and that's the real danger, Richt said.

"The thing with them is just getting a little bit of privacy, a little bit of peace, a little bit of sanity, because sometimes it does get a little bit insane," Richt said.

The media coverage of Moreno's rise to glory has exceeded anything available when Walker won the Heisman Trophy, and Richt said the popularity surrounding Stafford and Moreno exceeds that of David Pollack and David Greene, the last dynamic duo to storm through Athens.

Stafford said he meets fans almost every day who want to take pictures or talk football. He has been asked for autographs by other students in the middle of class.

"People are just trying to be nice, so you might as well be nice back," Stafford said. "It's not a bad deal. We obviously enjoy it."

For Moreno, however, there are two sanctuaries. The first is on the football field, where his focus has set him apart from the competition. The second is back home in New Jersey, where the people don't recognize his face just from TV. They have known him for years.

"I think it's really the same when I get back home," Moreno said. "Everybody's really excited to see me. It's nothing different because I'm still the same person. It's just exciting to get back and see your friends and family."

On Saturday, Moreno will get back to seeing tens of thousands of fans in No. 24 jerseys who think of him as family, too. He is their adopted son, the player from New Jersey who came to take Georgia back to glory.

That type of popularity is hard to ignore, even for Moreno. But for both he and Stafford, the fame isn't something they need to ignore, Allen said. It's something they have earned.

"From the weight room to off the field, these guys are such hard workers, so when you see them in magazines, see their jerseys, they deserve it," Allen said. "They're so humble. They think team-first all the time."


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 30, 2008)

Former Clemson recruit, Northside LB Eric Fields, enjoys UGA


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Northside-Warner Robins defensive tackle Abry Jones, who has committed to Georgia, said playing in college with his high school teammate, linebacker Eric Fields, seems “a little more of a possibility” after the twosome watched the Bulldogs play Alabama on Saturday.

“Eric liked it a lot,” Jones said. “He came along to have fun. He was already interested in Georgia, and I think that [atmosphere] made him more interested.”

Both players are AJC Super 11 selections. Fields has backed away from an early commitment to Clemson, now saying he wants to take official visits with both the Tigers and Georgia.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 30, 2008)

How It Went: TE Orson Charles says UGA “equal” with Miami


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Georgia took an aggressive approach with highly-touted tight end Orson Charles of Tampa, Fla., on Saturday.

Bulldogs assistant Tony Ball got straight to the point after he shook hands with Charles before the Alabama game.

“He said ‘Why don’t you go ahead and commit? What are you waiting for?’” Charles said with a laugh.

“I just told him that I want to go through the entire recruiting process so I could make the right decision.”

The 6-foot-3, 215-pound Charles has favored Miami over Florida, Florida State and Georgia, but now says the Bulldogs are “equal” with Miami.

“That’s because I haven’t been to a home game at Miami yet. I’ve been to games at Florida and at Georgia. And I think I’m going to Miami this Saturday [for the Florida State game].”

Charles made the Georgia trip with his teammate at Plant High, quarterback Aaron Murray, who has committed to Georgia. Murray said Sunday night that Charles may like the Bulldogs more than he is letting on.

“Orson loved it at Georgia,” Murray said. “He loved the atmosphere, he loved the coaches. He got to see a lot of the campus. It was a really, really good trip for him and we’ll see how it impacts his decision.”

Charles is ranked as the nation’s No. 2 tight end by Rivals.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 30, 2008)

How It Went: Mettenberger believes UGA loss won’t effect recruiting


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution


Oconee County quarterback and Georgia commit Zach Mettenberger was delighted to see Sanford Stadium rocking Saturday night prior to the Dogs’ 41-30 loss to Alabama. 

“Even though we lost, it was still an awesome experience,” said Mettenberger, an AJC’s The Georgia Top 150 selection. 

Mettenberger spent several hours prior to Saturday night’s kickoff hanging out with Georgia commits Chase Vasser, a linebacker from Chestatee, and quarterback Aaron Murray of Tampa Fla. Murray was accompanied to Athens by teammate Orson Charles.

Charles, who is uncommitted, is considered one of the premier tight ends in the nation.

“I had met Orson before, but I had a chance to say hello to him on Saturday,” Mettenberger said.

Mettenberger believes Georgia’s lackluster performance against Alabama won’t have a negative impact on recruiting.

“That was just the game of football. You can’t expect to be perfect every time,” he said. “I don’t think any [recruit’s] opinion of Georgia changed.”


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 30, 2008)

Good stuff rex thanks.  Glad to know we have a shot at Fields and Charles.  Especially Charles, he's a monster!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 1, 2008)

charles is a stud, but we got the te that we really wanted.  charles is a bit smaller...less effective blocker but probably a little better hands.  i initially was miffed when we got the te that commited a few weeks ago, because i wanted charles too, but i think aron white is very similar to what charles is.  if we get him, great, but if we don't, i am more than happy with what we have.

this is a great article on tripp-

Kiante Tripp embraces new role as tight end
Injuries force Georgia coaches to move him from offensive line


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Tuesday, September 30, 2008

Athens — Kiante Tripp added a sixth number to the collection of jerseys he has worn at Georgia. How long he remains in No. 83 is anybody’s guess.

Tripp, a redshirt sophomore from Atlanta, accepted his third position change in a season and a half when he agreed to move to tight end from offensive tackle last week. He signed with Georgia out of Westlake High as a defensive end.

“Is it six now? Really?” said Tripp, who has worn the numbers 47, 92, 94, 64, 75 since enrolling at UGA. “Hopefully I won’t be changing any more numbers after this.”

The latest move came after starting tight end Tripp Chandler and backup Bruce Figgins both ended up sidelined with separated shoulders in the Alabama game. Figgins has elected to have season-ending surgery, though he might play one more game before being medically redshirted, as new NCAA rules allow. Chandler will miss at least the Tennessee game and possibly more, according to coach Mark Richt.

Only undersized redshirt freshman Aron White (6-4, 229) and true freshman Bryce Ros (6-4, 250) remain at tight end. Richt said they plan to keep Ros redshirted.

Enter Tripp, a 6-foot-6, 290-pound former basketball star who was starting at left tackle before an ankle injury sidelined him two weeks ago. As soon as he came back last week he was moved again.

“Basically Coach [Richt] has seen I’m an athlete,” Tripp said. “We had couple of guys go down, so he called me over and laid it down to me. He was, like, ‘I need you.’ I was, like, ‘Coach, I’m a team player. If you need me there, I’ve got you.’Basically that’s how that went.

And how it went before that and how it went before that.”

Tripp has yet to prove how good of a football player he is, but he definitely gets an “A” for attitude. As ever, he was laughing and joking about the latest switch Tuesday.

• Asked how the move affects him: “More learning. By the time I leave here I’ll know the offensive plays, the defensive plays, what the receivers are supposed to do, what the quarterback’s supposed to do, all of it.”

• Asked if he would consider another position change: “Yeah, I may snap a little, maybe punt a little bit, might do kickoff, too.”

• Asked if he has ever played tight end: “I did it a little bit in high school my 10th and 11th-grade years. My senior year they really needed me on the offensive line, though. Yeah, it’s been a minute since I had the ball in my hands.”

• Asked if he had caught a pass from Matthew Stafford: “I’ve been catching on a ball machine, so that’s going to kind of simulate the speed of Stafford. But I haven’t quite gotten into the rotation with the ones, so I haven’t gotten the feel for ‘Staff’ yet.”

• On defensive backs having to defend him: “They’re clearly not going to want to tackle me. … They’ll probably try to hit me low, so I’ve got to work on my hurdling like Knowshon.”

Richt and the staff like what they’ve seen so far.

“He runs routes pretty decent, and he catches the ball pretty well,” Richt said. “There’s not many safeties that can take that on.”


Injury report

Figgins (shoulder) “is trying” to practice and prepare to play in the Tennessee game. Because he will have played in less than 30 percent of the first six games of the season he will still be eligible for a medical redshirt, Richt said. … Wide receiver Tony Wilson is going to be sidelined for the rest of the season to have ankle surgery, Richt said. … Wide receiver Walter Hill is out indefinitely with a broken foot. … Wide receiver Mohamed Massaquoi sat out practice with a bruised chest. … Tailback Knowshon Moreno practiced full speed with his injured elbow heavily wrapped.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know what to say about this one.  Tripp at tight end?  That sounds a little desperate considering we spent the past two years trying to get him up to offensive lineman weight and now we think he's gonna run by linebackers and catch passes.  Is Aron White just not any good?  I mean I know he's not big but he's got good speed and I don't know that I think we ought to make him into a "traditional" tight end.  Let him stay at a weight that's natural for him and gives him an advantage over the linebackers who will be trying to cover him.  It makes more sense than putting an offensive tackle at tight end.  Man.  But hey I hope I'm wrong and it works great.


----------

